# Autoflowers indoor - It really is that simple



## HighLowGrow (Sep 13, 2016)

Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.

1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
3. You don't need molasses, dino cum, or insect saliva.
4. You don't need a dark period.
5. Flushing is for the toilet.
6. Ventilation - Not real necessary. Fans are needed for sure.

I've tried it all.

A few of my 1 gallon grows.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 13, 2016)

Just to clarify things. I grow between 6 and 18 autos in my 6x6x6 room. No A/C or heat.

Here is the room:

 

And here are the nutes. That's it.

 

Just follow the schedule:


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 13, 2016)

Encouraging words for today 

You got this!!


----------



## tk9119 (Sep 13, 2016)

So the FFOF soil is not to hot?


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 13, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Beautiful man. I love the simple easy style of growing. No BS just let the mofo do its thing and good auto genes are just the simplest and easy. I did move on from your GH 3 part formula tho, and made it even easier going with the Maxibloom powder only in soil. Lucas Formula recipe. I Like FFHF and use 2 gallon. You're so right it's a waste of soil to use 5 gallons for autos. 

Now I'm liking on the regs too. I go straight to 12/12 but, I still love an auto.

Beautiful plants! Thanks for sharing the simple style.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 13, 2016)

tk9119 said:


> So the FFOF soil is not to hot?


I use it. Just hold off on nutes til at least about a month. Tho, I've done it too son. Caused a little too much nitro, leaves curled under. Got really dark, but I just eased up with plain water a few times and it didn't really hurt anything.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 13, 2016)

Ya FFOF is good until pistils show. That's about when I start nutes.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 13, 2016)

I really don't count days for doneness. It's done when it's done. The numbers on the syringe I use for nutes is worn off. I guestsamate. I never check ph. 

This plant sucked. It kept falling over.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 14, 2016)

And sometimes shit happens. In short bursts, this is not a problem at all. Had a 6 day run of this. No problems really. Just had to water more frequently.


----------



## tk9119 (Sep 14, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya FFOF is good until pistils show. That's about when I start nutes.


Are you guy's putting the seed straight into the FFOF soil?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 14, 2016)

I germ mine in paper towels/napkins first.

Taco Bell naps work well.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

Holy shit.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

I have been on 20 hours since my crop started about 7 weeks ago, is it wise to up to 24?

I am scared of high temps because of hydro. If autos favor it though, I can use the money saved on not using 20 hours of ac to get an extra 4 hours of light.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

I've always been a dirt guy. If you are running hydro and A/C in there, I would definitely decrease to 20/4. There really is not that much difference.

Autos only live so long, so I just leave the light on. Or it could be that I'm just plain lazy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 15, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> I've always been a dirt guy. If you are running hydro and A/C in there, I would definitely decrease to 20/4. There really is not that much difference.
> 
> Autos only live so long, so I just leave the light on. Or it could be that I'm just plain lazy.


Man you guys grow the most inefficient way possible , your power bill must be cray just to get a few ounces of B quality. 110F degrees in your grow room? Ouch...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Man you guys grow the most inefficient way possible , your power bill must be cray just to get a few ounces of B quality. 110F degrees in your grow room? Ouch...


What the fuck are you talking about. I'm hitting a lb+ with 8 baby plants in 10 gallons of dirt. I'm thinking $25-50 on my power bill is worth it. It's all personal for me so I don't give a rip.

There's always a fucktard in the group that just doesn't get it. Oh well. 

All I'm saying is there is a WHOLE LOT OF BULLSHIT out there.

My inefficient way is working just fine for me and has been for a long long time.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 15, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> What the fuck are you talking about. I'm hitting a lb+ with 8 baby plants in 10 gallons of dirt. I'm thinking $25-50 on my power bill is worth it. It's all personal for me so I don't give a rip.
> 
> There's always a fucktard in the group.
> 
> ...


I harvest pounds too just think you can do it more efficiently than running your room 110F and running autos(24 / 7 light schedule costs twice as much as 12/12 lights). That also diminishes quality when you run your room that hot, your plants gonna be stankin too when its that hot due to heat stress.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

Dude - My fuckin room isn't 110 all the time. When there is a heat wave the temp in the room goes up. No big deal. I don't waste $ on a/c and heat in there. Show me one of my fluffy buds?


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

Its been about $15 a plant from seed to harvest for me. Its good bud and very sugary. Works for me.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 15, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Dude - My fuckin room isn't 110 all the time. When there is a heat wave the temp in the room goes up. No big deal. I don't waste $ on a/c and heat in there. Show me one of my fluffy buds?


Some people really just don't get it.....


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

Pretty fluffy and shitty genetics

Stop listening to everything you hear Yoda. You look foolish.



.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

mine bush out for some reason I wish they would make a heavy top bud.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

BTW - 100% of these grows have marinated in 100 plus temps for extended periods of time. I don't know you tell me.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

Marijuana Mercenary said:


> mine bush out for some reason I wish they would make a heavy top bud.


What light are you using? Tent, room, cardboard box?


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

A tent with 3x600w inline tube reflectors. 






The camera sucks as usual.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks, they have take quite a beating. Every grow I fuck something up lol.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

I saw some minor burnt tips. No biggie. Great grow for sure.

Whatcha growing?


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

Hermie seeds. Had bubblegum and white widow turn Hermie so I isolated them and kept the seeds. I started a thread called Sanguine in this auto section. Waiting a few more days before I update it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 15, 2016)

So why do Auto`s at 24hrs of light when you could do photoperiods at 12hrs of light for the same yield n half the cost?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> So why do Auto`s at 24hrs of light when you could do photoperiods at 12hrs of light for the same yield n half the cost?


Here is the reason I do Autos:

1. Sometimes I have to shut the power off to the room for 1-2-3 days. Not a problem at all for autos. Photo 12/12 would be hosed.
2. I can have plants at different stages with autos - it doesn't matter - plants in plants out - 24/0
3. Again - if the power goes out - no worries - they are autos

But ya 12/12 from seed works real well if none of the above occur.


----------



## claypipe69 (Sep 15, 2016)

Great your no fuss approach is just what I want, thanks for showing this, I like the 24 /7 lights Auto`s are the way to go. The proof is there for anybody to see. But they still tell you what you should Do & not do......I say keep up the good work an fuck the nay sayers. I just put 2 white widow autos in they just broke through I am going for your plan I like soil to I am trying out organics on them Thanks again  I am using 300w leds see how it goes.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

I use a lot less nutes with autos, very pretty bud and bag appeal, exciting growth rate, and I have an odd schedule most days and the light being on longer gives me a bigger time period to get work done on it during the day. 

I prefer starting from seed also and the seeds are getting very cheap, just got a lot for free. Other growers buy the extras I start to take up open space. Smokers even buy them during the summer because they are so easy to hide in gardens.

Its just preference.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm breeding and make own seeds. That's not an issue at all.

Good point about the light. I can go out there at 8:00am or 11:00pm. Lights are always on to check on things.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 15, 2016)

How you turning them purple?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

That's a PPF4 x amnesia I think. The PP creates the purple. (pinkie pie)


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 15, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> Great your no fuss approach is just what I want, thanks for showing this, I like the 24 /7 lights Auto`s are the way to go. *The proof is there for anybody to see. But they still tell you what you should Do & not do*......I say keep up the good work an fuck the nay sayers. I just put 2 white widow autos in they just broke through I am going for your plan I like soil to I am trying out organics on them Thanks again  I am using 300w leds see how it goes.


Ya I know. I just don't get it.  I'm really trying to show nubes to the autoflower that you can grow nice buds without breaking the bank.

Here is another fuckin funny thing. I use $15 600 hps bulbs. So I buy 2 a year. Plants grow the same as the hortilux and others. Ive tried a bunch.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019DEOL8A/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_17?ie=UTF8&smid=AXC6VLRHTOFD2&th=1

Good luck peeps.


----------



## eezycropper (Sep 15, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Looking good matte!


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 16, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya I know. I just don't get it.  I'm really trying to show nubes to the autoflower that you can grow nice buds without breaking the bank.
> 
> Here is another fuckin funny thing. I use $15 600 hps bulbs. So I buy 2 a year. Plants grow the same as the hortilux and others. Ive tried a bunch.
> 
> ...


That is a damn good price!


----------



## tk9119 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like 24/7 is the way to go, got mine outside less light a whole lot less bud!!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 16, 2016)

Marijuana Mercenary said:


> That is a damn good price!


Hell ya it is. You can get 400, 600, or 1000hps bulbs. I've used the "$120 bulbs with SPECIAL spectrum bullshit" with the exact same results. For $120 bucks I can 8 of these bulbs that would last me 2-3 years of 24/7.




tk9119 said:


> Looks like 24/7 is the way to go, got mine outside less light a whole lot less bud!!


24/7 just works for me. It really depends on your own situation. I think most would say 20/4 to save a lil power. And that's ok. The $25-35 increase in my power bill is worth the 1/2 lb of bud to me a month. I've never grown outdoors. I like controlling "the weather" somewhat all year long.

Autos need more than 12/12. You will definitely get less bud. At least it's free light!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 17, 2016)

tk9119 said:


> Are you guy's putting the seed straight into the FFOF soil?


Brother. I've tried all the methods. Soak for 20 hours then use rockwool, peat pellets, coco pellets. Etc. and they all work. I was running a 100% success rate and then something happened. I tried to over compensate with keeping the seeds too wet. Heating them with a heating pad and my problems just got worse. I went through a phase where I messed up a lot of $$s in good genes. Then I went back to the basics.

Now I just soak them for a few hours. Drop them in some "moist" not soaking wet soil in a party cup. Set em in the dark and the same genes are popping in 2-4 days. At 2 days they go in a windowsill for maybe a week. Back to 100% success rate again tho, I do expect to lose one every now and again.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 17, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> I germ mine in paper towels/napkins first.
> 
> Taco Bell naps work well.
> 
> View attachment 3780953


I've used that method too early on. I don't anymore. I don't think it's necessary but perhaps, there is a reason so many others do it. I don't know but, I think it adds a couple of days to germination. See above.


----------



## sierranevadaca (Sep 17, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


You lazy, dirty, innefecient fuck!!!


Just kidding, awesome grows and good job! Thanks for sharing and reminding me of the simplicities


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 17, 2016)

Ive never run 24. My theory is everything needs a little sleepy time, but it's just my way. I have done very well on 18/6 and 16/8. But, mostly I run 12/12. Might have a photo in there too. I tend to like photos(regs) better these days. They are not as friendly as autos, I have stunted the flower by letting light in during the off period. They stagnate and try to go back to veg and that may cost you a couple of weeks. So autos are def the easiest friendliest way to grow in my opinion. I am on a regular gene kick these days. WHATEVER IS WORKING TO YOUR SATISFACTION IS THE BEST WAY! I am not going to criticize another because they do something different. And dudes pics are over the top so... If 108 works for him NICE!

@HighLowGrow and I have the same philosophy. Cheap and easy is our way. Of course I am just a micro for personal type. I don't need big yields. I just want top shelf dank. And that's what I do.

I've done the math on my own methods. And my costs are down to dimes a gram. .50 cents at most. Realistically I am getting a gram for .25ish. And it only gets cheaper the more you grow. If someone were to use my methods on a larger more efficient scale with yield being the goal and better lights, I could see them pulling top shelf for pennies a gram. Easily.

My way. 150 watt HPS and 180(120ish true watt) Blurple UFO. Small pots. 2-3 gallon. GH Maxibloom Powder nutes mixed like Lucasformula.com. FF Happy Frog. Tho, I may use a different but, decent quality soil next time. Usually 12/12. No training unless I have too. Set it and forget it, just don't forget to feed/water every now and then. BE Happy happy.

PEACE AND LOVE!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Sep 17, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Hell ya it is. You can get 400, 600, or 1000hps bulbs. I've used the "$120 bulbs with SPECIAL spectrum bullshit" with the exact same results. For $120 bucks I can 8 of these bulbs that would last me 2-3 years of 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outdoor vs indoor. Indoor I've never had a problem with pesky critters. Knock on wood. Works great on a small scale. But, if I could. I would grow in natural sunlight. Perhaps a greenhouse setting. I am nowhere near that tho.


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 17, 2016)

I know growers, that buy my weed instead of smoking their own. They all have nice yields, they should considering they use 600w HPS lights, but yield obviously isn't everything.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 17, 2016)

I grow for myself and me only. Yield is not my priority at all.

Well I do give oz's away to friends here and there. Last time I sold weed was in 1987. $2 pinners. I was only buying an eighth and the pinners were paying for me to have some free bud. Lmfao.

6-8 plants frequently rotated in and out provides me and friends with plenty of bud, bho, and bubble hash to keep many many people happy.


----------



## claypipe69 (Sep 17, 2016)

_Yeah so many think its all about yield I want to grow bud for consumption. small is good . so I dont have to mix with the cash up crowed  Quality over quantity always _


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I've used that method too early on. I don't anymore. I don't think it's necessary but perhaps, there is a reason so many others do it. I don't know but, I think it adds a couple of days to germination. See above.


I guess I just feel better seeing the tail forming. Then when I plant it I know it will grow. (Well it's suppose to anyway). I'm not in it for the $ so a few delayed days doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Brother. I've tried all the methods. Soak for 20 hours then use rockwool, peat pellets, coco pellets. Etc. and they all work. I was running a 100% success rate and then something happened. I tried to over compensate with keeping the seeds too wet. Heating them with a heating pad and my problems just got worse. I went through a phase where I messed up a lot of $$s in good genes. Then I went back to the basics.
> 
> Now I just soak them for a few hours. Drop them in some "moist" not soaking wet soil in a party cup. Set em in the dark and the same genes are popping in 2-4 days. At 2 days they go in a windowsill for maybe a week. Back to 100% success rate again tho, I do expect to lose one every now and again.


I use Root Riot starter cubes and have a pretty high success rate even with bagseed.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 17, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> I grow for myself and me only. Yield is not my priority at all.
> 
> Well I do give oz's away to friends here and there. Last time I sold weed was in 1987. $2 pinners. I was only buying an eighth and the pinners were paying for me to have some free bud. Lmfao.
> 
> 6-8 plants frequently rotated in and out provides me and friends with plenty of bud, bho, and bubble hash to keep many many people happy.


Selling joints and blunts is the way to go in the hood. The only downside is the frequent sales.

No one has money or wants to break off with it lol. Its like they want weed on payments. By rolling it up you get the money you deserve for it and they feel more satisfied than selling them a couple nugs. 

You get more per gram. Roll .4s for joints and .9 for blunts. The paper will make up for the .1 lol. 

You can make an extra $100-150 on a zip by piecing it out.


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 18, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


TOTALLY FREAKIN RADICAL my friend, I love simple,,I gravitate to easy, easy is my middle name,
you nailed this one,,


----------



## Yankush (Sep 26, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...



I'm very impresed @HighLowGrow adout ur method... and wanna ask few really newbie questions? I already prepare my setup for dwc but wanna try two 1 gall. grow bags in my tent same time with two 5g. buckets dwc...so, when i order them online they are empty or with medium inside? if medium what kind? im sorry but im really confused coz everybody speak about a tousend diferent medium.. whorewer what's yours? link or something will be much appreciated! can i use ur feeding schedule for my dwc rez too? my seeds are ww auto nl auto and tutankamon and nefertiti ((((((; they are autos too all pyramyd seeds brand. my lights 300w led +130w cfl (i have 2 bulbs 6400k and 2700) will change when flower.. 

thank you very much for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Rap1976 (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice! I hope my blueberry turns out that nice...my husband and I are sorta having a comp. We both planted autos but his didn't come up so he planted a a skunk (non auto) instead. Anyways I'm really hoping my plant turns out with a good yield. I like the watering advice. I will def. Keep that in mind. Your plants are beautiful....


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 27, 2016)

Rap1976 said:


> Nice! I hope my blueberry turns out that nice...my husband and I are sorta having a comp. We both planted autos but his didn't come up so he planted a a skunk (non auto) instead. Anyways I'm really hoping my plant turns out with a good yield. I like the watering advice. I will def. Keep that in mind. Your plants are beautiful....


What breeder the Blueberry from? I got a few from Speed seeds, the yield was bad but the weed is very potent. My outdoor didn't produce much either... about to smoke some of it right now though. I chop up stems and everything... all covered in trichomes.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 27, 2016)

Yankush said:


> I'm very impresed @HighLowGrow adout ur method... and wanna ask few really newbie questions? I already prepare my setup for dwc but wanna try two 1 gall. grow bags in my tent same time with two 5g. buckets dwc...so, when i order them online they are empty or with medium inside? if medium what kind? im sorry but im really confused coz everybody speak about a tousend diferent medium.. whorewer what's yours? link or something will be much appreciated! can i use ur feeding schedule for my dwc rez too? my seeds are ww auto nl auto and tutankamon and nefertiti ((((((; they are autos too all pyramyd seeds brand. my lights 300w led +130w cfl (i have 2 bulbs 6400k and 2700) will change when flower..
> 
> thank you very much for sharing your knowledge!


@Yankush Sorry - I never did get into water because of my heat situation out in the shop. I keep it simple with dirt. Check over here. Someone will be willing to help you over there.

https://www.rollitup.org/f/hydroponics-aeroponics.50/

later gator


----------



## Rap1976 (Sep 27, 2016)

Marijuana Mercenary said:


> What breeder the Blueberry from? I got a few from Speed seeds, the yield was bad but the weed is very potent. My outdoor didn't produce much either... about to smoke some of it right now though. I chop up stems and everything... all covered in trichomes.


I get my seeds from bonza seeds. They haven't let us down yet..were fairly new to this so we still have lot to learn..we love it!!


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 28, 2016)

Rap1976 said:


> I get my seeds from bonza seeds. They haven't let us down yet..were fairly new to this so we still have lot to learn..we love it!!


I have ordered from Bonza, Herbies autos, and Single Seed Centre. Sticking with single seed.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford_ (Sep 29, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


HighLow, thank you for posting this. I am new to growing and have started with an auto. I have my plant in a 2 gallon pot, and she's 13 days in. Are you saying that they will do OK in these smaller containers? I posted a couple of pics. Do you see anything I need to do to improve this closet grow? 
  Thanks for the help!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 29, 2016)

Ya get rid of the leds and get an hps. J/k. It looks great to me. Keep doing what you are doing. I'm not sure about leds. I think you can probably lower those way down. 

@tekdc911 lil HELP here.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Sep 30, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya get rid of the leds and get an hps. J/k. It looks great to me. Keep doing what you are doing. I'm not sure about leds. I think you can probably lower those way down.
> 
> @tekdc911 lil HELP here.


Hey HLG, I ordered some of those bulbs you showed us. Thanks for the help I was paying 3 times as much retail.

Edit: for just one.

Going to go HPS from the start next grow to see if I can get plants that focus more on the top cola.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 30, 2016)

I'll be looking for the thread.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 30, 2016)

Marijuana Mercenary said:


> Hey HLG, I ordered some of those bulbs you showed us. Thanks for the help I was paying 3 times as much retail.
> 
> Edit: for just one.
> 
> Going to go HPS from the start next grow to see if I can get plants that focus more on the top cola.


Remind me again. What size are you running?


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Oct 1, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Remind me again. What size are you running?


600w. Running 3 atm but going to use one in a seperate area to get a harvest every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 1, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya get rid of the leds and get an hps. J/k. It looks great to me. Keep doing what you are doing. I'm not sure about leds. I think you can probably lower those way down.
> 
> @tekdc911 lil HELP here.


i been laid up and running in circles with the new baby , surgery and life i'll give the sub forum a once over soon but oxy kickin my ass atm so maybe tomorrow when i wake up


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2016)

The OTHER green bud. Just sayin.............


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Oct 1, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just to clarify things. I grow between 6 and 18 autos in my 6x6x6 room. No A/C or heat.
> 
> Here is the room:
> 
> ...


At what week do you start the nutes. Do you start at week 1 from the start? 
Or since fox farm soil has enough food for a couple of weeks do you hold off the nutes?
So if I waited for say 3 weeks before feeding, do you start nutes on the week 3 like it says on the bottle?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2016)

I start nutes when white hairs show and usually go straight to 1-4-5 ccs as the chart shows. I do not use any of the stuff on the right side of the chart. 

FFOF does real well until the hairs start poppin.


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Oct 1, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> I start nutes when white hairs show and usually go straight to 1-4-5 ccs as the chart shows. I do not use any of the stuff on the right side of the chart.
> 
> FFOF does real well until the hairs start poppin.


Thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## Morriston55 (Oct 2, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> use $15 600 hps bulbs. So I buy 2 a year. Plants grow the same as the hortilux and others. Ive tried a bunch.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019DEOL8A/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_17?ie=UTF8&smid=AXC6VLRHTOFD2&th=1
> 
> Good luck peeps.


Can anyone post a part number or description for this bulb so I can type it into amazon.ca? Wont let me load the .com amazon on this pc for some reason. Id really like to pick up a quality good priced 600 and appreciate the link! cheers thanks

Ive started germination on 5 memphisto Skywalker's and appreciate the light info in this thread as I was not sure how to run them


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 2, 2016)

Hope this helps:


iPower 2-PACK GLBULBH600X2 600-Watt Super HPS Grow Light Bulb for Magnetic and Digital Ballast, 90,000 Lumen, Best Lumen-per-watt-per-dollar Ratio on The Market


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 2, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> I start nutes when white hairs show and usually go straight to 1-4-5 ccs as the chart shows. I do not use any of the stuff on the right side of the chart.
> 
> FFOF does real well until the hairs start poppin.


I got nitrogen toxicity when adding nutes to ffof before flower appear, great advice


----------



## Majikoopa (Oct 3, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> Great your no fuss approach is just what I want, thanks for showing this, I like the 24 /7 lights Auto`s are the way to go. The proof is there for anybody to see. But they still tell you what you should Do & not do......I say keep up the good work an fuck the nay sayers. I just put 2 white widow autos in they just broke through I am going for your plan I like soil to I am trying out organics on them Thanks again  I am using 300w leds see how it goes.


Hey Claypipe69. Just purchased a couple 300W LED lights, Mars Hydro 300s. Doing some femenized autoflowering carmelicious and femenized autoflowering northern lights. Doing this in a 2'x3'x5' box, effectively using one LED per plant since the manufacturer states it gives 1.5'X1.5' coverage in flowering state... how is your 300w grow going? How many plants in what size space are you using? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Majikoopa (Oct 3, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Hey HighLowGrow,

I just wanted to say I really love your style. I've always been a fan of running multiple autoflowering plants in a small space with high quality organics in soil. Less mess, less stress I say! Your grows look a lot like how my old Lowryder grows used to go. Keep it up and enjoy! 

Starting some new batches soon- fem. autoflowering carmelicious and fem. autoflowering northern lights, each plant under a dedicated 300W LED light. Would you mind reading my setup description? I pasted the link below.

http://rollitup.org/t/autoflower-grow-under-300-watt-mars-leds.922737/

Would love your feedback! I know you'd recommend HPS, but for someone on my budget, space allotment, etc. LED is what I can do for now given my current closet. Thanks!


----------



## tekdc911 (Oct 3, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> *I'm breeding and make own seeds.* That's not an issue at all.
> 
> Good point about the light. I can go out there at 8:00am or 11:00pm. Lights are always on to check on things.


youve made good choices along the way bro , some tastie buds for sure , anywhere from jasmine/ berry to skunk/berry all good buds ive pulled from your BKR's wish i had pics but will keep a journal on them this next round coming up now that im done with surgeries/ recovery dance for a bit


----------



## claypipe69 (Oct 3, 2016)

yeah good puts out enough light, the panels around the walls help a lot 21" x 21" x 28" inside grow area is very very small.Plants can get 18" tall from soil level.  should be okay see how it grows


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Some people really just don't get it.....


so what you are trying to say is you have the golden method and everyone else is shit? never understood that mentality.


----------



## Majikoopa (Oct 3, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> so what you are trying to say is you have the golden method and everyone else is shit? never understood that mentality.


There's a lot of this attitude on forums, but I don't think that's what HighLowGrow is after, he's just saying how he keeps his grow simple.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 3, 2016)

Majikoopa said:


> There's a lot of this attitude on forums, but I don't think that's what HighLowGrow is after, he's just saying how he keeps his grow simple.


Keep it simple BRO,, simple is the best way to grow MJ, and keeping a positive attitude is tops as well,, your right about attitude,, lots of that around!,, lol


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 3, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Keep it simple BRO,, simple is the best way to grow MJ, and keeping a positive attitude is tops as well,, your right about attitude,, lots of that around!,, lol


forums mimic life. anyone that says "forums really suck now because people never used to have attitude" is either new to the internet or lives a very sheltered life. you just have to use the ignore feature on some people, because generally the person's overall demeanor typically shows in all their posts. same as real life.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 3, 2016)

Simple. Easy, and it works, I like it


----------



## Reesee (Oct 3, 2016)

Good stuff, I'm on my 4th grow and similar setup, in a very hot/humid location. My room does run an a/c so temps range 74-84.. but my 7 gal fabric pot grew a huge plant and I had to water it every day. Seems like it should have produced more than 3oz considering the size. Still I can't complain but my question is, how often do you water these 1 gal plants? I do feel like I'm wasting soil, water and space. One gal I think will dry up in less than 24 hours... in my situation at least... I just started one in a 2 gal to play it safe.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford_ (Oct 3, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya get rid of the leds and get an hps. J/k. It looks great to me. Keep doing what you are doing. I'm not sure about leds. I think you can probably lower those way down.
> 
> @tekdc911 lil HELP here.


Hey, I'm having an issue with my grow and was wondering if you'd be willing to check out the pic on my thread and offer some advice? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/viparspectra-led-first-time-grow.922262/#post-13011656


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 3, 2016)

Majikoopa said:


> There's a lot of this attitude on forums, but I don't think that's what HighLowGrow is after, he's just saying how he keeps his grow simple.


Ya. I do my best to back things up with pics. They don't lie. Some people are on here to argue. Not my style. I try and think back when I first started back in 2009 and explain things the way I wish I would have found it back then. I didn't have a personal mentor but had something better. I had RIU. Lot of good people here. In fact, even though I haven't meet them in person, I've made some pretty good friends. Everything I post is something i have encountered, tested, or tried. 

Take that.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 3, 2016)

@HighLowGrow how often are you having to water those 1 gal bags


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 3, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> @HighLowGrow how often are you having to water those 1 gal bags


During veg every 4-5 days. Roughly every 3-4 days in the middle of flower. Later in flower every 2-3 days. 

If it's over 100 degrees subtract a day.


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Oct 4, 2016)

tekdc911 said:


> i been laid up and running in circles with the new baby , surgery and life i'll give the sub forum a once over soon but oxy kickin my ass atm so maybe tomorrow when i wake up


Hope you get better, man! The world needs your amazing work!


----------



## Marijuana Mercenary (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey HLG when my woman wakes up I am going to crack open the tent and get some pics with this better camera.

You mind giving me your opinion of how close my nugs are? They are definately behind their parents on grow time. But I am hydro now and the parents were in soil. The veg stage took longer in hydro.

Orange hairs but the pistils/calaxes are protruding long white hairs with tips just now browning and curling in. They are still fattening.

I notice growth every day so I am definately not bitching...


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 4, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> During veg every 4-5 days. Roughly every 3-4 days in the middle of flower. Later in flower every 2-3 days.
> 
> If it's over 100 degrees subtract a day.


Man that's crazy when I ran a 1 gal I was watering once or twice a day sometimes with temps of 70 to 80 and a rh of about 45 to 50% those plants look great tho man good job


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 4, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Man that's crazy when I ran a 1 gal I was watering once or twice a day sometimes with temps of 70 to 80 and a rh of about 45 to 50% those plants look great tho man good job


1 gallon of nuted water gets shared between 3 plants. They get pretty soaked.


----------



## baxta420 (Oct 5, 2016)

Great thread... I obtained great knowledge. I hope my Blueberry Kush Autos look as gorgeous as yours when I grow here in a few months.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 19, 2016)

Found a pic of my first grow back in 2010. Maybe second. lol A couple of AKRs I believe. CFLs I thought I was badass. 

I was comparing the 1 gal vs 3 gal. hhhmmmmmmmmmm 

The biggest thing I learned over the years with no question is "Big lights Matter".


----------



## rshackleferd (Oct 19, 2016)

Ive been growing and breeding for over a decade as well. I sort of disagree with a few things but to each his own and ill explain. If you use a small pot I found out you have to water a little more frequently during summer months, winter time i don't see much of a problem. A bigger pot also lets the roots stretch out into a bigger reservoir of available nutrients and water, it also prevents the plant from becoming root bound. Second part i disagree with is several plants in one small area, however this is due to the strains i grow. I grow super autos such as think different and auto ultimate. These plants are huge, the last grow i did with one think different was humongous, it out grew a 3*3 area, ended up with 247g of dry bud. Last part i like to mention is nutes, you can save hundreds if not thousands of dollars making your own. If you make your own you will know you have everything the mj plant needs no more additives such as iron or magnesium. I don't even have to adjust the ph during growth or flower, its all calculated in the mix. I spent $80 on homemade nutes that will last several lifetimes. The ingredients i bought for the home aid stuff is top notch, nothing cheap went into mine. For example over time i found out there are several types of iron chelate just as there are several types of chemicals plants use for nitrogen. I researched, even talked with a few people from texas a&m and bought the stuff that plants easily absorb without problems such as the build up of salts.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 19, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Found a pic of my first grow back in 2010. Maybe second. lol A couple of AKRs I believe. CFLs I thought I was badass.
> 
> I was comparing the 1 gal vs 3 gal. hhhmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


LOL,, you ARE still Bad Ass,,, 
oh, and I am so thankful you do it the EASY way!!,,


----------



## Reesee (Oct 19, 2016)

Well maybe I'm missing something here, but the plant in the bigger pot looks way better. I'm not sure how you are boasting about 1 gallon pots, when you just posted a photo disproving your own statement. ??


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 19, 2016)

@rshackleferd 
I know there are a lot of things that can be dialed in easily that I didn't mention. I started this with the noob in mind and maybe on a tight budget. 

All I'm saying is one can grow with minimal tools. If you have a light and a fan you can grow anywhere. 

You don't NEED co2, white walls, lower lighting, a timer, expensive lights and so on. 

Of course you can do much much better dialing things in. 

Just a KISS thread.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 19, 2016)

Reesee said:


> Well maybe I'm missing something here, but the plant in the bigger pot looks way better. I'm not sure how you are boasting about 1 gallon pots, when you just posted a photo disproving your own statement. ??


I know. That is funny shit. I'm not saying bigger pots won't produce more end product. Of course it will. AGAIN.- I'm just saying you don't NEED to fill up a 5 gallon pot to grow bud.

I don't think I ever said smaller pots grow more bud. If I did I sure screwed that up.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 19, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> you don't NEED to


YUP,,, KISS


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 19, 2016)

KISS just a bit of gun powder. .58 cal. 4" barrel


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't find the friggin barrel. Lol


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> forums mimic life. anyone that says "forums really suck now because people never used to have attitude" is either new to the internet or lives a very sheltered life. you just have to use the ignore feature on some people, because generally the person's overall demeanor typically shows in all their posts. same as real life.


Treat em like an ex-wife, ignore the hell out of em. Only a vengeful woman will continue to argue their point, then at least you know what you are dealing with. Lol

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Poontanger (Oct 27, 2016)

Highlowgrow, im hearing you, & love it, simple & cheap, with results, good job...........on the light subject, will a good Led work as well??

Poontanger


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 27, 2016)

Poontanger said:


> Highlowgrow, im hearing you, & love it, simple & cheap, with results, good job...........on the light subject, will a good Led work as well??
> 
> Poontanger


I know nothing about leds. With advancements these days, leds are probably something to look into for sure. I'm stuck on hps myself. 

Good luck. I'm sure there is a led section on here somewhere.


----------



## blacspiral (Oct 27, 2016)

i am growing with two 600 watt black dog phytomax leds.. they were very expensive.. but great warranty and really nice soundly built... they manufacture suggested 16" above canopy and would give u 3.5x3.5 are.. not true.. the lights had to be lowered to almost 12 before I really got a nice tight nug.. I think the led spectrum has a lot of good points in thc and terpene production.. but adding a 1000 de fixture to get my yield lab.. only got 17 ozs off 6 plants last time... anywho point is unless u have a nice financial support system stich with simple hps


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 27, 2016)

@Poontanger 

I have a 400 and 600 hanging in my room. It works great for me. I either use one or both depending on what's going on. 

I would suggest if you are just staring out, get a 400 hps. You can grow 4 nice autos with that. 

Htgsupply.com. I bought my stuff there years back and everything is still working fine. Great prices. Look up ipower on amazon for bulbs. $15 for the 600 hps. Probably the same price for the 400. They work just fine. No need to buy $125 bulbs trust me. 

Good luck


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 27, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Pretty fluffy and shitty genetics
> 
> Stop listening to everything you hear Yoda. You look foolish.
> 
> ...


KISS man, that's what I try to do. And after seeing your buds i don't know how anyone can argue against what you do.

Makes me wish I was one of your buddies you share with! Dank ass plants man.


----------



## Poontanger (Oct 28, 2016)

Well H.L.G, well see how this system works, ive got 2 Autopounders by Auto seeds , in 40 litre pots of soil, a 1.4 x 1.4 x 2 meter tent, with a 600 hps & a meter x 750 reflector above, the temprature in the tent goes from 27-30 C
Ill be using stock standard fertiliser, you can get from any hardware
I havnt a fan, should i ?? i cant get it any simpler than this, hoping for results

Poon


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Well a 600 is even better. At the minimum I would get a fan in there and aim it between the light and top of plants. Or have it oscillate in that area. 

Pics?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Pretty much just watch the temps, feed em, and give them some circulated air. 

Good luck Poon. 

Pics or you're lying.


----------



## Poontanger (Oct 28, 2016)

Must be something about new members, this is the 2nd time ive been doubted,!! anyway doesn't matter, im just happy to get help & idea's
The little guys are the Auto's, the others are about to go to a new home, so the auto's can have all to themselves

Poon


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 28, 2016)

It's just a joke poon. It is usually said as, "Pics or it didn't happen". Plants are looking good so far.


----------



## Poontanger (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey ..........All good, i understand, thx for your help, ill keep u up to date on the grow (with pics) & lets see what these Autopounders can do , without all the trimmings

Poon


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 28, 2016)

Poontanger said:


> Hey ..........All good, i understand, thx for your help, ill keep u up to date on the grow (with pics) & lets see what these Autopounders can do , without all the trimmings
> 
> Poon


Do you have a grow thread?


----------



## Useless89 (Oct 28, 2016)

I just started some cash crop and afghan kush ryder yesterday. I just put my seeds straight in the soil to germinate and misted it with some water the soil is wet enough to hold water for about a week. My temps are 80 - 82 and my humidity is about 75-80% am i good or shoud i keep misting the tops of the pots every so often until they pop


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 28, 2016)

Useless89 said:


> I just started some cash crop and afghan kush ryder yesterday. I just put my seeds straight in the soil to germinate and misted it with some water the soil is wet enough to hold water for about a week. My temps are 80 - 82 and my humidity is about 75-80% am i good or shoud i keep misting the tops of the pots every so often until they pop


I don't know if ya want the info, but just got done growing some Afghan Kush Ryder and it's a delightful plant! Slow in veg but really explodes in flower! Check out my sig if ya wanna see it and what problems I ran into so you can avoid them!


----------



## Useless89 (Oct 28, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> I don't know if ya want the info, but just got done growing some Afghan Kush Ryder and it's a delightful plant! Slow in veg but really explodes in flower! Check out my sig if ya wanna see it and what problems I ran into so you can avoid them!


I was unable to find them, or im retarded which is very possible. Im new to the forum and not quite sure how to navigate everywhere as of yet. Is there a lonk you could post to the thread you are speaking of


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 28, 2016)

Useless89 said:


> I was unable to find them, or im retarded which is very possible. Im new to the forum and not quite sure how to navigate everywhere as of yet. Is there a lonk you could post to the thread you are speaking of


It's not my best grow with it being my first time with an auto, hydro, and an LED. But what can I say, wanted to try something new!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mars-hydro-144x5-reflector-drip-hydro-grow.922409/#post-13003887


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 28, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> I don't know if ya want the info, but just got done growing some Afghan Kush Ryder and it's a delightful plant! Slow in veg but really explodes in flower! Check out my sig if ya wanna see it and what problems I ran into so you can avoid them!


AKR is a great plant to grow for sure. In fact, if I was stuck with this plant forever on an island, it would make great bho, ice water hash, and the bud itself is pretty damn good. I would be happy


----------



## Poontanger (Oct 29, 2016)

No , not as yet Fox, ill get 1 going soon

Poon


----------



## Poontanger (Oct 29, 2016)

I keep reading stories, how autos are very touchy with nutes, & n burn is common, my soil is 50% good potting mix , 50% good garden soil , with loads of broken down organic matter & manure, so i best let nature do its stuff
But im wondering about flowering stage, using a npk around 12-6-25, which is quite low in nitrogen
These auto's are a bit larger than most up to a meter, & according to the breeder can take up to 80 days, so im thinking they may need a little help, comments please

Poon


----------



## westbmorekush (Oct 29, 2016)

Poontanger said:


> I keep reading stories, how autos are very touchy with nutes, & n burn is common, my soil is 50% good potting mix , 50% good garden soil , with loads of broken down organic matter & manure, so i best let nature do its stuff
> But im wondering about flowering stage, using a npk around 12-6-25, which is quite low in nitrogen
> These auto's are a bit larger than most up to a meter, & according to the breeder can take up to 80 days, so im thinking they may need a little help, comments please
> 
> Poon


That's a little high in nitrogen for flower stage. Your pk should be higher than your nitrogen at this stage.

If I don't fly imma die anyway


----------



## Joegrowsalot2 (Nov 26, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> @rshackleferd
> I know there are a lot of things that can be dialed in easily that I didn't mention. I started this with the noob in mind and maybe on a tight budget.
> 
> All I'm saying is one can grow with minimal tools. If you have a light and a fan you can grow anywhere.
> ...


See I like that ,my first grow was a lonely bag seed I planted in a pot for shits and giggles no light just a window seem like a auto to me it was done in 90days best freaking bowl of weed I've ever smoked.ive grew in closets in corners on my patio had the police looking at my grow like nice garden ....now on my tenth grow I still trying to kiss it ...I have a 4x4x6'6 tent 4 inch carbon filter and fan 
4xmarshydro300 tight to the top of my tent .I got a 10/90 home cooked soil /perlite I don't usually us a nute but I do condition the pots with recharge once a week with ever wathering I don't pH (I check once in a wial )my plants are healthy and growing well .I also have cs and I'm free jacking seeds on my blackberry autos from fast buds .I use smart pots .but I've also used pop bottles gasstation cups it seems that skill only comes in to play when things pop up problem s and such any ways I'm stones pics on the way after wife wake


----------



## westbmorekush (Nov 26, 2016)

Joegrowsalot2 said:


> See I like that ,my first grow was a lonely bag seed I planted in a pot for shits and giggles no light just a window seem like a auto to me it was done in 90days best freaking bowl of weed I've ever smoked.ive grew in closets in corners on my patio had the police looking at my grow like nice garden ....now on my tenth grow I still trying to kiss it ...I have a 4x4x6'6 tent 4 inch carbon filter and fan
> 4xmarshydro300 tight to the top of my tent .I got a 10/90 home cooked soil /perlite I don't usually us a nute but I do condition the pots with recharge once a week with ever wathering I don't pH (I check once in a wial )my plants are healthy and growing well .I also have cs and I'm free jacking seeds on my blackberry autos from fast buds .I use smart pots .but I've also used pop bottles gasstation cups it seems that skill only comes in to play when things pop up problem s and such any ways I'm stones pics on the way after wife wake


Cool


----------



## Poontanger (Nov 29, 2016)

Just a quick update, these 2 little Autopounders by Autoseeds, in garden soil & potting mix, plain plastic pots, & a 600 hps, now at day 36 from germ, & just starting to show signs of flower, yes they have had a bit of LST (on advise from an experienced Auto grower) at 14 days i changed there light scheldge to 7-1 , to try & keep an even temp, & no ill effects at all,
The breeder does say its an 80 day Auto & up to a metre, yes they have had a few nutes, Maxigro

Poon


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 29, 2016)

sure enjoying this thread


----------



## Poontanger (Dec 17, 2016)

Calling Mr H.L.G.
Heres an update, of my 1st attempt at lights (ever) & ive tried to model it on your theory........keep it simple, its hand watered, plain old garden soil & potting mix & a 600 hps above...........its a Autopounder by Auto [email protected] day 20 or there abouts , i learned about this LST stuff , so way i went, & here she is @ day 56 from germ, & has just started flower nutes, no A & B stuff , just a common old fert with a NPK of 5-15-14............comments , please

Poontanger


----------



## Muchakinock (Dec 17, 2016)

What do you do about ph in the water. Mine is 7 out of the tap.. I love your kiss grow system I m going to do it next round...


----------



## Poontanger (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah good point, i have 1 of those PH test metrs, & using tank water , its around 6-7 which is suppose to be ok for soil, but when i mix the fert, it says its low, but ive been told from an experienced grower , to leave it for 24 hours & test again, & it does change to a good level, so that is good advise, when i test the soil with my PH probe thingy its about 6.5 so happy days, or so the charts say, & thats all i know about PH, but 1 thing i have learnt is this LST, it is amazing , they love it, & the earlier u start the better, i see a lot of grows on here that dont get it, & some of there reported yields are very low.., ie 1-1.5 oz, you may as well go with a photo if thats the case IMO.............but hey im not there yet so i aint bagging anything

poon


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 18, 2016)

If you are in dirt I wouldn't worry one bit about the ph of the water or the runoff. LST is a very useful way to grow for sure. If you can get those bud sites even, you will do real well. 

You're doing great Poon. Keep doing what you're doing. It's working!!


----------



## AutoNorCal (Dec 18, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> I germ mine in paper towels/napkins first.
> 
> Taco Bell naps work well.
> 
> View attachment 3780953


What strains, what breeders, what bank if you used one


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 19, 2016)

BKR (Berry Kush Ryder) working on f4s now. 

(Afghan Kush Ryder x Berry Ryder)

HighLowGrow - my own bank.


----------



## Muchakinock (Dec 19, 2016)

You sell your seeds. This has been a great read with lots of help. I have been growing for 9 years and I m still learning. Kiss is a great idea I m going to switch my nutes. .


----------



## Poontanger (Dec 19, 2016)

Thx H.L.G., but im not sure wether ive dun good or bad...........there was a heap of little side shoots that wanted to flower as well & down low on the bush were not a lot of light will get, you know , spindly little things about 2-5 inches long, so they copped the chop, theory being , there only gunna take from the others & return Z, also any real small flower was removed, especially lower down the plant, yes or no, it just made sence , to me anyway


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 29, 2016)

Just an FYI. One standard bag of FFOF will fill 7 one gallon pots and 1 two gallon pot. And a few red cups. 

Yes there are 3 plants in the 2 gallon.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 29, 2016)

Poontanger said:


> Thx H.L.G., but im not sure wether ive dun good or bad...........there was a heap of little side shoots that wanted to flower as well & down low on the bush were not a lot of light will get, you know , spindly little things about 2-5 inches long, so they copped the chop, theory being , there only gunna take from the others & return Z, also any real small flower was removed, especially lower down the plant, yes or no, it just made sence , to me anyway


Sometimes I just let the plant go because of laziness. But ya. Chop that lower stuff early on so the energy goes towards the buds that mean something closer to the light. If not, you will have a bunch of crap down low to deal with at harvest.


----------



## 710revolution (Dec 29, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just an FYI. One standard bag of FFOF will fill 7 one gallon pots and 1 two gallon pot. And a few red cups.
> 
> Yes there are 3 plants in the 2 gallon.
> 
> View attachment 3863596


You going to let all three girls finish in that 2 gallon bag?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 29, 2016)

710revolution said:


> You going to let all three girls finish in that 2 gallon bag?


Ya why not. I was thinking about making them into palm trees and braiding them together or something funky like that. 

It's just what happens when you have too many seeds. Lol


----------



## 710revolution (Dec 30, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya why not. I was thinking about making them into palm trees and braiding them together or something funky like that.
> 
> It's just what happens when you have too many seeds. Lol


I was thinking of doing something similar with 2 seeds in a two gallon pot. Ill be watching to see how yours go. Good luck.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 30, 2016)

710revolution said:


> I was thinking of doing something similar with 2 seeds in a two gallon pot. Ill be watching to see how yours go. Good luck.


Your just being silly now. You can't braid two things together.  That's a twist. lol

Just messing with ya.


----------



## 710revolution (Dec 30, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Your just being silly now. You can't braid two things together.  That's a twist. lol
> 
> Just messing with ya.


Maybe the roots will braid and twist. Then the tops will be a mess of two phenos fighting for light lol. So you may not be too far off on that.


----------



## bullSnot (Dec 30, 2016)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


it all starts with a good seed and genetics...alot of BS Auto seeds are sold..you can't make apple pie from cow dung.


----------



## Muchakinock (Jan 6, 2017)

I just got my new fox farm soil and general hydroponics fertlizer for the k.i.s.s. grow i m starting in tonight with my smile auto...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 6, 2017)

I would advise not to start feed until a week after pistils start to show. FFOF will take you through the veg stage no problem.


----------



## Muchakinock (Jan 6, 2017)

Do you skip every other watering with the fertlizer and water. I plan on waiting 4 weeks before I start my fertlizer. ...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 6, 2017)

4 weeks is about right to start the nutes with FFOF. At this point I water with nutes every watering.


----------



## miketaco (Jan 6, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just an FYI. One standard bag of FFOF will fill 7 one gallon pots and 1 two gallon pot. And a few red cups.
> 
> Yes there are 3 plants in the 2 gallon.
> 
> View attachment 3863596


they will turn out great ive did 2 gal autos FFOF with no nutes just pure water all the way threw the homies commented on how clean and smooth the hits was i would def recommend 3 gals they are a great option for autos... but since u got so much going on it will fill up nice depending on ur strains 
http://rollitup.org/t/dutch-passion-blueberry-auto-bonza.927437/


----------



## Poontanger (Jan 9, 2017)

Just a little update 4 U H.L.G, heres the little girl @ day 77, i think shes got a way to go yet, so much 4 an 80 day auto , cheers

Poon


----------



## freddfish (Jan 10, 2017)

Poontanger said:


> Just a little update 4 U H.L.G, heres the little girl @ day 77, i think shes got a way to go yet, so much 4 an 80 day auto , cheers
> 
> Poon


Just getting started, maybe 4 successful grows, but the last two I used a lighted magnifying glass, maybe 30x, and just waited until the trichones looked right. I figure that is the plant telling me that it's harvest time. It's still KISS though...and it's nice to catch that sweet spot between not ready and too ready.

Wtf...if I can do it, you guys sure as hell can, and probably better.


----------



## Muchakinock (Jan 13, 2017)

I love the k.i.s.s growing method.I and lots of others probably try to hard. Thanks for the k.i.s.s growing method I m using it now in 2 gallon pots.


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 14, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> I harvest pounds too just think you can do it more efficiently than running your room 110F and running autos(24 / 7 light schedule costs twice as much as 12/12 lights). That also diminishes quality when you run your room that hot, your plants gonna be stankin too when its that hot due to heat stress.


Hmmmm..... running autos at 12/12 not a good idea buddy, also he didn't say his temps are always at 110 A real grower recognizes the problem and comes up with solution he did buy water and more while temps were high and it worked for him. remember everybody has their own way and own method and things that work for them


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2017)

Johnhorror said:


> Hmmmm..... running autos at 12/12 not a good idea buddy, also he didn't say his temps are always at 110 A real grower recognizes the problem and comes up with solution he did buy water and more while temps were high and it worked for him. remember everybody has their own way and own method and things that work for them


Who said anything about running auto's 12/12 i was talking about growing photo's , much cheaper and you get more weight for your time and money. Not to mention they are more potent (ruderalis lowers potency) and you can keep the standouts instead of rolling the dice every time and praying for the best.


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 14, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Who said anything about running auto's 12/12 i was talking about growing photo's , much cheaper and you get more weight for your time and money. Not to mention they are more potent (ruderalis lowers potency) and you can keep the standouts instead of rolling the dice every time and praying for the best.


 I Stand corrected, I read the auto part wrong I myself would like to grow autos, however some people don't have the room. as for ruderalis I love them they taste good and I don't get me to messed up where I can't function ....but, I love the mass I get from photos also I just put my autos in my veg room


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 18, 2017)

These are some of my BKR f4s. Lime greens and greens. 

FYI - the 600 was unplugged for roughly 22 hrs. It's cold and rainy. I was asked about temps getting too low and how bad it affects the plants. It doesn't in short bursts.

This was before lights out. About 70 degrees yesterday. 

 

And 22 hrs of cold later. This is why I often tell people to stop listening to 75% of what you hear. 



Damn I might change the light schedule to 24/0 for 6 days and turn it off for a day and drop the temps. LOL. Kidding but you get the point. It's not that critical.


----------



## AdrianG (Jan 18, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Fuck dude, those are some big autos.
I'm going to have to try your method.
I always ran autos at 18/6.


----------



## Poontanger (Jan 18, 2017)

If U consider a dark period is best , have a think about 7-1 = 21 light & 3 dark in a 24 hour cycle , works well, also helps with stabilising temps


----------



## 1973knucklehead (Jan 19, 2017)

Poontanger said:


> If U consider a dark period is best , have a think about 7-1 = 21 light & 3 dark in a 24 hour cycle , works well, also helps with stabilising temps


what are the advantages/disavantags of this?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> These are some of my BKR f4s. Lime greens and greens.
> 
> FYI - the 600 was unplugged for roughly 22 hrs. It's cold and rainy. I was asked about temps getting too low and how bad it affects the plants. It doesn't in short bursts.
> 
> ...


Those got some type of either heat issue or over nuting, see how the edges look so harsh and ruffled , that's the sign they are unhappy.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Those got some type of either heat issue or over nuting, see how the edges look so harsh and ruffled , that's the sign they are unhappy.


You are 100% wrong again. Temps are cold and no nutes yet. Now what? Again you look like an idiot. Do you read anything or do you just throw shit and see if it sticks? Lmfao. Good guess though.


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 19, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> You are 100% wrong again. Temps are cold and no nutes yet. Now what? Again you look like an idiot. Do you read anything or do you just throw shit and see if it sticks? Lmfao. Good guess though.


He was definitely right about the Unhappy part your plants don't look well, I would comment on what I think causes might be but seems you have it figured out


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 19, 2017)

John - I've been growing for a long time. The lime green plants are not nute deficient. They just popped up during my breeding program and the buds end up really frosty. 

The problem I have is the few people telling me what I'm doing wrong. I'm not asking for help and generally it's nubes thinking they know everything. Lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> You are 100% wrong again. Temps are cold and no nutes yet. Now what? Again you look like an idiot. Do you read anything or do you just throw shit and see if it sticks? Lmfao. Good guess though.


Hey no need to lash out i am just trying to help, your plant's don't look happy and stressed out.


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 19, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> John - I've been growing for a long time. The lime green plants are not nute deficient. They just popped up during my breeding program and the buds end up really frosty.
> 
> The problem I have is the few people telling me what I'm doing wrong. I'm not asking for help and generally it's nubes thinking they know everything. Lol


 OK just thought you're looking for help lol how long have they been in dirt for if I might ask


----------



## Tjdobb3 (Jan 19, 2017)

Help me please check out my journal I just posted updates of my struggling Auto AK

https://www.rollitup.org/t/330-true-watt-led-grow-auto-blue-cheese-and-auto-ak-first-led-grow.932316/


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Ya fellas. I'm not asking for help or advice. I know how to do this very well. This thread is a very simple guide to grow autos on a budget. What I'm showing is some leaf curl or minor spotting really doesn't affect much. Heat and cold in small bursts doesn't affect much either. That's all.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya fellas. I'm not asking for help or advice. I know how to do this very well. This thread is a very simple guide to grow autos on a budget. What I'm showing is some leaf curl or minor spotting really doesn't affect much. Heat and cold in small bursts doesn't affect much either. That's all.


Alright, my bad , i won't comment anymore looks like you got it covered, happy growing.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Please comment all you want in any of my threads. It's all good. I wish there was a simple thread on autos when I started.


----------



## Tjdobb3 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Check out my Led Auto grow need some help!!*



https://www.rollitup.org/t/330-true-watt-led-grow-auto-blue-cheese-and-auto-ak-first-led-grow.932316/page-2


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 23, 2017)

Here are those BKRs in the one gallons from a page or two back. I'm in FFOF(dirt) and still no nutes. Just plain water so far. I'll start nutes within the week. The ph must be close to perfect. I've never checked it. It's not as critical when you grow in dirt.

FFOF is a bit hot and the first couple sets of leaves show it. Then they just explode. These will end up 36"-40" from the floor to the top bud and provide roughly 2 ozs each.

I see some minor leaf issues. They will work themselves out.


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 23, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya why not. I was thinking about making them into palm trees and braiding them together or something funky like that.
> 
> It's just what happens when you have too many seeds. Lol


That's awesome


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 23, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Here are those BKRs in the one gallons from a page or two back. I'm in FFOF(dirt) and still no nutes. Just plain water so far. I'll start nutes within the week. The ph must be close to perfect. I've never checked it. It's not as critical when you grow in dirt.
> 
> FFOF is a bit hot and the first couple sets of leaves show it. Then they just explode. These will end up 36"-40" from the floor to the top bud and provide roughly 2 ozs each.
> 
> ...


How old are they here?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 23, 2017)

Today they are right at 35 days from seed give or take a couple days this way or that way.


----------



## Johnhorror (Jan 23, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Today they are right at 35 days from seed give or take a couple days this way or that way.


Looking good here is a picture of my auto it's Train Wreck put in DWC on 1/10 seems to be doing well, we will see lol actually this pic was taken last week hehe


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 25, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> I germ mine in paper towels/napkins first.
> 
> Taco Bell naps work well.
> 
> View attachment 3780953


Lol you aint lying when you say you've tried it all.Nice


----------



## BostonPuff (Feb 2, 2017)

@HighLowGrow 

Dude....holy shit. you seriously throw autos under 24 hour 600 watt HPS and thats it???? like... really, really!? I was going to invest in COB and maybe quantum lighting but after seeing this thread I'm hard pressed not to adopt your method of relatively relaxed, low maintenance growing.I see some temperature fluctuation isnt a big deal for you, how about RH? i read a previous post of yours that you have your own genetics, but do you ever purchase seeds and if so where from? have you ever grown without nutes and if so was there a drastic difference with the yield? im vegging under CFLs right meow, but am picking up a tent and light here in the next couple weeks. just growing some bag seed at the moment to experiment and learn, but am planning to purchase some autos as well. whats the length of your avg. cycle (in terms of weeks from germ to harvest, im sure theres some variance strain to strain).

Cheers!


----------



## Gquebed (Feb 2, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> What the fuck are you talking about. I'm hitting a lb+ with 8 baby plants in 10 gallons of dirt. I'm thinking $25-50 on my power bill is worth it. It's all personal for me so I don't give a rip.
> 
> There's always a fucktard in the group that just doesn't get it. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Phhh.... i do 1.5 pound with 4 plants and half the electricity. 

There are easier and cheaper ways. Listen or not...


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## Special Kdog (Mar 18, 2017)

i use an odd method... 19 on 5 off. fuck even. but after reading this i'm gonna go 21 on 3 off... everybody needs a 3 hour nap daily i got 2 autos in a 4x4 tent and i'm gonna try scroggin some photos when these get done. i aint no pro i only got one customer other than me and thats my best friend i tried to give him weed but he was like hell i'll pay you to keep up the hobby... i've grown Think Different and Auto AK... currently growin a Grizzly Purple auto and a 60 day Lemon auto... (it ain't gonna be done in 60 days) LED lights, fox farm soil, bloom nutes after 30 days add little more each week and then i stop at week 8... i'm at week 8 now and this all i got... hoping they get a little more fat i'm thinkin i'll get 2-3 ozs off each plant... that will work for me


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 18, 2017)

Gquebed said:


> Phhh.... i do 1.5 pound with 4 plants and half the electricity.
> 
> There are easier and cheaper ways. Listen or not...


You are right. There are easier and cheaper ways to grow for sure. I'm definitely with you there. I grow in 1 gallon bags while I'm breeding. So the lb is just a by product of my breeding project. It's all good. Currently not breeding for quantity. I'm just trying to show that you can throw autos under a big light and a fan and do just fine. You really don't need CO2, Dry ice, Dinosaur nut, molasses, worm shit, moth balls, owl throw up, Teletubbies ass sweat, cat hairball puke, and so on......you get the point.

BTW - what size pots are you using and whatcha growing? Nice yields!! 6 ozs for an auto is baddass. Have any pics? 

Simple by-product of breeding.



By product buds.


----------



## GirlPower (Mar 19, 2017)

rshackleferd said:


> Ive been growing and breeding for over a decade as well. I sort of disagree with a few things but to each his own and ill explain. If you use a small pot I found out you have to water a little more frequently during summer months, winter time i don't see much of a problem. A bigger pot also lets the roots stretch out into a bigger reservoir of available nutrients and water, it also prevents the plant from becoming root bound. Second part i disagree with is several plants in one small area, however this is due to the strains i grow. I grow super autos such as think different and auto ultimate. These plants are huge, the last grow i did with one think different was humongous, it out grew a 3*3 area, ended up with 247g of dry bud. Last part i like to mention is nutes, you can save hundreds if not thousands of dollars making your own. If you make your own you will know you have everything the mj plant needs no more additives such as iron or magnesium. I don't even have to adjust the ph during growth or flower, its all calculated in the mix. I spent $80 on homemade nutes that will last several lifetimes. The ingredients i bought for the home aid stuff is top notch, nothing cheap went into mine. For example over time i found out there are several types of iron chelate just as there are several types of chemicals plants use for nitrogen. I researched, even talked with a few people from texas a&m and bought the stuff that plants easily absorb without problems such as the build up of salts.


----------



## GirlPower (Mar 19, 2017)

rshackleferd said:


> Ive been growing and breeding for over a decade as well. I sort of disagree with a few things but to each his own and ill explain. If you use a small pot I found out you have to water a little more frequently during summer months, winter time i don't see much of a problem. A bigger pot also lets the roots stretch out into a bigger reservoir of available nutrients and water, it also prevents the plant from becoming root bound. Second part i disagree with is several plants in one small area, however this is due to the strains i grow. I grow super autos such as think different and auto ultimate. These plants are huge, the last grow i did with one think different was humongous, it out grew a 3*3 area, ended up with 247g of dry bud. Last part i like to mention is nutes, you can save hundreds if not thousands of dollars making your own. If you make your own you will know you have everything the mj plant needs no more additives such as iron or magnesium. I don't even have to adjust the ph during growth or flower, its all calculated in the mix. I spent $80 on homemade nutes that will last several lifetimes. The ingredients i bought for the home aid stuff is top notch, nothing cheap went into mine. For example over time i found out there are several types of iron chelate just as there are several types of chemicals plants use for nitrogen. I researched, even talked with a few people from texas a&m and bought the stuff that plants easily absorb without problems such as the build up of salts.


rshackleferd...I've been trying to decide on a good breeder for a few super auto's. Do you mind sharing your thoughts on what's been successful for you?? Also, I'd love to hear more about your personal grow formual. I'm wanting to go organic for this grow. I'll be outside in the garden this year on a much smaller scale. I'm wanting to SCROG in the garden for the first time. No more 18 footers peaking over the garage roof!! I'm going sleath this year!!


----------



## GirlPower (Mar 19, 2017)

Muchakinock said:


> What do you do about ph in the water. Mine is 7 out of the tap.. I love your kiss grow system I m going to do it next round...


 Let your water sit for 24 hrs, and then test for ph. Home Depot, or any garden center sells, PH up, PH down, kits. I gown outside in the garden & just set up a big trash can & fill it with my water for the next day. It will leech out the chlorine from the city water. I PH my water & then add my nutrients. 

My last grow was taller than the garage roof!! I'm going low this year, with LST, & a SCROG set up. I'm interested in seeing what I get from a super auto, that's been LTS, & SCROG grown. These were a few White Rhino's from my last grow. The roof line in the picture was 20 ft tall & the buds were so heavy they were all hanging downwards. I'll never do this again!! Like I said low, & stealth is the plan.


----------



## kisiel (Mar 21, 2017)

@HighLowGrow hey man your threads are very helpful i like them a lot, can you just tell me real quick, if we realy only need the GHe flora 3mix, to grow such autos?
Im going for my First autos and overall first grow soon (girls scout cookie auto)


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 21, 2017)

That is all I use.


----------



## BostonPuff (Mar 21, 2017)

@HighLowGrow 

do you get any RFI from your ballasts ? or do you run magnetic ?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 21, 2017)

kisiel said:


> @HighLowGrow hey man your threads are very helpful i like them a lot, can you just tell me real quick, if we realy only need the GHe flora 3mix, to grow such autos?
> Im going for my First autos and overall first grow soon (girls scout cookie auto)


Glad they are helpful to you. 

Get some good soil (FFOF). No nutes until white hairs start popping. At this point I start with 1-4-5 on the nutes and continue on from there. I only stick to the schedule on the left side. 

You'll do fine.


----------



## Electrum (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for this dude! Can't wait to start my Auto's I ordered from Bonza! Hopefully they are here soon


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 21, 2017)

BostonPuff said:


> @HighLowGrow
> 
> do you get any RFI from your ballasts ? or do you run magnetic ?


I have never noticed anything. I use a 400hps and 600hps together. They are digital. Bought them from htgsupply.com. They have been running 24/0 for several years now.


----------



## BostonPuff (Mar 21, 2017)

man i shit bricks about getting a digi, growing shrubs in my part of germany is no bueno


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 22, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> You are right. There are easier and cheaper ways to grow for sure. I'm definitely with you there. I grow in 1 gallon bags while I'm breeding. So the lb is just a by product of my breeding project. It's all good. Currently not breeding for quantity. I'm just trying to show that you can throw autos under a big light and a fan and do just fine. You really don't need CO2, Dry ice, Dinosaur nut, molasses, worm shit, moth balls, owl throw up, Teletubbies ass sweat, cat hairball puke, and so on......you get the point.
> 
> BTW - what size pots are you using and whatcha growing? Nice yields!! 6 ozs for an auto is baddass. Have any pics?
> 
> ...


WOW.... bud structure is fucking beautiful on those! amazing job my friend


----------



## Electrum (Mar 23, 2017)

@HighLowGrow hey dude I've got my first auto fem's ready to plant as soon as I sort out my nurtrients and finishing up my grow space, I'm going to use the same nutrients that you used in the OP. Just wondering where is says the little table with for example:

Week 1
-Floragro- -Floramicro- -Florabloom-
1ml. 2ml. 1ml. 

Is this meaning I put all of these amounts into the water at once? And also is this once a week, every few days or everyday?
Also is there any modifications you make to this chart for yourself? I'm going to try one with my lights running 12-12 and then the next with 24/0 and see if it affects them as the first yields won't bother me too much. Do you use a certain soil with certain properties etc?
Also will I need to be trimming these plants as usual with any other non-auto? I've heard somewhere that you don't trim auto's for some reason, and are they fine to clone?
Sorry I'm a noob to this coming from growing outdoors.
Can't wait to get started using your advice with my auto fem White Widow, auto fem Northern Lights & auto fem Blue Mammoth


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 23, 2017)

If you use something like FFOF soil you will not need nutes until pistils start showing. 

Yes you feed with nutes every watering and yes mix them all into a gallon of water. 

How often to water - I grow in bags. So I just grab the trunk and lift. If it's light I water. Depending on the temps and size of pot you may need to water every 3-5 days. As the plant gets bigger, you will need to water more frequently. 

Don't try and clone an auto. It will be the same age as the plant you took it from. 

Trimming - just let them grow. Autos only live so long. Try not to mess with them too much. 

What light are you using?


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 23, 2017)

just did my first sweet tooth auto 9 week under t8 with 6500k bulbs(cost for light 135.00) on 18/6 3 gal. bucket pro mix composted cow mauner 5050 mix lime. for veg i use blood meal 2 table spoons mixed on top. about 3 week added bone and fish meal. thats it i got spring water from tap. very easy to grow this is the chepest i have grown for and the quality is really good.


----------



## Electrum (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply @HighLowGrow , that clears up all of my questions !

And the light I am using is a Mars Hydro 300W LED but still tossing up if I wanna grow one plant with this light or more, as I know this LED isn't the best, going to try going to HPS/MH next grow and see which grow light suits me best.

My seeds are 
Auto Fem Northern Lights
Auto Fem White Widow
Auto Fem Blue Mammoth
Have you tried any of these? ^


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey @HighLowGrow ... Been lurking your thread . I always wanted to try 1 gallon Grows ( like SOG ) but was unsure about pruning . Do i have to remove any thing to shape it ?

These Afgooeys are about 6" tall now and plan to flip them at 12". 

Just curious to know if " Shaping " is necessary.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 28, 2017)

I really only grow fem autos. Sounds like you have photos since you mentioned the flip. I would flip it to 12/12 and let them go. I believe you can flip it now and get a nice harvest similar to a nice auto. There is a thread from back in the day called something like 12/12 from seed. Check it out. 

Shaping - no


----------



## Electrum (Mar 28, 2017)

@HighLowGrow Hey man I gotta get my auto to flower as fast as possible, what's the best way to do this from seed? If it lowers my yield result I am not that bothered but I need it flowering as quick as possible for personal reasons


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 28, 2017)

Electrum said:


> @HighLowGrow Hey man I gotta get my auto to flower as fast as possible, what's the best way to do this from seed? If it lowers my yield result I am not that bothered but I need it flowering as quick as possible for personal reasons


You cannot control that with autos. Either germ in a paper towel or direct to soil. They only live so long. I give them 24 hrs of light from seedling to harvest. Really can't do anything more.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Mar 28, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> I germ mine in paper towels/napkins first.
> 
> Taco Bell naps work well


I prefer a farm to table restaurant napkin. Less chance of the autos turning into mexican brick weed

Props to you man !!!! I love how simple you keep things


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 16, 2017)

This needs a bump,, was showing the wife your autos,, she is onboard for a summer auto run,, so its happening


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 17, 2017)

I love this thread, some people work so hard , and then Easy comes along, I really like easy,, and take a look at the buds,, dang,,


----------



## Nosias (May 1, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> What the fuck are you talking about. I'm hitting a lb+ with 8 baby plants in 10 gallons of dirt. I'm thinking $25-50 on my power bill is worth it. It's all personal for me so I don't give a rip.
> 
> There's always a fucktard in the group that just doesn't get it. Oh well.
> 
> ...


What a lot of people need to remember it is a weed. It grows in ditches, on hill, in 100 degrees, in 45 degrees, with little oxygen, with a lot of oxygen, in the shade, in the full sunlight, it is a weed. 5 hours of light and 12 hours. Just GROW it and be happy. Damn, weeds can be grown by anyone. Smart people, rich people or idiots can grow weed.

They grow in windows, with CFL and SUPER COBS. Just Grow it and learn from others. Save the "my team is better than your team" for your sports teams. Here we should all be on the GROW team. And if you can not learn then take your balls and go home.


----------



## Squatch69 (May 3, 2017)

Hey HLG, great thread again! I have learned an astounding amount of super informative practices throughout all your journals/threads etc. Guys like you are perfect to learn from. You are right when you say there is a lot of bullshit on here... why spin your wheels with excess expense when you can get there without wasting all your time and gas money, right? Keep up the great work, my friend. We can all learn a little something here.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 3, 2017)

Squatch69 said:


> Hey HLG, great thread again! I have learned an astounding amount of super informative practices throughout all your journals/threads etc. Guys like you are perfect to learn from. You are right when you say there is a lot of bullshit on here... why spin your wheels with excess expense when you can get there without wasting all your time and gas money, right? Keep up the great work, my friend. We can all learn a little something here.


Just keep in mind. There are a lot of things you can tweak to optimize your grows. I'm trying to show you can keep autos very simple with minimal equipment.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 4, 2017)

Good read.

Thanks OP


----------



## Hazeytreats (May 4, 2017)

I'm about to start my first indoor crop and I'm going to run autos just to get my head in the game a bit. I've read a bit about time and nuts all that. i was wondering if you don't start the nutes till white hairs start showing, would you go straight into flower nutes or use veg for a week/2 then flower? also would you use boost or anything like that ?


----------



## Poontanger (May 4, 2017)

Answer to above............IMO the flower stretch , consumes a lot of nitrogen , so id say stay with veg nute for a while , or until U think stretch has finished, then a half strenth bloom nute & slowly build up
Early in this thread , HLG says anymore than a 1 gallon bag is a waste of soil, but now there is a side by side , in bigger & smaller pots , he's running , great experiment , im wondering how thats going ??
Happy gardening to all

Poon


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 4, 2017)

Poontanger said:


> Answer to above............IMO the flower stretch , consumes a lot of nitrogen , so id say stay with veg nute for a while , or until U think stretch has finished, then a half strenth bloom nute & slowly build up
> Early in this thread , HLG says anymore than a 1 gallon bag is a waste of soil, but now there is a side by side , in bigger & smaller pots , he's running , great experiment , im wondering how thats going ??
> Happy gardening to all
> 
> Poon


I don't think I said the 1 gallons are optimal and everything else is a waste. I could go back and look but I'm too lazy. I'm just showing that you CAN grow in 1 gallons. The only reason I'm currently growing in 1 gallons is because I'm breeding my BKRs and the bigger pots mean less plants under my lights. 

Anyway - I'll take a pic of the trio in the 1-2-3 gallons probably tomorrow.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 4, 2017)

My room is a bit warm today. Door is open and fans on. No problem just have to make sure they are hydrated. Kinda cool pic with the plants reflection.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 5, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> My room is a bit warm today. Door is open and fans on. No problem just have to make sure they are hydrated. Kinda cool pic with the plants reflection.
> 
> View attachment 3936457


Thats about 35C. that shouldn't hurt them. 35c is just about swimming temps eh @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thats about 35C. that shouldn't hurt them. 35c is just about swimming temps eh @ruby fruit


For sure that would be fine ay ..just a bit o circultion and its perfect


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> For sure that would be fine ay ..just a bit o circultion and its perfect


A short period of these temps does not affect them one bit. ……ay. Have you ever dealt with it ay? Seen it ay? It you know what you are doing it's not a big problem at all ay.

@ruby fruit - looks like you have a follower. 

Now scoot along…ay.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 5, 2017)

I go through these heat waves every year. Trust me it's really not a problem. Not optimal but no biggie.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 6, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> I go through these heat waves every year. Trust me it's really not a problem. Not optimal but no biggie.


yep..no problem. They dont really suffer till your into the high 30's C - 40's C. About the same temps you want to have a swim in. Nice summer day's temp.

As long as your moving air its fine.


----------



## nameno (May 6, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> I go through these heat waves every year. Trust me it's really not a problem. Not optimal but no biggie.


Thanks HLG , I want to start a journal, I just dropped a seed in some water, I don't even remember how to start the journal but I will be back in touch with you I feel sure!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 6, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> A short period of these temps does not affect them one bit. ……ay. Have you ever dealt with it ay? Seen it ay? It you know what you are doing it's not a big problem at all ay.
> 
> @ruby fruit - looks like you have a follower.
> 
> Now scoot along…ay.


Ay for sure


----------



## RaeRizzle (May 7, 2017)

Special Kdog said:


> i use an odd method... 19 on 5 off. fuck even. but after reading this i'm gonna go 21 on 3 off... everybody needs a 3 hour nap daily i got 2 autos in a 4x4 tent and i'm gonna try scroggin some photos when these get done. i aint no pro i only got one customer other than me and thats my best friend i tried to give him weed but he was like hell i'll pay you to keep up the hobby... i've grown Think Different and Auto AK... currently growin a Grizzly Purple auto and a 60 day Lemon auto... (it ain't gonna be done in 60 days) LED lights, fox farm soil, bloom nutes after 30 days add little more each week and then i stop at week 8... i'm at week 8 now and this all i got... hoping they get a little more fat i'm thinkin i'll get 2-3 ozs off each plant... that will work for me


you have any pics of the grizzley


----------



## Special Kdog (May 9, 2017)

RaeRizzle said:


> you have any pics of the grizzley


 It was right at 55 grams cured i had some heat issues and i think that someone with much more grow skills and better setup can get 3-4 zips. 
The high is really well balanced... It will creep up on you tho.


----------



## Seedlin (May 12, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> I don't think I said the 1 gallons are optimal and everything else is a waste. I could go back and look but I'm too lazy. I'm just showing that you CAN grow in 1 gallons. The only reason I'm currently growing in 1 gallons is because I'm breeding my BKRs and the bigger pots mean less plants under my lights.
> 
> Anyway - I'll take a pic of the trio in the 1-2-3 gallons probably tomorrow.


HLG it was by accident on my last grow that I saw that the (3) 5qt pots I started some Pinkies in grew to nearly the same size as the ones I grew in a 4gal air pot and my home made 3gal air pots. Just to prove the point I started (6) Gorilla Glue in the big pots a (2) in the 5qt pots to confirm what suprised me and your point.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 24, 2017)

One out of seven coming down for the hang. 1 gallon BKR f4. Nothing to write home about, but I'll guarantee you I'll have volunteers here in the next few weeks.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 18, 2017)

I decided to screw around again. This is the first time I've dialed my 600hps down to 250. Two are in 2 gallon bags (BKR f5s). The other three are in 4" pots (BKR f4s). LMAO The plant on the far left is getting misted with TMist. Working on f6s.

The stretch is just stupid. Dialing back up to 600 and super gluing it there.

Time to start some more f5s to receive pollen.

I'll keep all these in their current pots and post pics of their progress here and there.


----------



## Coodah (Jul 19, 2017)

How old are those plants HLG?

Nice boat too


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 19, 2017)

Coodah said:


> How old are those plants HLG?
> 
> Nice boat too


I have plants coming and going and don't keep track of times. There are hairs poppin so I would guess 25-30 days from seed. 

I should transplant the three in the 4" pots, but I'm not going to. I just have too many jars stacking up.  Besides, I like the challenge of keeping them going in the little pots. It's a sign I have way too many seeds. Lol

Ya I use the boat swim platform for pics because it backs right up to my room.


----------



## Chaos4life (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guys im a newbie to all this and recently planted some royal queen seeds quick ones to see how they would get on but im not sure what is going on with the the plant it started to show trichomes but then it has sort of stayed in this stage im using tomatoes feed once a week as thats all I can get and I read its OK to use it plus its not showing any signs of over watering or nuts burn I am attaching pics if anyone could help it would be much appreciated


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 19, 2017)

Well I took that tall plant and decided to bend it over and attach it to the bag to bring out some lower bud sights. Well that didn't go so well. Just a little too medicated. I just delayed growth a bit but it will be fine and repair itself. Doh.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 20, 2017)

One day later. Not a huge problem. It's ALIVE. lol



It opened up all the lower flower sights. I think shortly here I'm going to stretch one of these and pull it horizontal and see what happens. All the bud sights should get equal light.


----------



## Chaos4life (Jul 20, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> One day later. Not a huge problem. It's ALIVE. lol
> 
> View attachment 3981428
> 
> ...


Good news im happy to hear that all went well for you


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 23, 2017)

It's been a bit warm over here. This happens to me every year. It is not a huge problem. Just keep em hydrated.




The two plants I really care about are just fine.





I overnuted these gals and didn't water for a few days. They are going in the compost bin.


----------



## Chaos4life (Jul 24, 2017)

Seems mine are doing OK looks like they are just taking a lot long than I thought they would.


----------



## BostonPuff (Jul 25, 2017)

I have also found the tent reaching 102 has not really hindered or effected my gals at all =D no AC in these parts


----------



## pop22 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well your mostly right except about pot size. it depends on the strain your growing. Yep, some don't need more than a 1 gallon pot. BUT a good many van take advantage of bigger pots.

What do to say to this auto, grown in a 20 gallon sip?: thats a 4'x4' space by the way......

 



GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Beautiful man. I love the simple easy style of growing. No BS just let the mofo do its thing and good auto genes are just the simplest and easy. I did move on from your GH 3 part formula tho, and made it even easier going with the Maxibloom powder only in soil. Lucas Formula recipe. I Like FFHF and use 2 gallon. You're so right it's a waste of soil to use 5 gallons for autos.
> 
> Now I'm liking on the regs too. I go straight to 12/12 but, I still love an auto.
> 
> Beautiful plants! Thanks for sharing the simple style.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 27, 2017)

pop22 said:


> Well your mostly right except about pot size. it depends on the strain your growing. Yep, some don't need more than a 1 gallon pot. BUT a good many van take advantage of bigger pots.
> 
> What do to say to this auto, grown in a 20 gallon sip?: thats a 4'x4' space by the way......
> 
> View attachment 3985558


That's impressive for one auto!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 27, 2017)

pop22 said:


> Well your mostly right except about pot size. it depends on the strain your growing. Yep, some don't need more than a 1 gallon pot. BUT a good many van take advantage of bigger pots.
> 
> What do to say to this auto, grown in a 20 gallon sip?: thats a 4'x4' space by the way......
> 
> View attachment 3985558


That's real nice. I'm just showing that new auto growers can do real well in simple pots. In a 4x4 area I can easily grow 6 to 8 different strains and hit 16-20 ozs of different bud grown in dirt. Everybody has their own reasons why they grow the way they do. I grow for quality not quantity. 

But hell ya that plant is badass. I like it what is it? Thanks for sharing for sure. (Shhh if you feel like sharing seeds pm me lol)


----------



## pop22 (Jul 28, 2017)

That is a Dutch Passion Auto Ultimate. 



HighLowGrow said:


> That's real nice. I'm just showing that new auto growers can do real well in simple pots. In a 4x4 area I can easily grow 6 to 8 different strains and hit 16-20 ozs of different bud grown in dirt. Everybody has their own reasons why they grow the way they do. I grow for quality not quantity.
> 
> But hell ya that plant is badass. I like it what is it? Thanks for sharing for sure. (Shhh if you feel like sharing seeds pm me lol)


----------



## bubbabanshee (Jul 28, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Some people really just don't get it.....


You're the fuckin guy who has an answer for anything and everything in life, aka a know-it-all. You literally came in here, bashed OP, and then dipped when he posted pictures. Go the fuck back to your McDonalds job buddy, you're a pointless instigator providing zero insight unless you count insults. Get the fuck over yourself. (Yes I realize his post is from September of last year)

OP: Great stuff, I am a new grower starting with Autos. Your buds look killer and I can only hope to harvest something similar.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 28, 2017)

bubbabanshee said:


> You're the fuckin guy who has an answer for anything and everything in life, aka a know-it-all. You literally came in here, bashed OP, and then dipped when he posted pictures. Go the fuck back to your McDonalds job buddy, you're a pointless instigator providing zero insight unless you count insults. Get the fuck over yourself. (Yes I realize his post is from September of last year)
> 
> OP: Great stuff, I am a new grower starting with Autos. Your buds look killer and I can only hope to harvest something similar.


The pictures he posted were so bad i didn't even bother to respond, auto's are terrible and growing autos at 110F is even worse. I feel sorry for you guys that think autos are smoking quality buds( if you want to talk about mcdonalds that's what autos are, some ghetto shitty weed for people that can't grow the real deal)

Here's some Purple Girl Scout Cookies , TGA Chernobyl and White Fire OG enjoy the real bud porn.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 28, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> The pictures he posted were so bad i didn't even bother to respond, auto's are terrible and growing autos at 110F is even worse. I feel sorry for you guys that think autos are smoking quality buds.
> 
> Here's some Purple Girl Scout Cookies , TGA Chernobyl and White Fire OG enjoy the real bud porn.


You sure like to troll the auto section though. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 28, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> You sure like to troll the auto section though. Hmmmmm.


Not here to troll, but when i see stupid shit like growing watered down genetics at 110F it's hard to bite my tongue. Honestly i feel like you are trolling for offering such shitty advice to new growers, it's like the blind leading the deaf on this section.


----------



## bubbabanshee (Jul 28, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> The pictures he posted were so bad i didn't even bother to respond, auto's are terrible and growing autos at 110F is even worse. I feel sorry for you guys that think autos are smoking quality buds.
> 
> Here's some Purple Girl Scout Cookies , TGA Chernobyl and White Fire OG enjoy the real bud porn.


So get the fuck out of the auto section if you don't like them, you cuck. You fight with everyone on these forums judging from your posts, so why the fuck are you even here? You aren't helpful, you aren't a pleasure to chat with, so what the fuck are you doing here? 

Like I said, get the fuck over yourself King Grower. You ain't shit.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 28, 2017)

Organic , Solventless White Fire OG Dab Art.


----------



## bubbabanshee (Jul 28, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3985903
> 
> Organic , Solventless White Fire OG Dab Art.


And what does this have to do with autos? Or growing?

All you are is a troll. You NEVER post ANYTHING helpful. The only things you post are insults and telling everyone else what products to use and how to grow. I think I hear your manager asking where the fries are at.

EDIT: and cut your fuckin fingernails you dirty bastard


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Doob the old school way. BKR f4 - shitty ghetto weed. LOL This ghetto crap gets me ripped and I sleep really well.


----------



## Amynamous (Jul 29, 2017)

To YODAWEED- [QUOTE The pictures he posted were so bad i didn't even bother to respond, auto's are terrible and growing autos at 110F is even worse. I feel sorry for you guys that think autos are smoking quality buds( if you want to talk about mcdonalds that's what autos are, some ghetto shitty weed for people that can't grow the real deal)

I used to be a Medical pt in Cali, and purchased meds at a dozen different dispensaries. My autos are better than ANYTHING I purchased in those dispensaries.
In other words, you are FOS, and blatantly ignorant about autos.

PS. My avatar is a strain I developed. It is an auto that I call WINDOWSILL. I grow it on a windowsill, with no special lights, and I grow in very small containers; large McD cups, or dollar planters that I get from Walmart. I also used the same nutes that I use in my outdoor garden. 
I do not grow monster plants, nor do I want to. But the quality is exceptional.


----------



## Profound Bastard (Jul 29, 2017)

You know, I ignored autos for many years, got some free dinafem genetics in a seed order, threw them outside and holy shit. Autos are potent, high yielding, and stable, at least from the right breeders. People underestimate how quickly humans can shape plants over a few quick generations.

They might even be the highest yielding over time, and most efficient for lighting. 8-10 week grow times, and 20-24 hours of light means you can get the same DLI with half the fixture watts, and still bang out 3-4 oz plants in that time.

But hey, stay stuck in the past with HPS and photoperiod strains, and I'll enjoy growing 4-5 strains from seed at a time at home because it's awesome. I'm really glad some breeders explored autoflowers instead of thinking they had it all figured out. The autos I've tried from dinafem and mephisto are as good as anything out there.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 29, 2017)

Auto cheese nl at 3 weeks, happy frog soil and distilled water phed, viperspectra par600 12band.


----------



## Squatch69 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yodaweedst: 13688974 said:


> The pictures he posted were so bad i didn't even bother to respond, auto's are terrible and growing autos at 110F is even worse. I feel sorry for you guys that think autos are smoking quality buds( if you want to talk about mcdonalds that's what autos are, some ghetto shitty weed for people that c
> I have seen some Mep
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jul 29, 2017)

Just having a lil fun with some BKR f4. Blasted a few ozs today. @Yodaweed Yep it's autoflower oil and will knock you on your ass. You should give a few strains a try. Honestly, they are right up there with the photos.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Jul 30, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3985903
> 
> Organic , Solventless White Fire OG Dab Art.


You can tell it's solventless by all the chunks of shit in the oil lol..try pre-pressing or using bags, your nail will thank you


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Just found your info and thank you for these facts that make sense!


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just to clarify things. I grow between 6 and 18 autos in my 6x6x6 room. No A/C or heat.
> 
> Here is the room:
> 
> ...


wow, I love how you grow!! wish I could have found this thread sooner. newbie here just joined.thank you


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Awesome, just totally awesome.. thank you so much


----------



## iChron1c (Aug 4, 2017)

Should I wipe these girls and call it a loss or keep moving forward? Broad/russet mite damage. Successfully killed the mites and eggs but the plants leaves are getting worse. First time with autos and will probably be the last. They cant handle stress for shit.


----------



## gg2 (Aug 4, 2017)

Profound Bastard said:


> You know, I ignored autos for many years, got some free dinafem genetics in a seed order, threw them outside and holy shit. Autos are potent, high yielding, and stable, at least from the right breeders. People underestimate how quickly humans can shape plants over a few quick generations.
> 
> They might even be the highest yielding over time, and most efficient for lighting. 8-10 week grow times, and 20-24 hours of light means you can get the same DLI with half the fixture watts, and still bang out 3-4 oz plants in that time.
> 
> But hey, stay stuck in the past with HPS and photoperiod strains, and I'll enjoy growing 4-5 strains from seed at a time at home because it's awesome. I'm really glad some breeders explored autoflowers instead of thinking they had it all figured out. The autos I've tried from dinafem and mephisto are as good as anything out there.


____________________________-
anyone that still thinks autos are a piece of crap , do not understand them at all. They have very high THC in many strains and a lot easier to grow and less stress also. I am a newbie as far as growing but not to autos. You just need to stop trying to grow them like you do other strains and they are a very forgiving plant to grow. I want nothing else but autos..There just the bomb


----------



## gg2 (Aug 4, 2017)

iChron1c said:


> Should I wipe these girls and call it a loss or keep moving forward? Broad/russet mite damage. Successfully killed the mites and eggs but the plants leaves are getting worse. First time with autos and will probably be the last. They cant handle stress for shit. View attachment 3989900 View attachment 3989900


Oh please don't wipe them out.. They will get back as they should be jus give them a little more time. These actually look good beyond the fact of maybe stressing a little, but you got some good grow coming up on it..


----------



## gg2 (Aug 4, 2017)

Autos are as good as any other strain and you get a awesome high.. They are defiantly a getto freaking plant at all. Guess everyone has their own opinion, but autos are the bomb of strains to grow.. for real.. Good luck with your grow which ever you prefer squatch69


----------



## OZAK47 (Aug 4, 2017)

Auto cheese nl 3.5 weeks,showing pre-flower, 2 drops of sensy bloom a/b advanced nutrients ph perfect.


----------



## gg2 (Aug 4, 2017)

OZAK47 said:


> Auto cheese nl at 3 weeks, happy frog soil and distilled water phed, viperspectra par600 12band. View attachment 3986741 View attachment 3986742 View attachment 3986743


your plants are just gorgeous


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Aug 4, 2017)

what'cha thinkin' 'bout?
Oh you know fan stuff


----------



## OZAK47 (Aug 4, 2017)

gg2 said:


> your plants are just gorgeous


This plants are growing fast and tall, lst once but not enough, scrog this girls this week


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 5, 2017)

I used to grow autos exclusively for years. Had a lot of perfect grows that yielded a lot of dense, smelly buds with high trichome coverage, BUT I've had waaaaay better results with other strains. Not even Mephisto's gear can touch the best photo stuff. Autos just aren't any easier or better IME. IF you mess up something with an auto, it won't recover. Also I develop tolerances to autos quicker. There's just no reason to go auto if you have a timer.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Aug 5, 2017)

With respect to your opinion, there are reasons to grow auto. I do it because it's much simpler to keep a constant temp/rh with the longer light cycle, where I live for 12/12 I needed a heater and dehu just to get close to where I am with just a hps on 24/7.
Besides that, since I only need a few ozs a month, it makes more sense for me than trying to maintain 3 cycles of photos and doing all the work a commercial grower would do.
My autos give me 20-25% return on rosin presses, and have amazing terp profiles. I know there are photos out there that are better than my autos, but I also know they are not as well suited for my grow situation. I'm sure there are faster cars than mine, but a Veyron would be a PITA on the 405 in rush hour....


----------



## Stipulus (Aug 6, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Here is the reason I do Autos:
> 
> 1. Sometimes I have to shut the power off to the room for 1-2-3 days. Not a problem at all for autos. Photo 12/12 would be hosed.
> 2. I can have plants at different stages with autos - it doesn't matter - plants in plants out - 24/0
> ...


Also with Autos you don't have to worry about light leaks...and they don't take up bugger all room..I am growing to big photo plants and 5 autos and I tell you autos are ready in fuck all time...the normal plants are shit, but thats because they are fucking pineapple chunks which are fucking shit. Don't buy a thing from barneys


----------



## OZAK47 (Aug 6, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> I used to grow autos exclusively for years. Had a lot of perfect grows that yielded a lot of dense, smelly buds with high trichome coverage, BUT I've had waaaaay better results with other strains. Not even Mephisto's gear can touch the best photo stuff. Autos just aren't any easier or better IME. IF you mess up something with an auto, it won't recover. Also I develop tolerances to autos quicker. There's just no reason to go auto if you have a timer.


 Autos grow fast and tall, I'm running out of space in my tent, FUCK, dont know what to do, top of plants are too close to led showing some light burn or stress.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 6, 2017)

OZAK47 said:


> Autos grow fast and tall, I'm running out of space in my tent, FUCK, dont know what to do, top of plants are too close to led showing some light burn or stress.


LST is your friend.


----------



## OZAK47 (Aug 6, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> LST is your friend.


I have too set up my scrog and put this girls in place,


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 7, 2017)

OZAK47 said:


> Autos grow fast and tall, I'm running out of space in my tent, FUCK, dont know what to do, top of plants are too close to led showing some light burn or stress. View attachment 3991228


You need a better light source to avoid stretching and spindly growth.


----------



## Profound Bastard (Aug 7, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> There's just no reason to go auto if you have a timer.


Again, one good reason is DLI. Photos can't take a 20-24 hour day, which means lights running at half the wattage to get the same amount of photons down on the canopy.

Autos can be grown with like 60W of LED a plant and still hit 3-4oz per in 60-80 days. That's completely nuts. With a photo strain that's like 4+ months of growing without a perpetual setup. By the times clones root, grow, and flip that same 3-4 oz plant needs another month or two, and a bigger, hotter, more expensive light to do it.

Another (huge!) advantage is outdoors, where I am currently growing a couple plants on my back porch. I can do that year round where I live. It's not always the maximum amount of light or the biggest yield but again, done in 8-10 weeks, at least an oz or two per plant, and nothing but the cost of the seeds. And you can make those yourself really easily.

I think autos are the future for home growers. It's just too much fun popping a few different strains, using relatively small lights, or a back porch, and 70 days later hanging stuff up to dry.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 7, 2017)

I have an Auto NYCD in my micro box, under 78w of LED, it's going to yield maybe 20 grams and looks like schwaggy shit. It's fluffy as hell and smells like flat, skunky, ruderalis cross. I mean it's not Mephisto or anything, just a freebie from my previous seed order, but still it was 3 months wasted. I used to get 60 grams from less space with random photo seeds. Could be my fault, but my previous cookie crosses were the best looking, smelling and hardest hitting weed I've grown.

Might need to experiment more with the current setup.


----------



## OZAK47 (Aug 7, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> You need a better light source to avoid stretching and spindly growth.


Not really,


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> Also with Autos you don't have to worry about light leaks...and they don't take up bugger all room..I am growing to big photo plants and 5 autos and I tell you autos are ready in fuck all time...the normal plants are shit, but thats because they are fucking pineapple chunks which are fucking shit. Don't buy a thing from barneys


A lot of ppl say they are shit but keep buying them
My chunk was really good yield and quality outdoors


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 30, 2017)

It's been friggin hot over her in N Cal. This was a few days ago. 



It didn't affect much. But I do need to clean the floor. lol


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 5, 2017)

These plants have been in temps from 90-113 for the past couple weeks. Always have a lime green poking it's head out at random in there lol. At least they are all fems. The temps didn't do much to growth. This is 6 days from the above pic. My BKRs can handle the heat well.


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 7, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> These plants have been in temps from 90-113 for the past couple weeks. Always have a lime green poking it's head out at random in there lol. At least they are all fems. The temps didn't do much to growth. This is 6 days from the above pic. My BKRs can handle the heat well.
> 
> View attachment 4005667View attachment 4005668


lol the elusive yellow pheno  danky dank


----------



## tekdc911 (Sep 7, 2017)

OZAK47 said:


> Not really,


it does help ... but so does tying them down early


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 7, 2017)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I've used that method too early on. I don't anymore. I don't think it's necessary but perhaps, there is a reason so many others do it. I don't know but, I think it adds a couple of days to germination. See above.


Ive almost always gone with the paper towel method and it works great. So does giving them a soak and dropping them in some sexy moist soil. I've done those rubbery feeling root plugs as well and while I like them the method is a little high maintenance for me.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Sep 9, 2017)

dude by the looks of your photo I thought your autos were growing out of a root riot cube. I grow huge autos, jock, bubble, blueberry, 2x 600 hps at the end of last harvest with only 4 plants bro. I just let them get bigger and bigger. WE KNOW...Its all about the tap root and your picture threw me off. Good to be back, starting blue and bublle tonight.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Sep 9, 2017)

I was wondering if the root plugs would make the tap root "different" and effect the vert growth??? with that being said, I always plant in a big bucket with a solo cup bottom removed inserted into the media, coco, perlite, etc.. 3 gal with coco, red solo cup, I got the idea from a auto guro, I saw his you tube girls and they are awesome. that plastic forces a MIGHTY tap root ..I am for real. it funnels the h20 etc. try it.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 9, 2017)

Has anyone tried Dutch Passions Seeds autos? In particular I'm wondering about their Auto-Mazar. It's supposed to be really high yielding. I gotta gets me some o' dat.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm running really hot right now. I have the 600 running 24/0 or 20/4 these days. 1 gallon grow bags. Dirt. They are doing fine. I'm not doing anything but showing you CAN grow in hot temps and jacked humidity and do really well. If you are growing for profit don't follow me. LOL


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 12, 2017)

Stipulus said:


> Also with Autos you don't have to worry about light leaks...and they don't take up bugger all room..I am growing to big photo plants and 5 autos and I tell you autos are ready in fuck all time...the normal plants are shit, but thats because they are fucking pineapple chunks which are fucking shit. Don't buy a thing from barneys


Never from Barney's is a rule for me. . . it's unfortunate cuz i really wanted to try their ayahuasca, LSD, and peyote cookies.


----------



## OZAK47 (Sep 12, 2017)

Profound Bastard said:


> Again, one good reason is DLI. Photos can't take a 20-24 hour day, which means lights running at half the wattage to get the same amount of photons down on the canopy.
> 
> Autos can be grown with like 60W of LED a plant and still hit 3-4oz per in 60-80 days. That's completely nuts. With a photo strain that's like 4+ months of growing without a perpetual setup. By the times clones root, grow, and flip that same 3-4 oz plant needs another month or two, and a bigger, hotter, more expensive light to do it.
> 
> ...


Auto cheese nl week 7


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 14, 2017)

15 + days over 100 degrees in the room. My BKRs this morning. Happy as can be.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 14, 2017)

What up HighLowGrow? Man I gotta say I've just realized I follow your stuff more than any other single person. That's mainly because I'm "BRAND SPANKING NEW" to auto flowers. I really Really REALLY wanna learn to do em right.

I got some Auto-Mazar coming from Dutch Passion and I really feel the need to get it right the very first time brother. Speaking of which I have a few questions for you and any other Auto grower out there. 
1. What light cycle do you use?
I was reading a post about someone who was testing 24/0 vs 20/4 and they had decided on the 20/4 because he found that 24/0 stressed the plants out a bit and they would throw Banana's every now and then. He says he never had that issue on the 20/4 regimen. Then on one cycle he found that he screwed up his timer and had accidentally done 21/3 and has been doing it like that ever since because he said it was "the best of both worlds"

2. What intensity light do you use?
I remember you saying you use iPower bulbs 2 for $28 deal (or something close) on amazon but I don't remember the wattage.

3. How many square feet do you cover per wattage? 
Either let me know the actual watt/ft^2 or total wattage over total ft^2.

4. Have you ever given a shot to creating your own femmie seeds? If so how did it go?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 14, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> What up HighLowGrow? Man I gotta say I've just realized I follow your stuff more than any other single person. That's mainly because I'm "BRAND SPANKING NEW" to auto flowers. I really Really REALLY wanna learn to do em right.
> 
> I got some Auto-Mazar coming from Dutch Passion and I really feel the need to get it right the very first time brother. Speaking of which I have a few questions for you and any other Auto grower out there.
> 1. What light cycle do you use? Most of the year I do 24/0. When it's hot as shit I'll do 20/4
> ...


  Go dig up my "BKR Project" thread. I've made lots of fem seeds over the years. In fact, that's all I make. I don't mess with regs very often. When I germ seeds and the tail pops, I know that seed will produce bud.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 14, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Go dig up my "BKR Project" thread. I've made lots of fem seeds over the years. In fact, that's all I make. I don't mess with regs very often. When I germ seeds and the tail pops, I know that seed will produce bud.


AWESOME BROTHER, Can you tell me about your process for making them femmies?


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 16, 2017)

pop22 said:


> That is a Dutch Passion Auto Ultimate.


I've really wanted to try out that Auto Ultimate from DP pretty bad... I got some Auto Mazar coming in a couple of days... I have exactly 6 strains on hand that I've yet to germ, but I really want to try the Auto Mazar first.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 16, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Go dig up my "BKR Project" thread. I've made lots of fem seeds over the years. In fact, that's all I make. I don't mess with regs very often. When I germ seeds and the tail pops, I know that seed will produce bud.


Hey HighLowGrow... I read your entire BKR Project... Good work brother. . . I do want to ask you though, do you have better results with the T-mist or the CS? That portion of the thread was a little ambiguous. Thanks for the info in advance bro.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 16, 2017)

OZAK47 said:


> Auto cheese nl week 7
> View attachment 4009041 View attachment 4009044


I really like that grow room you built. It reminds me of my old grow in Los Angeles about 7 years ago with the visqueen plastic walls...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 18, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Hey HighLowGrow... I read your entire BKR Project... Good work brother. . . I do want to ask you though, do you have better results with the T-mist or the CS? That portion of the thread was a little ambiguous. Thanks for the info in advance bro.


I've been using TMist 99% when I breed. I would think CS would do just as well. In fact, I believe they are the same thing.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 18, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> I really like that grow room you built. It reminds me of my old grow in Los Angeles about 7 years ago with the visqueen plastic walls...



Ya I have a 400 and 600 hanging in there. I don't sell so the room size works really well for me.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 18, 2017)

Here are those 4 BKRs that went though that nasty heat wave. They are perfectly fine. NOW if these were in later flower the buds would be slightly fluffy. Still in the 1 gallons under the 600hps 24/0. I started feeding last week or so.

Later gators.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 18, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Here are those 4 BKRs that went though that nasty heat wave. They are perfectly fine. NOW if these were in later flower the buds would be slightly fluffy. Still in the 1 gallons under the 600hps 24/0. I started feeding last week or so.
> 
> Later gators.
> 
> View attachment 4012767


Have you noticed that plants are more likely to Hermie if under a 24/0 regimen than if on a 21/3 or 20/4?

I was reading another guys posts and he does autos too. He says he's learned this is indeed the case. He ultimately decided on a 21/3 during which he kills the lights at the hottest part of the day.

Again only curious, I know autos are your wheelhouse and really wanna get these Mazar done right.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 19, 2017)

21/3 20/4 24/0 I have noticed no difference in growth or hermies. In fact sometimes I need to shut my room down for 24 hours with no issues.

Autos only live so long. I would recommend 20/4. This is what the majority of people run with autos. I am not in with the majority. I run 24/0.

I did run my lights between 19/5 and 20/4 for a few weeks when the temps were up in the 100 - 108 range. Now I'm back to 24/0.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> 21/3 20/4 24/0 I have noticed no difference in growth or hermies. In fact sometimes I need to shut my room down for 24 hours with no issues.
> 
> Autos only live so long. I would recommend 20/4. This is what the majority of people run with autos. I am not in with the majority. I run 24/0.
> 
> I did run my lights between 19/5 and 20/4 for a few weeks when the temps were up in the 100 - 108 range. Now I'm back to 24/0.


I gotta ask then, why do you do 24/0 if you haven't noticed a difference in growth?

Also I noticed you said that you recommend 20/4 and still you do 24/0... There has to be a good reason right?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> I gotta ask then, why do you do 24/0 if you haven't noticed a difference in growth?
> 
> Also I noticed you said that you recommend 20/4 and still you do 24/0... There has to be a good reason right?


I'd like to know as well 
I run my T5 24/0 but that's a different light I spose


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Has anyone tried Dutch Passions Seeds autos? In particular I'm wondering about their Auto-Mazar. It's supposed to be really high yielding. I gotta gets me some o' dat.


The star ryders from dutch passion seem to have an awesome structure with good side branching id post a pic but it's not my thread


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 20, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> The star ryders from dutch passion seem to have an awesome structure with good side branching id post a pic but it's not my thread


That doesn't matter lol post that dank bro. I gots ta see dem


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> That doesn't matter lol post that dank bro. I gots ta see dem


It's only really my first effort indoor (T5)
Only 2 bloom feeds hand watered soil grown
For u pros in different medium and lights u would kill it
The one on the right is the same strain so u get the idea with side branching but it had a lockout of some sort so she's a wee bit golden shower colour


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 20, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> It's only really my first effort indoor (T5)
> Only 2 bloom feeds hand watered soil grown
> For u pros in different medium and lights u would kill it
> The one on the right is the same strain so u get the idea with side branching but it had a lockout of some sort so she's a wee bit golden shower colour View attachment 4013642 View attachment 4013643


She's real pretty bro. Kinda short for my taste but definitely beautiful.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Sep 20, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> I gotta ask then, why do you do 24/0 if you haven't noticed a difference in growth?
> 
> Also I noticed you said that you recommend 20/4 and still you do 24/0... There has to be a good reason right?


The reason is I'm lazy so I just keep the light on. I have a fat extension cord feeding my room out in the shop. When I have to "unplug" the room, the timer gets off. I really should set up my timer and save a lil $. I've been running 24/0 for most of the last 7 years.


----------



## OZAK47 (Sep 21, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> I really like that grow room you built. It reminds me of my old grow in Los Angeles about 7 years ago with the visqueen plastic walls...


 

 
Auto cheese nl week 8, ready for harvest


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey guys I've been trying to come up with a method to create a "new" soiless mix. I'm thinking 5 gallon smart pots with an inch of hydroton at the bottom. Then making the mix with a 6 inch Rockwool cube in the middle and as the roots expand they would reach into a mix of 70% coco coir 20% perlite and 10% hydroton. Any thoughts? I was reading that the Dutch method is a mix of coco coir and hydroton but since so many people seem to rave about the coco perlite mix I figured I'd combine them. The Rockwool cube was an idea of mine because I used to do hydro ebb and flow tables and I love the control they offer. The roots wouldn't really make it to the mix until a bit before flower. I have no idea how this will work out but I think I'm going to try it with some auto Mazar from Dutch Passion. Anybody feel free to weigh in with thoughts, advice, and past experiences.


----------



## Creature1969 (Sep 23, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Hey guys I've been trying to come up with a method to create a "new" soiless mix. I'm thinking 5 gallon smart pots with an inch of hydroton at the bottom. Then making the mix with a 6 inch Rockwool cube in the middle and as the roots expand they would reach into a mix of 70% coco coir 20% perlite and 10% hydroton. Any thoughts? I was reading that the Dutch method is a mix of coco coir and hydroton but since so many people seem to rave about the coco perlite mix I figured I'd combine them. The Rockwool cube was an idea of mine because I used to do hydro ebb and flow tables and I love the control they offer. The roots wouldn't really make it to the mix until a bit before flower. I have no idea how this will work out but I think I'm going to try it with some auto Mazar from Dutch Passion. Anybody feel free to weigh in with thoughts, advice, and past experiences.


Why all that? Too many mediums in one pot. Want simple with explosive growth?
Straight coco on top of 3" of hydroton or extra large chunky perlite, with an inverted netpot housing an airstone. Hempy style with a single drain 2" up one side. Feed a little weaker than normal but as often as possible or at least daily past week 2.
Caution: This _may _cause you to search out smaller buckets to grow in to limit plant size.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2017)

I started a few BKR f4s. Nice variety in there. Got a couple greens, a lime green, and a tall mofo. At least they are all fems. 

 

Couple bud shots.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2017)

This is that tall mofo. Last night I decided to chop the main bud so everything else would get max light. 

 
 

Lot of bud sights on this bugger.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2017)

Shit - put the above in the wrong thread. Sorry bout that.  Anyway this is the same plant.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> This is that tall mofo. Last night I decided to chop the main bud so everything else would get max light.
> 
> View attachment 4019954
> View attachment 4019956
> ...


Couple of Questions : 
Why chop main cola ? - didn't final stretching happen ?
Why not let that bulk out and LST the sides ?

I would think that the plant might stunt / shock at such a chop. 
What's done is done just asking ... Great thread


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2017)

MI've got four growing now and this bugger is keeping the light too high so I chopped the top to keep things even. Actually I have a total of 8 under the 600. 4 plants and 4 little ones. 

I'll keep this plant undated here to see how it ends up. 

The truth is I have a lot O seeds and like to to do my own screwing around with the plants. 

I could have bent that thing over and do some LST. Just decided to chop it off.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> MI've got four growing now and this bugger is keeping the light too high so I chopped the top to keep things even. Actually I have a total of 8 under the 600. 4 plants and 4 little ones.
> 
> I'll keep this plant undated here to see how it ends up.
> 
> ...


I said a prayer over that cola .... " rest in peace young one " 

You plant murderer .... Lol


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> I said a prayer over that cola .... " rest in peace young one "
> 
> You plant murderer .... Lol


I usually just let the plant do what it does on its own. I had to chop the top to be fair to the others. I'll gain a bigger overall harvest doing this.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Man you guys grow the most inefficient way possible , your power bill must be cray just to get a few ounces of B quality. 110F degrees in your grow room? Ouch...


I agree.this is the biggest misconception on autos is to keep it 24 hours.All there doing is getting airy ass buds that no one wants to look at.Fukin nanners and shit popping off everywhere.Once they hit the 6th week its good to bring them back to 18/6 and than to 14 to get fatter buds with trichs.24 hour light is burning all the trichs off.Ive noticed autos that get less light dont look all stressed out and burnt up and still produce the same weight.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2017)

24 hours of light doesn't do shit to the trics. I'm ripped of my ass right now. 

I must confess. I know this is kinda nasty, but I have a few plants I abandoned in the corner of my room about 6 months ago. They are dry as fuck and tan color. Really dry and crunchy from the lighting of the 600 hitting them for 180 days. I ran out of bud so decided to roll a couple doobs. 

I've been doing this for a few weeks now and I sleep really well. 

Put your book down and learn from your own experiences.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> 24 hours of light doesn't do shit to the trics. I'm ripped of my ass right now.
> 
> I must confess. I know this is kinda nasty, but I have a few plants I abandoned in the corner of my room about 6 months ago. They are dry as fuck and tan color. Really dry and crunchy from the lighting of the 600 hitting them for 180 days. I ran out of bud so decided to roll a couple doobs.
> 
> ...


dude dont go there.I will straight up embarrass you on everything you got.Just leave it be,


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2017)

Get the fuck off my thread jackfuck. You're not invited.


----------



## Justaquickquestionforyou (Oct 2, 2017)

never thought people who smoke/grow could be this unrelaxed/shitty


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 2, 2017)

Don't come on my thread and say "I'll straight up embarrass you and everything you got". 

What kind of dumb fuck randomly comes on a thread and says that?

I don't deal with stupid very well.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Don't come on my thread and say "I'll straight up embarrass you and everything you got".
> 
> What kind of dumb fuck randomly comes on a thread and says that?
> 
> I don't deal with stupid very well.


The kind of person you wanna talk smack to.your plants are straight up garbage and your trying to tell someone to put the book down.i mean really I've seen 3 grow noobs put out better looking plants than your overwatered over fed crispy plants.you ain't fooling no one.some people telling you 24 hour light on a flowering plant is stupid and you start getting asshurt.if you had plants to back it up I might agree but nothing you have in this entire thread looks remotely decent.thats just straight up .


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 2, 2017)

Then why do you keep reading through my thread? Apparently this thread is not for you. 

Not ass hurt at all. And I'm not claiming huge yields. Just showing noobs this is not rocket science. That's all. 

Happy growing brutha.


----------



## Creature1969 (Oct 2, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I agree.this is the biggest misconception on autos is to keep it 24 hours.All there doing is getting airy ass buds that no one wants to look at.Fukin nanners and shit popping off everywhere.Once they hit the 6th week its good to bring them back to 18/6 and than to 14 to get fatter buds with trichs.24 hour light is burning all the trichs off.Ive noticed autos that get less light dont look all stressed out and burnt up and still produce the same weight.


That dude you agree with _is_ going to end up in your thread shitting on you for growing auto's. The whole "why eat a cheeseburger when you can have steak" argument. Like what you're doing in this thread. It's almost like me saying he's stupid for growing in soil when he could get bigger, fatter plants with more bud in coco or hydro. _Almost_, because there's at least some fact to my claim. 

Not everyone grows and participates here for praise and adoration and I'm pretty certain there are no set rules for growing weeds. 

A lot of people out there think it's too hard/complicated to grow weed. Also a lot who think auto's are even harder or not worth growing. 

THIS is the exact thread that made me order auto seeds the day my photo seeds arrived in the mail. This thread is why I'm on my 4th grow and still haven't popped the photo beans. This thread is what disproved the "auto's are shit" posts I had seen everywhere I looked. 

Anywho.. Nice username and pic. 

Sorry for the rant. Just finished burning and my mind's in overdrive. Puff, puff, pass


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2017)

Creature1969 said:


> That dude you agree with _is_ going to end up in your thread shitting on you for growing auto's. The whole "why eat a cheeseburger when you can have steak" argument. Like what you're doing in this thread. It's almost like me saying he's stupid for growing in soil when he could get bigger, fatter plants with more bud in coco or hydro. _Almost_, because there's at least some fact to my claim.
> 
> Not everyone grows and participates here for praise and adoration and I'm pretty certain there are no set rules for growing weeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah i.dont worry about that guy.i can agree and disagree to all kinds of fukkery no sweat off my balls.i personally just hate to see new growers develop bad habits and any experienced growers will never agree 110 degrees in a grow room is far from optimum even running co2.i just see a lot of bad info and to each there own.some guys get stuck in there ways and never really take any more advice and just exaggerate there yields and quality.no different than shitty tattoo artist.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 2, 2017)

Creature1969 said:


> That dude you agree with _is_ going to end up in your thread shitting on you for growing auto's. The whole "why eat a cheeseburger when you can have steak" argument. Like what you're doing in this thread. It's almost like me saying he's stupid for growing in soil when he could get bigger, fatter plants with more bud in coco or hydro. _Almost_, because there's at least some fact to my claim.
> 
> Not everyone grows and participates here for praise and adoration and I'm pretty certain there are no set rules for growing weeds.
> 
> ...


Bro I feel the exact same way. I never wanted an auto on my block let alone in my room. After reading this ENTIRE thread I had to grab some auto's too. Doing only auto this run... Just like you did right after receiving some Glueberry OG, Lemon OG, and Afghan Kush photo's, I locked em up and ordered some Auto Mazar and Auto Hindu K... AND THIS THREAD IS THE REASON WHY>>>


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2017)

I have my autos on 24 hrs light ..might not be the best way to do it but they are rock hard and in soil hand watered....
Oh and I think my trichs are all still there well I would hope so ....
I'm just a noob but 24 hrs light seems to be working ?
@Heisengrow should I just piss on this and do it all your way ?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I have my autos on 24 hrs light ..might not be the best way to do it but they are rock hard and in soil hand watered....
> Oh and I think my trichs are all still there well I would hope so ....
> I'm just a noob but 24 hrs light seems to be working ?
> @Heisengrow should I just piss on this and do it all your way ?
> View attachment 4022248


24 hours of light on a plant is worthless.they have to have down time to close there stomatas to get a break from gas exchange.to much heat can also cause the stomas to close and the plant will cease to exchange gas.grow however you want and listen to whoever you want but that bud is pretty weak IMO.
But trich production is not all about environment genetics also play a role but giving your plants 24 hours of light during flower is wasting your electricity when you will.get the same results with 18.Growers grow some of the dankest stickiest bud with 12 hours of light all 8 weeks of flowering.When your plant is in flower mode it can handle 12 hours of dark.It is not going to slow it down or make it smaller.Thats a common misconception.autos and photos still take 8 weeks to flower PERIOD the end.The only difference is autos will beging to flower under 18 hours of light.The extra light allows them to stack bud sites and veg out further than photos during that short 3 week transistion but after the stretch is over and they are building calyxs 14 hours of light is plenty.Still not convinced?
explain why allthe plants and buds on the edge of your lights have healthier trichs and the buds underneath the tops are smaller but always have more trichs.Because all that extra heat and light is fucking up your plants.

Auto bud under 16 hours of light and still 2 weeks left.This is a feminized strain i made crossing 2 other autos.


----------



## Justaquickquestionforyou (Oct 6, 2017)

why do seedbanks like mephisto genetics run their auto 24/7 below light?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 6, 2017)

Justaquickquestionforyou said:


> why do seedbanks like mephisto genetics run their auto 24/7 below light?


So if your a seedbank that's make you an expert on growing cannibas?pretty poor comparison since I've gotten shit from several seedbank.
It's just my opinion.24 hours of light on autos is not worth the extra wattage and I get far better product with dark cycles.plants look healthier and trich up better for me. 
In theory by adding 24 hours of light should make them.finish faster than 18 but it don't and the extra weight u gain is so negligible it don't matter.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 6, 2017)

759 growers vs 156 that gives the nod to less than 24.i found this interesting.also breeders of autos will say 24/0 because there plants may finish sooner.there selling short flowering weeks that entice impatient noobs to buy there genetics and not selling medicine.if I was a breeder of autos I would want quick yields to sell seeds.no better way than to run 24/0.watt for watt I think 18 and 20 hour plants look and smell better.ive done it all 3 ways


----------



## Justaquickquestionforyou (Oct 6, 2017)

well, i run my plants on 20/4...even this amount of light needs a real good environment for the plant to use the light effectively

i was just asking because i think there is definetely a positive effect on running the light 24/0 in a perfect environment + good genetics and not looking for the
electricity bill
lol

you said you run autos at 12/12 after 1/2 weeks after flower without any difference in yield? would be nice because i saw foxtailing when running autos at 20/4 but maybe that was my fault


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 6, 2017)

Justaquickquestionforyou said:


> well, i run my plants on 20/4...even this amount of light needs a real good environment for the plant to use the light effectively
> 
> i was just asking because i think there is definetely a positive effect on running the light 24/0 in a perfect environment + good genetics and not looking for the
> electricity bill
> ...


I run 24/0 till they crown than 20/ for a week or 2 than 18/6.only the last week or so I run 14 hours of light.12 if I have other photos going and don't feel like closing the doors.i get better looking buds and colors as well as smell.i think it has more to do with the lower temps in dark cycle than anything that really brings out the plants potential.i don't think the light itself is a factor.plants don't need rest but the qualities we look for is different than a plants survival.were looking for high trichome profiles and flavor.i think a cooler 4 hour to 6 hour cycle brings that out in a plant.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 6, 2017)

24/0. My BKR cross.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 6, 2017)

My dick is slightly bigger than yours. Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 6, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> My dick is slightly bigger than yours. Lol


That bud is trimmed.not a real fair comparison.but nice either way.i wish I had taken a pic of mine trimmed it was pure crystal with fat calyxs


----------



## Kerovan (Oct 6, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> 24/0. My BKR cross.
> 
> View attachment 4022437


That's beautiful!


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 6, 2017)

Justaquickquestionforyou said:


> well, i run my plants on 20/4...even this amount of light needs a real good environment for the plant to use the light effectively
> 
> i was just asking because i think there is definitely a positive effect on running the light 24/0 in a perfect environment + good genetics and not looking for the
> electricity bill
> ...


I've done a shit ton of research myself bro and I agree with your 20/4 schedule. Most of the auto breeders (seed companies) themselves tell you flat out that you CAN do 24/0 but they recommend that you do 20/4... where this 18/6 for auto's is coming from IDK??? maybe just stuck on photo veg lighting? either way I've read a shit ton about this and it seems that 20/4 is the best way to go. That doesn't mean I think anyone should blindly accept what I've said here. In fact I hope nobody does, I hope they take the time to experiment on their own.

Whether people wanna grow on 24/0, 0/24 or anything in between it changes nothing about the next guys set up. Furthermore when I take a look back at those who changed the world like Tesla, Faraday, Newton, DaVinci, or more relevant to this topic is Jagadish Chandra Bose. They never took anyone's word for fact, they tested, failed, and triumphed in their own time. Personally I find it far more respectable to experiment in such a fashion even if they use base knowledge as a starting point. Clearly that's just my two cents, but nevertheless I had to say it.

Happy growing.


----------



## Kerovan (Oct 6, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> I've done a shit ton of research myself bro and I agree with your 20/4 schedule. Most of the auto breeders (seed companies) themselves tell you flat out that you CAN do 24/0 but they recommend that you do 20/4... where this 18/6 for auto's is coming from IDK??? maybe just stuck on photo veg lighting? either way I've read a shit ton about this and it seems that 20/4 is the best way to go. That doesn't mean I think anyone should blindly accept what I've said here. In fact I hope nobody does, I hope they take the time to experiment on their own.
> 
> Whether people wanna grow on 24/0, 0/24 or anything in between it changes nothing about the next guys set up. Furthermore when I take a look back at those who changed the world like Tesla, Faraday, Newton, DaVinci, or more relevant to this topic is Jagadish Chandra Bose. They never took anyone's word for fact, they tested, failed, and triumphed in their own time. Personally I find it far more respectable to experiment in such a fashion even if they use base knowledge as a starting point. Clearly that's just my two cents, but nevertheless I had to say it.
> 
> Happy growing.


the 18/6 is coming from photoperiod experience, this is true. But it's also a reasonable amount of light with a reasonable amount of darkness for the plants to respirate and a reasonable reduction in electrical usage over 24/0.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 6, 2017)

Kerovan said:


> the 18/6 is coming from photoperiod experience, this is true. But it's also a reasonable amount of light with a reasonable amount of darkness for the plants to respirate and a reasonable reduction in electrical usage over 24/0.


Some people dont get it.considering all things are right the extra weight you get off the extra 4 hours is so negligible that its not worth the extra electricity.Now if your plants are all fucked up and over fed over watered and other issues than i could see a reason for extra lights to squeeze in those extra grams but for a seasoned grower that can pull over a gram a watt that extra heat and light is not worth it.This is just my opinion.People can grow on 24/0 all they want.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> 24 hours of light on a plant is worthless.they have to have down time to close there stomatas to get a break from gas exchange.to much heat can also cause the stomas to close and the plant will cease to exchange gas.grow however you want and listen to whoever you want but that bud is pretty weak IMO.
> But trich production is not all about environment genetics also play a role but giving your plants 24 hours of light during flower is wasting your electricity when you will.get the same results with 18.Growers grow some of the dankest stickiest bud with 12 hours of light all 8 weeks of flowering.When your plant is in flower mode it can handle 12 hours of dark.It is not going to slow it down or make it smaller.Thats a common misconception.autos and photos still take 8 weeks to flower PERIOD the end.The only difference is autos will beging to flower under 18 hours of light.The extra light allows them to stack bud sites and veg out further than photos during that short 3 week transistion but after the stretch is over and they are building calyxs 14 hours of light is plenty.Still not convinced?
> explain why allthe plants and buds on the edge of your lights have healthier trichs and the buds underneath the tops are smaller but always have more trichs.Because all that extra heat and light is fucking up your plants.
> 
> ...


Honestly i couldn't give 2 fucks wat u think cos u come across like a complete fucken wanker


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Honestly i couldn't give 2 fucks wat u think cos u come across like a complete fucken wanker


Still weak as fawk haha...all leaves no calyxs or trichs.I would delete that shit if it was me.you didn't do your leafy bud any favors


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

Always funny when noobs asking for advice and when they don't get the answers they want they call you a douche.get like 2 whole grows under there belt by following some shitty advice instead of researching everything on there own.grow some average leafy buds with heat stress and act like there grow masters.these forums never change


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 7, 2017)

I really started this thread for a noob wanting to grow a few autos under a light with minimal equipment. 

For those of you that want to talk “advanced”, there are other forum and threads for that. 

It’s that simple.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> I really started this thread for a noob wanting to grow a few autos under a light with minimal equipment.
> 
> For those of you that want to talk “advanced”, there are other forum and threads for that.
> 
> It’s that simple.


I personally think it has some good points but also bad.it's teaching noobs that it's OK to grow in 110 f is crazy.all plant photesenthis stops above 95 degrees.like it is non existent.1 gallon pots is OK but is still sending a bad message.the bigger the root mass the bigger the plants.if that wasnt the case we would all grow autos in solo cups.these guys will develop bad habits and become douche bags when people try and show them anything different.I think if we're gonna teach people the first thing to learn is to research your own shit to make sound decisions so they don't look fukin retarded trying to argue with seasoned growers


----------



## Diskokobaja (Oct 7, 2017)

Justaquickquestionforyou said:


> why do seedbanks like mephisto genetics run their auto 24/7 below light?


where did you get that? i never heard mitch said he runs hes autos 24/7


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I personally think it has some good points but also bad.it's *teaching noobs that it's OK to grow in 110 f is *crazy.all plant photesenthis stops above 95 degrees.like it is non existent.1 gallon pots is OK but is still sending a bad message.the bigger the root mass the bigger the plants.if that wasnt the case we would all grow autos in solo cups.these guys will develop bad habits and become douche bags when people try and show them anything different.I think if we're gonna teach people the first thing to learn is to research your own shit to make sound decisions so they don't look fukin retarded trying to argue with seasoned growers


You make growing seem like rocket science. It’s not my man. And please show me where I said it’s ok to grow in 110 degrees. 1 gallons are not optimal. I use them when breeding and when I have multiple strains going. It fits my particular situation which is different for everyone.

This stuff is simple. I’m not a cannabis teacher and never claimed to be.

If I stumbled upon a thread like this when I first got started I could have saved a lot of money and frustration. I would have been grateful for it.

Of course everything I’ve shown on here is not optimal but it gets someone started up quickly with minimal dollars out of pocket.

Most new growers don’t have co2 or big tents or a/c or heaters or carbon filters or massive ventilation systems and on and on and on. They just don’t know where to start. Reading the “bibles” can be overwhelming.

This thread is a very simple way to get started growing. 

Tweek it after you get going with your own experiences.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> You make growing seem like rocket science. It’s not my man. And please show me where I said it’s ok to grow in 110 degrees. 1 gallons are not optimal. I use them when breeding and when I have multiple strains going. It fits my particular situation which is different for everyone.
> 
> This stuff is simple. I’m not a cannabis teacher and never claimed to be.
> 
> ...


I grow in an RV hence the name Heisengrow.I dont have 10,000 dollars worth of equipment but i have found a way over the years to optimize my space for the greatest benefit.I think you make good points and you are right,this is a good starting point for noobs.I know alot of articles can be overwhelming and alot of things we thought we would never be advanced in now comes as second nature.Its where we all wanna be.Rocket science is relative,but i do think it requires alot of experience to grow quality cannibas.Anyone can grow weed but to grow truly quality shit is a whole different ball game.We have all gone thru plants with the claw,magnesium deficiencies,PH issues,spotted plants and the list goes on,Now i never even see any of that as a part of my grow.Its like im not even stressing on all the obstacles we all had to overcome.A guy on another forum said i would be a shitty tester cause i make everything look good.Im not bragging but the point im making is for growers to keep an open mind and continue to learn and try new things instead of saying fuck that your a cunt you dont know shit.I like to see growers overcome the obstacles i see them struggle with every day on these forums and its always stupid shit.I cringe when i see some of these post.guys go out and buy 20 different chemicals and cant nail down one reason there plants are fucked up,Or other guys posting photos of plants they think look good because they are comparing there product to shitty growers.
I dont think your a shitty grower i just think you found a way that suits your needs because of whatever reasons you decided to grow in a garage with no AC and make it work.Its not optimim indoor conditions.The advice your giving is great for noobs like you said but for someone with experience is gonna pick it apart and i apologize to you for that.
But like the guy up there that tried to prove a point with a ugly ass bud didnt really help his case.Hes set in his ways and hes shut down to any other outside advice.I am constantly learning new things and continue to further that for my plants.Its what drives most of us to keep doing what we do.Always looking for that next best thing,you dont take plants to F6 because you like the way the first batch came out.Keep an open mind brother is all im saying


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

this is the structure and color i look for in a flowering plant,Here is a scrogged out Scotts OG grow i have going.This took me a long time to perfect to get plants to the edge without going over.Its all about creating that environment plants can thrive in,where temp,humidity,light,and feeding schedules all come into perfect alignment.if one of those things is out of wack plants will not reach there fullest potential.I truly think your autos would benefit with a cool down period of 4 hours a day.Every grower knows its cooler night time temps towards the end of flowering that bring out the colors and trichs of a plant.autos are no different.For that little bit of extra grams your geting i think you will get it back in smell and appearance.JMO


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

And also i run my autos at 24 hours for the first month but as soon as start to give them that 4 hour dark cycle they start to look more brisk and healthy.I dont know why but it is just something i noticed.They start to become more pronounced and they stand out more.the leaves get better color and dont look as beat up.Its not a coincidence it is what it is.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Still weak as fawk haha...all leaves no calyxs or trichs.I would delete that shit if it was me.you didn't do your leafy bud any favors


Honestly who gives a fuck u fucken dickhead.
You sound like u grow the best and fuck the rest.
Autos are nothing but a side trial to me as I am and outdoor grower first and foremost.
If i told u I was on 18/6 you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between that and the 24/0.
You still sound like a wanker.
@HighLowGrow sorry for misdirecting your thread there mate.
Carry on ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> And also i run my autos at 24 hours for the first month but as soon as start to give them that 4 hour dark cycle they start to look more brisk and healthy.I dont know why but it is just something i noticed.They start to become more pronounced and they stand out more.the leaves get better color and dont look as beat up.Its not a coincidence it is what it is.


24/0


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Honestly who gives a fuck u fucken dickhead.
> You sound like u grow the best and fuck the rest.
> Autos are nothing but a side trial to me as I am and outdoor grower first and foremost.
> If i told u I was on 18/6 you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between that and the 24/0.
> ...


Sounds like you need a shovel so you can dig me a trench and cry me a fukin river.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Sounds like you need a shovel so you can dig me a trench and cry me a fukin river.


I'd dig you a trench if you want ....


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 8, 2017)

Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I grow in an RV hence the name Heisengrow.I dont have 10,000 dollars worth of equipment but i have found a way over the years to optimize my space for the greatest benefit.I think you make good points and you are right,this is a good starting point for noobs.I know alot of articles can be overwhelming and alot of things we thought we would never be advanced in now comes as second nature.Its where we all wanna be.Rocket science is relative,but i do think it requires alot of experience to grow quality cannibas.Anyone can grow weed but to grow truly quality shit is a whole different ball game.We have all gone thru plants with the claw,magnesium deficiencies,PH issues,spotted plants and the list goes on,Now i never even see any of that as a part of my grow.Its like im not even stressing on all the obstacles we all had to overcome.A guy on another forum said i would be a shitty tester cause i make everything look good.Im not bragging but the point im making is for growers to keep an open mind and continue to learn and try new things instead of saying fuck that your a cunt you dont know shit.I like to see growers overcome the obstacles i see them struggle with every day on these forums and its always stupid shit.I cringe when i see some of these post.guys go out and buy 20 different chemicals and cant nail down one reason there plants are fucked up,Or other guys posting photos of plants they think look good because they are comparing there product to shitty growers.
> I dont think your a shitty grower i just think you found a way that suits your needs because of whatever reasons you decided to grow in a garage with no AC and make it work.Its not optimim indoor conditions.The advice your giving is great for noobs like you said but for someone with experience is gonna pick it apart and i apologize to you for that.
> But like the guy up there that tried to prove a point with a ugly ass bud didnt really help his case.Hes set in his ways and hes shut down to any other outside advice.I am constantly learning new things and continue to further that for my plants.Its what drives most of us to keep doing what we do.Always looking for that next best thing,you dont take plants to F6 because you like the way the first batch came out.Keep an open mind brother is all im saying


Your a fuckwit.
I'm not set in my ways I just don't like the way you come across.
If you bothered to look at the thread I made on that auto u will see its the first time I've done autos as I'm an outdoor grower first and foremost.
You seem to take solace in the fact of rubbishing other ppls grows without getting all the info first on why or the reasons why the grow like that.
You must be a real tough person in real life.
Did you bash your wife is that why you live in a box on wheels ?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Your a fuckwit.
> I'm not set in my ways I just don't like the way you come across.
> If you bothered to look at the thread I made on that auto u will see its the first time I've done autos as I'm an outdoor grower first and foremost.
> You seem to take solace in the fact of rubbishing other ppls grows without getting all the info first on why or the reasons why the grow like that.
> ...


You need to look whos talking,Go back and read what you wrote.I dont mind helping people who wanna be helped but your a straight up clown with ugly ass buds.Get over it already.Your first or last attempt doesnt matter.Someone came with a different perspective and you tried to patronize me and posted a pic that made yourself look bad.You suck,your plants suck,your mama sucks,everything about you sucks,now get off my dick,pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.fukin clown


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You need to look whos talking,Go back and read what you wrote.I dont mind helping people who wanna be helped but your a straight up clown with ugly ass buds.Get over it already.Your first or last attempt doesnt matter.Someone came with a different perspective and you tried to patronize me and posted a pic that made yourself look bad.You suck,your plants suck,your mama sucks,everything about you sucks,now get off my dick,pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.fukin clown


Your still a wanker ...only now your sounding like an angry wanker


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

@OzCocoLoco this is why some auto growers think they are better than other ppl.
Get a load of this fuckwits attitude
^^^^^


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You need to look whos talking,Go back and read what you wrote.I dont mind helping people who wanna be helped but your a straight up clown with ugly ass buds.Get over it already.Your first or last attempt doesnt matter.Someone came with a different perspective and you tried to patronize me and posted a pic that made yourself look bad.You suck,your plants suck,your mama sucks,everything about you sucks,now get off my dick,pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.fukin clown


It was never you helping straight up anyone...ive seen u talk down to ppl for a while before i opened my mouth...

_Wanker_


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> And also i run my autos at 24 hours for the first month but as soon as start to give them that 4 hour dark cycle they start to look more brisk and healthy.I dont know why but it is just something i noticed.They start to become more pronounced and they stand out more.the leaves get better color and dont look as beat up.Its not a coincidence it is what it is.


Says the person who hammered someone who grew 24/0
But they done it themselves....


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> @OzCocoLoco this is why some auto growers think they are better than other ppl.
> Get a load of this fuckwits attitude
> ^^^^^


He’s not serious is he ? Surely he’s not


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> this is the structure and color i look for in a flowering plant,Here is a scrogged out Scotts OG grow i have going.This took me a long time to perfect to get plants to the edge without going over.Its all about creating that environment plants can thrive in,where temp,humidity,light,and feeding schedules all come into perfect alignment.if one of those things is out of wack plants will not reach there fullest potential.I truly think your autos would benefit with a cool down period of 4 hours a day.Every grower knows its cooler night time temps towards the end of flowering that bring out the colors and trichs of a plant.autos are no different.For that little bit of extra grams your geting i think you will get it back in smell and appearance.JMO
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023256
> ...


That’s a nice cloning tent you got there


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Says the person who hammered someone who grew 24/0
> But they done it themselves....


Your definitely an idiot.you obviously don't know how to read.i only run 24/0 for the first 3 to 4 weeks.you need to pull your head from your ass and pay attention.
What's even more funny is you took the time to bring your nutswinging buddy in here on the action lol.nothing your gonna say to me can phase me fool.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Your definitely an idiot.you obviously don't know how to read.i only run 24/0 for the first 3 to 4 weeks.you need to pull your head from your ass and pay attention.
> What's even more funny is you took the time to bring your nutswinging buddy in here on the action lol.nothing your gonna say to me can phase me fool.


So shut the fuck up then cunt if you think nothing I say is gonna phase you.
Wanker


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> That’s a nice cloning tent you got there


I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to pull.your originality card and give you your own personalized captain save a hoe badge for coming in here and picking up. your retarded friends deflated ego.congrats


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> So shut the fuck up then cunt if you think nothing I say is gonna phase you.
> Wanker


Your still retarded and your plants still suck.ol tight pants wearing ass mofo lol.learn to grow than come talk to me


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Your definitely an idiot.you obviously don't know how to read.i only run 24/0 for the first 3 to 4 weeks.you need to pull your head from your ass and pay attention.
> What's even more funny is you took the time to bring your nutswinging buddy in here on the action lol.nothing your gonna say to me can phase me fool.


I just wanted a mate to see your attitude for himself.
Wanker
@HighLowGrow I've had my fun mate wanker here can have the last word.
Back to your thread mate apologies


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> @OzCocoLoco this is why some auto growers think they are better than other ppl.
> Get a load of this fuckwits attitude
> ^^^^^


I'm not an auto grower lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I just wanted a mate to see your attitude for himself.
> Wanker
> @HighLowGrow I've had my fun mate wanker here can have the last word.
> Back to your thread mate apologies


Naw you needed a nutswinger.just admit you can't fight your own battles.your still a bafoon.always gonna be one.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to pull.your originality card and give you your own personalized captain save a hoe badge for coming in here and picking up. your retarded friends deflated ego.congrats


Hahaha but seriously it’s not much of a grow


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> Hahaha but seriously it’s not much of a grow


Even retarded people need sidekicks.so which one of you two is the lady in the relationship?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm not an auto grower lol


Autowanker


----------



## Justaquickquestionforyou (Oct 9, 2017)

maybe continue this in your DMs


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Your a fuckwit.
> I'm not set in my ways I just don't like the way you come across.
> If you bothered to look at the thread I made on that auto u will see its the first time I've done autos as I'm an outdoor grower first and foremost.
> You seem to take solace in the fact of rubbishing other ppls grows without getting all the info first on why or the reasons why the grow like that.
> ...


I just realized you think i live in the RV with the plants LMAO.Actually Im not in a 420 friendly state so i bought an old RV and set it up.This is the reason i have 6 foot ceilings and scrog all my pants.One thing i learned is you dont shit where you eat so i would never grow inside my house.When the shit hits the fan and i get a shitty feeling i can always hook my shit up and drive it down the road.Besides that when they kick in your doors gonna be kinda hard to hide 3 water chillers,hoods,buckets and all that other bullshit.I have a 100 AMP service hooked up and 40x8 feet of grow space.It works for me


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

Justaquickquestionforyou said:


> maybe continue this in your DMs


Yep sorry man I did go on about it to long


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I just realized you think i live in the RV with the plants LMAO.Actually Im not in a 420 friendly state so i bought an old RV and set it up.This is the reason i have 6 foot ceilings and scrog all my pants.One thing i learned is you dont shit where you eat so i would never grow inside my house.When the shit hits the fan and i get a shitty feeling i can always hook my shit up and drive it down the road.Besides that when they kick in your doors gonna be kinda hard to hide 3 water chillers,hoods,buckets and all that other bullshit.I have a 100 AMP service hooked up and 40x8 feet of grow space.It works for me


Understood


----------



## JuanJadinero (Oct 9, 2017)

Great job mate! Newbie here and i was thinking of doing Dinafem Industrial Auto CBD. I would like to mirror your method  One question though, how do you deal with the smell? Are the smell strong on the autos (refering specifically to the WhiteWidows, since i was thinking of growing them too)? Thanks for your help!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 10, 2017)

All cannabis stink in their own way. Photos and autos. I live out in the country and don’t worry about the smell. It’s legal here. 

You could do a search on “carbon filters”.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 10, 2017)

A few of my BKRs. Still rolling with the 1 gallons, FFOF, and the three nutes. 600 hps 24/0.

This is the one I chopped the main bud off of.


 

And a few more BKRs currently growing under the 600 24/0.


 


And yes. If I increased my pot size I would have a bigger harvest. It's all for me so quality over quantity.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 10, 2017)

KISS. This shit is not difficult at all. Germ the seeds, put them in dirt, and water. Then put them under a good light. See page one.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm not an auto grower lol


Then why waste your time here? If you don’t grow autos you have no say on this thread. You said it. Just saying.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Then why waste your time here? If you don’t grow autos you have no say on this thread. You said it. Just saying.


I grow autos but that's not what I primarily grow.i don't have to make toilets to know how to shit in one.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey you are the one that said “ I don’t grow autos”. And now you do?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Hey you are the one that said “ I don’t grow autos”. And now you do?


You must be drunk or high.dude I have an auto madness thread going right now.i also posted a shit load of auto pics under the post your auto pics thread.i do grow autos.I feminized 2 of my best autos and got.like 1000 seeds last year.im sitting here looking at 12 of them in pots right now.Im also on the auto forum under The Plant Whisperer so I can back it up.i grow autos.doesnt.mean I like em.you can't keep em,can't clone them,have to start everything from seed and deal with multiple phenos in the same bucket,the yield Can be hit or miss plant to plant.list goes on but I can pull a pound and a half on a 4x5 scrog in DWC running co2 in 70 days flat so yeah I still run them.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2017)

This and all the shit you see hanging in the back came off 6 plants,4 rows of tops..All autos.i grow them lol.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 10, 2017)

Whoopty fuckin do. I can grow that in my washing machine. 

There is a noob section. Do you need the link?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2017)

After going back and reading some of your post i can see you are somewhat mentally challenged maybe?I can tell your good people.I apologize for coming off as a dick and will stay off your thread.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 10, 2017)

Just chill brutha. This isn’t my dick is bigger than yours. I know this thread isn’t the “grow bible” for autos. Just showing my experiences and whats worked for me. I’m not looking for an argument. And I’m certainly not saying I’m a bad ass grower. But I do pretty well for myself.


----------



## dankesthours182 (Oct 15, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Who said anything about running auto's 12/12 i was talking about growing photo's , much cheaper and you get more weight for your time and money. Not to mention they are more potent (ruderalis lowers potency) and you can keep the standouts instead of rolling the dice every time and praying for the best.


The ruderalis doesn't lower potency, it shifts that potency to cbd, cbd and other terpenes and cannabinoids . Sure, some plants are less potent, but that's a fact, ruderalis actually are quite often as frosty as photos nowadays.


----------



## belgianweednoob (Oct 15, 2017)

Highlowgrow, I'm sure as hell kinda envious on your results! Hps proving it's standard once again, I'm currently using a 480 watts apollo led light on my auto's, at 20/4, might be trying 24hrs my next grow. Also I dig your growingphilosophy, small pots and such. Have you tried growing in coco/mapito/rockwool?


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Hey HighLowGrow,
> 
> I just wanted to say I really love your style. I've always been a fan of running multiple autoflowering plants in a small space with high quality organics in soil. Less mess, less stress I say! Your grows look a lot like how my old Lowryder grows used to go. Keep it up and enjoy!
> 
> ...


Sorry old thread but I got something like this I don't see how you ran 2 mars300 is there any led stronger that's cooler money is not a problem for my little ones but size sadly is  something same size just more powerful with low temps


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 15, 2017)

This is the BKR I chopped the main bud off of. 

 

And a few other BKRs in 1 gallons. The last pic is of a lime green. They get real frosty.


----------



## Majikoopa (Oct 15, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> Sorry old thread but I got something like this I don't see how you ran 2 mars300 is there any led stronger that's cooler money is not a problem for my little ones but size sadly is  something same size just more powerful with low temps


Looking at your box I see you have some crap sitting on your light, possibly insulating the unit... if you don't want a house fire I may suggest taking all of that stuff off of there and mounting it in a more organized way. As far as heat goes, yeah the mars 300 is pretty warm... it worked well for me being in a closet that was adjacent to the outside in the winter. The cold seeped in and all was well. My autos never came (screw amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com, don't use them!) but ended up doing really well w/ some night nurse. Yes, two of these lights worked fine when I was on a budget, have now done three nice grows with decent yields. No, it isn't magic but good ventilation is key. For me, just keeping the closet door open and the house temp regulated worked fine, even in the summer.

My recommendation: if these are too hot for that little box, just leave the door open or reorganize your life and use a different closet in your place if that is the issue. Maybe look into growing with fluorescent... I have had good luck in tight quarters with those. A couple small tips for the road; your girls may be struggling in those little peat pots because there is no room for roots and they look pretty dry. Try reporting in a bigger pot, it acts as a moisture reservoir. Your light looks pretty far away too. Mine sits about 10" max, but in flower it can be as close as 5" once they are used to that. I see your temp and humidity are within acceptable bounds so I would check into other problems: ph, moisture levels, how much circulation you have. The plants on the left look super dry and possibly experiencing some nute lockout. New sprouts must be kept moist. Also, I am counting 5 fans in that tiny box... you may ne drying out or "wind shearing" your leaves in the wind tunnel friend.

I won't say they are the best lights, but try checking into those things and you can have a successful grow. Don't give up! 

Go to a specialty garden shop or research online (plenty of people on this forum have opinions, trust me) if you want a recommendation on a brand of light... I only know mine and that, if you have strong fundamentals, you can grow a ton of bud with em... everything else needs to be strong first though. Peace.


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Looking at your box I see you have some crap sitting on your light, possibly insulating the unit... if you don't want a house fire I may suggest taking all of that stuff off of there and mounting it in a more organized way. As far as heat goes, yeah the mars 300 is pretty warm... it worked well for me being in a closet that was adjacent to the outside in the winter. The cold seeped in and all was well. My autos never came (screw amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com, don't use them!) but ended up doing really well w/ some night nurse. Yes, two of these lights worked fine when I was on a budget, have now done three nice grows with decent yields. No, it isn't magic but good ventilation is key. For me, just keeping the closet door open and the house temp regulated worked fine, even in the summer.
> 
> My recommendation: if these are too hot for that little box, just leave the door open or reorganize your life and use a different closet in your place if that is the issue. Maybe look into growing with fluorescent... I have had good luck in tight quarters with those. A couple small tips for the road; your girls may be struggling in those little peat pots because there is no room for roots and they look pretty dry. Try reporting in a bigger pot, it acts as a moisture reservoir. Your light looks pretty far away too. Mine sits about 10" max, but in flower it can be as close as 5" once they are used to that. I see your temp and humidity are within acceptable bounds so I would check into other problems: ph, moisture levels, how much circulation you have. The plants on the left look super dry and possibly experiencing some nute lockout. New sprouts must be kept moist. Also, I am counting 5 fans in that tiny box... you may ne drying out or "wind shearing" your leaves in the wind tunnel friend.
> 
> ...


Best anserw yet my man yea there's a tiny fan on top of the light connected to a battery port I thought no nutrients for the young girls ? Do u like the box overal tho ? I used to grow in a real room with 1000hps but this is the gf spot and I'm lucky to have this just weed is getting pricey a oz a week


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Looking at your box I see you have some crap sitting on your light, possibly insulating the unit... if you don't want a house fire I may suggest taking all of that stuff off of there and mounting it in a more organized way. As far as heat goes, yeah the mars 300 is pretty warm... it worked well for me being in a closet that was adjacent to the outside in the winter. The cold seeped in and all was well. My autos never came (screw amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com, don't use them!) but ended up doing really well w/ some night nurse. Yes, two of these lights worked fine when I was on a budget, have now done three nice grows with decent yields. No, it isn't magic but good ventilation is key. For me, just keeping the closet door open and the house temp regulated worked fine, even in the summer.
> 
> My recommendation: if these are too hot for that little box, just leave the door open or reorganize your life and use a different closet in your place if that is the issue. Maybe look into growing with fluorescent... I have had good luck in tight quarters with those. A couple small tips for the road; your girls may be struggling in those little peat pots because there is no room for roots and they look pretty dry. Try reporting in a bigger pot, it acts as a moisture reservoir. Your light looks pretty far away too. Mine sits about 10" max, but in flower it can be as close as 5" once they are used to that. I see your temp and humidity are within acceptable bounds so I would check into other problems: ph, moisture levels, how much circulation you have. The plants on the left look super dry and possibly experiencing some nute lockout. New sprouts must be kept moist. Also, I am counting 5 fans in that tiny box... you may ne drying out or "wind shearing" your leaves in the wind tunnel friend.
> 
> ...


And they say keep light 24inches from seedling u think I should move it closer ?


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> And they say keep light 24inches from seedling u think I should move it closer ?


And for wind tunnel I know what ur saying honestly I'm not sure if that top fan is doing anything at all somewhere I heard it's good to move co2 around especially from the top area but hey I'm not botanist also will leaving the door open let light escape I know that might sound dumb but does that do anything


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 15, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> This is the BKR I chopped the main bud off of.
> 
> View attachment 4027460
> 
> ...


That's mars hydro 300? Sick plants bro frosty af


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 15, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> That's mars hydro 300? Sick plants bro frosty af


No they are under a 600 hps. In dirt.


----------



## Majikoopa (Oct 16, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> And for wind tunnel I know what ur saying honestly I'm not sure if that top fan is doing anything at all somewhere I heard it's good to move co2 around especially from the top area but hey I'm not botanist also will leaving the door open let light escape I know that might sound dumb but does that do anything


Hey man just trying to help. Yeah no nutes for new girlies, but they will still need to uptake nutrients from the soil. Usually that means no *added* nutrients for the first few weeks. I avoid keeping mine in a peat pot for long and usually put in a pot really quick if I even use them. That said, keeping an eye on the PH is important so the plant can uptake everything they need from the soil. I typically use dry organic nutes that break down over time (Happy Frog or similar), that way the plant won't get burned by nutes.

If you are using a Mars Hydro 300, you can get it a lot closer. For seedlings I let mine be 12 inches away and let them grow into the light until 8 inches and adjust. During flowering Ive let them be as close as 5" if the plant seems happy. Don't worry, it isn't a crazy powerful light, but it'll get the job done.

Now for the concern about cracking the door- yes, you do want as much light as possible, but not at the expense of stressing the plants. If you are getting 80°F or more temps even with your exhaust fans blowing, then crack the door and let that heat out. I've had to do that with the Mars lights before but it kept em at a comfy 75°... those suckers put out heat unfortunately. Remember that reflected light from the sides is a bonus, but if your plants are stressed they may herm or have less yield than if they were at proper temp.

Ok on to the fan concern... yes you want a light breeze to prevent molding, get circulation, etc. No, you dont need 5 fans in a tiny box. If you are getting more than the faintest jiggle from your wind, then you could be stressing your plants. I would wager to say that your exhaust/intake fans are probably enough. The other two are probably overkill if they are blowing on the plants directly. Think indirect circulation.

Overall it is a pretty slick looking box man. Plants can thrive in all kinds of environments- - my first grow was a micro grow with 2 foot high plants under a captain's bed (bed w/ drawers) hollowed out and small T 12 lights doing lowryder. A micro grow CAN be done, just keep the temp, ph, and circulation in check and repot your girlies in bigger pots/ move the lights closer and you will be A- OK.


----------



## Majikoopa (Oct 16, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> Best anserw yet my man yea there's a tiny fan on top of the light connected to a battery port I thought no nutrients for the young girls ? Do u like the box overal tho ? I used to grow in a real room with 1000hps but this is the gf spot and I'm lucky to have this just weed is getting pricey a oz a week


I DO like the box overall man- I love doing a tiny box grow as my first grow was probably 2ft by 2ft by 2ft under my bed when I was living with family and being discreet lol. Even today the lady decides which closet she wants to give up and, needless to say, it isn't the ideal space to grow in.... but the lady is more important than the herb.

I don't think you will get 1 oz per week off of that, more like 4 oz every few months... but don't be discouraged, you will save some cash for sure.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 16, 2017)

*A micro grow CAN be done*, 

Yes it can. I started with a computer case. It has two computer fans. One in one out and 4 cfls across the top. Worked pretty good with a lot of SLT. I still have it. 

Now I’m in a 6’x6’x6’ room with a 600 and 400hps hanging in there. I finally found what works for me and my needs.


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 16, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You must be drunk or high.dude I have an auto madness thread going right now.i also posted a shit load of auto pics under the post your auto pics thread.i do grow autos.I feminized 2 of my best autos and got.like 1000 seeds last year.im sitting here looking at 12 of them in pots right now.Im also on the auto forum under The Plant Whisperer so I can back it up.i grow autos.doesnt.mean I like em.you can't keep em,can't clone them,have to start everything from seed and deal with multiple phenos in the same bucket,the yield Can be hit or miss plant to plant.list goes on but I can pull a pound and a half on a 4x5 scrog in DWC running co2 in 70 days flat so yeah I still run them.


Get em


Majikoopa said:


> I DO like the box overall man- I love doing a tiny box grow as my first grow was probably 2ft by 2ft by 2ft under my bed when I was living with family and being discreet lol. Even today the lady decides which closet she wants to give up and, needless to say, it isn't the ideal space to grow in.... but the lady is more important than the herb.
> 
> I don't think you will get 1 oz per week off of that, more like 4 oz every few months... but don't be discouraged, you will save some cash for sure.


yo ty all great info I'll kill the fans and listen to u all obsv know way more then I think I do I'll keep posting pics maybe these brownish dots will go away


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 16, 2017)

Majikoopa said:


> Hey man just trying to help. Yeah no nutes for new girlies, but they will still need to uptake nutrients from the soil. Usually that means no *added* nutrients for the first few weeks. I avoid keeping mine in a peat pot for long and usually put in a pot really quick if I even use them. That said, keeping an eye on the PH is important so the plant can uptake everything they need from the soil. I typically use dry organic nutes that break down over time (Happy Frog or similar), that way the plant won't get burned by nutes.
> 
> If you are using a Mars Hydro 300, you can get it a lot closer. For seedlings I let mine be 12 inches away and let them grow into the light until 8 inches and adjust. During flowering Ive let them be as close as 5" if the plant seems happy. Don't worry, it isn't a crazy powerful light, but it'll get the job done.
> 
> ...


Another thing. i just let the girls sleep for 3 hours instead of 24/0 ...but I'm thinking will the autos stretch more with 20/4? Bc rn they look nice n short even for a sativa


----------



## Majikoopa (Oct 16, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> *A micro grow CAN be done*,
> 
> Yes it can. I started with a computer case. It has two computer fans. One in one out and 4 cfls across the top. Worked pretty good with a lot of SLT. I still have it.
> 
> Now I’m in a 6’x6’x6’ room with a 600 and 400hps hanging in there. I finally found what works for me and my needs.


I feel ya man, we all start somewhere with a setup that works for us, whatever that is. Ive seen a dorm room kid with a computer case before, great way to be discreet. Its funny what can be done with some creativity. I have a more advanced setup now too, obviously, but have a special place in my heart for a micro grow.


----------



## tripleD (Oct 17, 2017)

frizzayy said:


> Sorry old thread but I got something like this I don't see how you ran 2 mars300 is there any led stronger that's cooler money is not a problem for my little ones but size sadly is  something same size just more powerful with low temps


My spydr600LED that I bought a few yrs ago does not put out hardly any heat, but I'm sure there are cheaper options out there now that are probably just as cool and probably stronger. GL


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2017)

tripleD said:


> My spydr600LED that I bought a few yrs ago does not put out hardly any heat, but I'm sure there are cheaper options out there now that are probably just as cool and probably stronger. GL


How do u like that spydr.


----------



## tripleD (Oct 17, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> How do u like that spydr.


I like it alot, but I don't really have any other LED to compare it too...I was using CMH before that.


----------



## frizzayy (Oct 17, 2017)

tripleD said:


> My spydr600LED that I bought a few yrs ago does not put out hardly any heat, but I'm sure there are cheaper options out there now that are probably just as cool and probably stronger. GL


I need 18 inches max wide tho :/


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes you can grow indoors without a heater in the winter. 

One of my BKR f4s grown between 60-70 degrees. Yep it’s a bit cold here. I trimmed it up a bit and will hang it in a few days. 1 gallon pot. Happy Frog soil. 600 hps 24/0. 

Cold weather does slow things down. It’s shit stinky though. Cool colors in there too.


----------



## CannaSci (Dec 24, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


HLG:

I have a few questions.

Another grow I am doing a KISS DWC with FloraMicro+FloraBloom, but not FloraGro. Do I really need FloraGro for this method?

I know it has been asked before but isn't FFOF too hot? Do you mix in perlite or anything else to offset this? If so, at what ratio? When I first started growing with soil (FFOF), it burnt the shit out of so many of my plants and seedlings. I learned the hard way. As you can imagine this makes me hesitant to try it again. I was thinking of mixing 4:1 ffof : perlite and placing a peat pellet in the middle of the pot to start the seed in the same pot it will be start and finish in.

Looking to go your route with a 3x6x6ft area with 600W HPS + 600W ViparSpectra LED for supplemental. I am wanting to go this route not necessarily for the simplicity or less grow equipment, but for the variety. I go through QP/mo and my tolerance adapts to strains pretty quick, plus I like to try different strains. Ideally I would grow 8 plants in this area with 4 different strains. A tad worried about height variation so trying to figure out how I can raise/lower plants easier if I need to.


----------



## Kerovan (Dec 24, 2017)

CannaSci said:


> HLG:
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> ...


I use FFOF exclusively for the last decade or so and have never had it burn anything. It has a lot of perlite already, so I add just a little more. 1 part perlite to 6 parts FFOF. I put the seeds directly in the FFOF, including some autoflowers that I am doing currently that people say are sensitive, no issues with them burning. I start feeding them fertilizers at around 10-14 days.


----------



## CannaSci (Dec 24, 2017)

Kerovan said:


> I use FFOF exclusively for the last decade or so and have never had it burn anything. It has a lot of perlite already, so I add just a little more. 1 part perlite to 6 parts FFOF. I put the seeds directly in the FFOF, including some autoflowers that I am doing currently that people say are sensitive, no issues with them burning. I start feeding them fertilizers at around 10-14 days.


Using RO water or tap? I'll be using RO water, but now that I think of it I was using well water back then, maybe that was my problem. PH'd it still, but its probably 350ppm on it's own.


----------



## Kerovan (Dec 25, 2017)

CannaSci said:


> Using RO water or tap? I'll be using RO water, but now that I think of it I was using well water back then, maybe that was my problem. PH'd it still, but its probably 350ppm on it's own.


RO and/or tap depending on the mood... If using RO I always add 1 tsp of Calimagic per gallon.


----------



## frizzayy (Dec 25, 2017)

CannaSci said:


> HLG:
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> ...


Great light setup ur tent a lot bigger then mine tho I'd go the 1000 shitttt


----------



## PIGUNIT (Dec 27, 2017)

@HighLowGrow. Slightly offtopic. I have a patch of autos going at the moment they are sweetseeds auto fem mix and i noticed one has hermied and thrown a couple of bananas. Summer here and i am certain that heat stress has caused this. Nothing i can do about it. Don't have the dollars for AC and it would give away my stealth.

My question is will the seeds be any good. Will they be Reg autos, fem autos, hermie themselves? Do you have any knowledge on this?

Love the thread cheers.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 27, 2017)

About 4-5 days ago I started 4 seeds from a hermie plant I had a few months ago. I should start 20 or so to get a better picture. 

I’ll start a thread on it. I’m interested too. 

Find ALL the nanners and scrape them off. You’ll be ok. 

Not sure if I answered your question. If not ask it again.


----------



## tripleD (Dec 27, 2017)

I started out 18/6, then I tried 24/7, and now I'm going with 20/4 and that seems to be the sweet spot for my AK48's and Blue Mystics. I was using Tiger bloom, big Bloom, and Grow Big, with really good results, but I'm experimenting w General Organics Go Box for a few grows now to see if I can actually tell the difference between a Blue Mystic or AK48 that was grown with Nutes VS a Blue Mystic or AK48 that was grown using organics, and so far no one has been able to tell me that they taste any difference between the ones grown in nutes vs the ones grown in organics......I'm going to test it a few more times, but unless something changes I'm going back to growing my Blue Mystics and AK48's with Nutes instead of Organics because I get about 35% more weight, and because (so far) none of my friends or I can tell the difference in quality, taste, or how they burn. 
I also: 
1) compared 5gal smart pots to 5gal cheap nursery pots with zero noticeable difference, except I have to water more with the more expensive smart pots.
2) experimented with flushing vs not flushing.....now I don't flush.
3) experimented with RO water vs Tap water.....now I just use tap water that I let set out for a day or more to get rid of the chlorine.
4) Discovered the hard way that extreme Heat or Cold can definitely stunt production in Autos, so I try to keep it around 80degrees now.
5) experimented with putting them in darkness for a few days before cutting....I don't bother with that any more either.

These are just my personal experiences that I've observed growing Autos exclusively for the last 2 years, and if anyone disagrees with my assessment then FUCK YOU!!
JUST KIDDING HAHAHAHA........ I actually welcome anyone who might have a different opinion than me because that's how we ALL learn to be BETTER GROWERS!! 
SOOOOOO what are you waiting for??? Let me have it!!! Tell me just how STUPID I am for not using RO water, expensive smart Spots, or more natural organics to grow my Autos.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 27, 2017)

tripleD said:


> I started out 18/6, then I tried 24/7, and now I'm going with 20/4 and that seems to be the sweet spot for my AK48's and Blue Mystics. I was using Tiger bloom, big Bloom, and Grow Big, with really good results, but I'm experimenting w General Organics Go Box for a few grows now to see if I can actually tell the difference between a Blue Mystic or AK48 that was grown with Nutes VS a Blue Mystic or AK48 that was grown using organics, and so far no one has been able to tell me that they taste any difference between the ones grown in nutes vs the ones grown in organics......I'm going to test it a few more times, but unless something changes I'm going back to growing my Blue Mystics and AK48's with Nutes instead of Organics because I get about 35% more weight, and because (so far) none of my friends or I can tell the difference in quality, taste, or how they burn.
> I also:
> 1) compared 5gal smart pots to 5gal cheap nursery pots with zero noticeable difference, except I have to water more with the more expensive smart pots.
> 2) experimented with flushing vs not flushing.....now I don't flush.
> ...


LOL I couldn't agree more we all grow different what works for some may not work for others. I'm just starting my 2nd grow and applying what I learned from it to improve on this current grow. I also am using FF trio liquid and powder with amended soil this grow where I didn't on the 1st to see if it makes a difference matter of fact my soil mix changed completely with the mix from 1st grow being my base mix.
I also grow with what some call cheap LEDs and have been told so but most LEDs are made in China so I figured what the heck LOL. We all are different so we all will grow different.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Dec 27, 2017)

^^^^^^ if ya sit back and think about the whole process from seed to harvest, it starts making sense keeping it simple. So many people use a lot of unnecessary additives and waste mucho buckos.

KEEP THIS SHIT SIMPLE.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 27, 2017)

HighLowGrow said:


> ^^^^^^ if ya sit back and think about the whole process from seed to harvest, it starts making sense keeping it simple. So many people use a lot of unnecessary additives and waste mucho buckos.
> 
> KEEP THIS SHIT SIMPLE.


 I would but I got this thing called GCD you know like OCD LOL but I get what you're saying. I'm trying to find my groove and stick with it. Soon as my 1st grow is dry starting grow 3 so by my next grow season will have this nailed down hopefully


----------



## Tim Brittain (Dec 30, 2017)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Beautiful man. I love the simple easy style of growing. No BS just let the mofo do its thing and good auto genes are just the simplest and easy. I did move on from your GH 3 part formula tho, and made it even easier going with the Maxibloom powder only in soil. Lucas Formula recipe. I Like FFHF and use 2 gallon. You're so right it's a waste of soil to use 5 gallons for autos.
> 
> Now I'm liking on the regs too. I go straight to 12/12 but, I still love an auto.
> 
> Beautiful plants! Thanks for sharing the simple style.


I use 1 2 3 method grow 1bloom 2 micro 3 grow for growing and the reverse for flowering up to week 4 of flower the cut the grow and use 2 micro 4 bloom done this for years between 7 and 9 ounce dry cured budd in metre square tent always depends on strain


----------



## tripleD (Dec 30, 2017)

Tim Brittain said:


> I use 1 2 3 method grow 1bloom 2 micro 3 grow for growing and the reverse for flowering up to week 4 of flower the cut the grow and use 2 micro 4 bloom done this for years between 7 and 9 ounce dry cured budd in metre square tent always depends on strain


What do u mean by bloom, micro, grow & reverse for flower??


----------



## Tim Brittain (Dec 30, 2017)

tripleD said:


> What do u mean by bloom, micro, grow & reverse for flower??


I grow in a nft tank using general hydroponics flora 3 part .it' grow .micro. a d bloom .you change the ratio as you go thro the grow to start .ie grow use a ratio of 1 bloom 2 micro 3 grow you need a cf -ec meter to get the strength you want then when you begin flowering you just reverse the mix ie 1 grow 2 micro and 3 bloom .4 weeks into flower cut the grow and use 2 micro 4 bloom it sounds complicated but it' a piece of pis but you must keep ph bout 6 and e.c c.f between 12 and 20 depends on strain some take more than others change the tank weekly you can not go wrong .


----------



## tripleD (Dec 30, 2017)

Tim Brittain said:


> I grow in a nft tank using general hydroponics flora 3 part .it' grow .micro. a d bloom .you change the ratio as you go thro the grow to start .ie grow use a ratio of 1 bloom 2 micro 3 grow you need a cf -ec meter to get the strength you want then when you begin flowering you just reverse the mix ie 1 grow 2 micro and 3 bloom .4 weeks into flower cut the grow and use 2 micro 4 bloom it sounds complicated but it' a piece of pis but you must keep ph bout 6 and e.c c.f between 12 and 20 depends on strain some take more than others change the tank weekly you can not go wrong .


I used FF Tiger Bloom, Grow Big, and Big Bloom last year, but I'm experimenting with Gen Organics Go Box now. I think I might try the flora 3 part next time...


----------



## Tim Brittain (Dec 31, 2017)

tripleD said:


> I used FF Tiger Bloom, Grow Big, and Big Bloom last year, but I'm experimenting with Gen Organics Go Box now. I think I might try the flora 3 part next time...


Honestly it' the only nutriant I've used since the 90s I tried canna nute once uh uh went straight back to g.h.flora series lol


----------



## Tim Brittain (Dec 31, 2017)

Tim Brittain said:


> Honestly it' the only nutriant I've used since the 90s I tried canna nute once uh uh went straight back to g.h.flora series lol


 But don' go by wat it says on bottle .that' wrong for weed look it up on Google or sites like this but I know he method I use works for me .cool


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 4, 2018)

BKR f4 fem - New one for me. Anyone?


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jan 4, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> BKR f4 fem - New one for me. Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4068019


Weird


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jan 4, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> BKR f4 fem - New one for me. Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4068019


Was it close to light . Never ever had leaf like that ever


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 4, 2018)

Not close to light. Maybe this plant had a stroke and has artery blockage. Lol


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jan 4, 2018)

Bin doing it a while never seen that before .Yea maybee it had some kind of embolism or a blood clot lol


----------



## Dabber68 (Jan 4, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> BKR f4 fem - New one for me. Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4068019


Looks healthy


----------



## Dabber68 (Jan 4, 2018)

I googled images it looks like this 


http://www.growweedeasy.com/weird-or-what#two-toned-leaves


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jan 4, 2018)

Dabber68 said:


> I googled images it looks like this
> View attachment 4068077
> 
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/weird-or-what#two-toned-leaves


I recon you nailed it man


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 4, 2018)

Yep. Just one leaf is affected. Nice. Thanks for posting Dab.


----------



## Dabber68 (Jan 4, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Yep. Just one leaf is affected. Nice. Thanks for posting Dab.


No Problem keep us posted like to see how it grows


----------



## 710revolution (Jan 4, 2018)

That actually looks pretty cool HLG. lol never seen that before


----------



## Squatch69 (Feb 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> After going back and reading some of your post i can see you are somewhat mentally challenged maybe?I can tell your good people.I apologize for coming off as a dick and will stay off your thread.


About fucking time, I'd say. I've never understood how a person can just pop into someone else's thread and start a bunch of shit. HLG is a good dude. I've learned a tremendous amount of knowledge from his minimalist teachings.
He never intended this thread to be about his "greatest achievement" or how to be a "master grower"... Dude, we get it, you're king shit and we are merely pawns in your presence. Hardly.
Keep doing you, HighLowGrow, we know...


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 16, 2018)

Squatch69 said:


> About fucking time, I'd say. I've never understood how a person can just pop into someone else's thread and start a bunch of shit. HLG is a good dude. I've learned a tremendous amount of knowledge from his minimalist teachings.
> He never intended this thread to be about his "greatest achievement" or how to be a "master grower"... Dude, we get it, you're king shit and we are merely pawns in your presence. Hardly.
> Keep doing you, HighLowGrow, we know...


lol your late as shit man


----------



## Squatch69 (Feb 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> lol your late as shit man


I realize I'm late as shit, man. Sometimes it takes me awhile to get caught up on my all my reading activities. 
Regardless, I'm sure you haven't changed a bit. (Cue the snarky remark about being late.) Stay gone in your home on wheels, brother. Outtie.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 17, 2018)

Squatch69 said:


> I realize I'm late as shit, man. Sometimes it takes me awhile to get caught up on my all my reading activities.
> Regardless, I'm sure you haven't changed a bit. (Cue the snarky remark about being late.) Stay gone in your home on wheels, brother. Outtie.


Your worse than the dude your supposed to be mad at.You mad bro?


----------



## Tim Brittain (Feb 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your worse than the dude your supposed to be mad at.You mad bro?


Is you dudes fuked up or shit


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 19, 2018)

Tim Brittain said:


> Is you dudes fuked up or shit


Huh???  

Stay in school my friend. You just don’t need to be here until your brain develops a bit.


----------



## Tim Brittain (Feb 19, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Huh???
> 
> Stay in school my friend. You just don’t need to be here until your brain develops a bit.


Fuk you


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 19, 2018)

Intelligent. Remember school is good drugs are bad. 

Are you contributing something here?


----------



## richard rahl (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice thread man, thanks for sharing


----------



## richard rahl (Feb 22, 2018)

This is my little project. Got a diesel berry and a polar express from auto seeds in my pc grow. About 12 days right now.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 22, 2018)

Lol. I started in a pc with cfls across the top back in 2009. That's funny shit. I soon realized that I needed to go bigger. I now use it here and there when I'm germing seeds. You will need to do some lst in there for sure. I got OK fluffy buds out of it. Good luck!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 22, 2018)

richard rahl said:


> This is my little project. Got a diesel berry and a polar express from auto seeds in my pc grow. About 12 days right now.
> View attachment 4094293


Do you have previous grows in the pc? What light do you have in there?


----------



## richard rahl (Feb 22, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Do you have previous grows in the pc? What light do you have in there?


No this is the maiden voyage. Ive got a couple screw in led bulbs from walmart


----------



## richard rahl (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## FennarioMike (Feb 23, 2018)

I run a White Widow auto from Crop king Seeds in the corner of my veg tent and keep it on a 3 week rotation. I harvest 1 every 3 weeks. On average I get 1/2lb dry, trimmed yield. it started as an experiment to play with an auto and now I love it. My main crop is photo and this is just extra - but i keep it super simple and it just grows like crazy.

My setup:
Coco
5 gal smart pot
Drip feed 3x a day drain to waste
Canna Coco A&B
Various beneficials
2 - 300W Viparspectra


----------



## richard rahl (Feb 23, 2018)

FennarioMike said:


> I run a White Widow auto from Crop king Seeds in the corner of my veg tent and keep it on a 3 week rotation. I harvest 1 every 3 weeks. On average I get 1/2lb dry, trimmed yield. it started as an experiment to play with an auto and now I love it. My main crop is photo and this is just extra - but i keep it super simple and it just grows like crazy.
> 
> My setup:
> Coco
> ...


Nice, makes me feel better about my 2 vipar300's lol


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 23, 2018)

richard rahl said:


> View attachment 4094505


FYI - if it was me I’d get the lights a bit closer. 4-5 inches from the tops. It also looks like you have an extra socket. Look around for a cfl or another led and screw that sucker in. Slam the lights on them if the temps are ok.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 23, 2018)

I guess I shouldn’t be giving advice about those lights. I know nothing about them. I was thinking cfls.


----------



## richard rahl (Feb 23, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> I guess I shouldn’t be giving advice about those lights. I know nothing about them. I was thinking cfls.


Hell no problems here man. I had it higher, dropped down a bit since i had no stretch. I have more sockets, and actually added another daylight yesterday, heat is my issue with adding more. My temps rose a bit when i added the box to raise them. I think ill be able to add another one once i take the other tub out. But yeah im right there with ya on adding as much light as my temps can stand. I actually rearranged a bit too. Ill get another pic tomorrow


----------



## FennarioMike (Feb 24, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> FYI - if it was me I’d get the lights a bit closer. 4-5 inches from the tops. It also looks like you have an extra socket. Look around for a cfl or another led and screw that sucker in. Slam the lights on them if the temps are ok.


Agreed. I keep my LED's super close to the top like 4 - 8"


----------



## richard rahl (Feb 25, 2018)

Heres after some rearranging


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 14, 2018)

Kinda off topic - Chopped a BKR f4 at the base 4-5 weeks ago which was a party cup thing. It had a few leaves below my cut. Just been splashing it here and there with nutes to see what happens. It's under the 400 24/0.

I saw those long white hairs and thought screw it and dipped that sucker in a film canister of BKR f4 pollen today. We'll see what happens.

Revegging and seed making. hmmmm Maybe Revegging autos have a purpose.............."MICRO BREEDING" LOL


----------



## Huskybudz (Mar 15, 2018)

This thread makes me feel better about my autos. I have a 315 watt cmh and grow in 3 gal fabric pots. I think i read too much on here and worry about every little burnt leaf or brown spot. The buds look looks good smell good and are sticky as hell so what am i worrying about, right? Do you find that with the nutes less is more? I am using the nectar sample pack and want something easier. I also feel like they grow better when i feed in smaller doses.


----------



## FennarioMike (Mar 15, 2018)

Huskybudz said:


> This thread makes me feel better about my autos. I have a 315 watt cmh and grow in 3 gal fabric pots. I think i read too much on here and worry about every little burnt leaf or brown spot. The buds look looks good smell good and are sticky as hell so what am i worrying about, right? Do you find that with the nutes less is more? I am using the nectar sample pack and want something easier. I also feel like they grow better when i feed in smaller doses.


It entirely depends on your medium. I grow mine in coco and feed 3x a day with a drip system. Because the coco drains so well, and they are in smart pots, they don't get root bound and the plant keeps expanding. But because it drains so well, it doesn't retain much for water and nutes - so, the frequent feeding.

If you are using soil then it depends on what type of soil and what sort of nutrients are already available in it. A good soil with the right amendments doesn't need nutes at all - again, if it has the right amendments in it. A very basic soil will need more nutes.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 15, 2018)

Huskybudz said:


> This thread makes me feel better about my autos. I have a 315 watt cmh and grow in 3 gal fabric pots. I think i read too much on here and worry about every little burnt leaf or brown spot. The buds look looks good smell good and are sticky as hell so what am i worrying about, right? Do you find that with the nutes less is more? I am using the nectar sample pack and want something easier. I also feel like they grow better when i feed in smaller doses.


I always have a few leaves especially down low that need to be pinched off. I also have a few spots on the leaves here and there. Ya don’t worry about the small stuff. 

If they look good, smell good, and is to your satisfaction, you are good to go. 

As to the nutes- I run these three:

 

I use FFOF soil and don’t need to use these nutes until white hairs show. I just use 1-4-5 pretty much after that. (Early bloom area on the chart).


----------



## Huskybudz (Mar 16, 2018)

Cool thanks! This is my first grow in ten years so im trying to get my feet wet again. Also the autos are alittle different so i appreciate the help. These are mine they are alittle over 9 weeks from seed. Hindu kush and sour diesel haze.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 16, 2018)

If it was me, I’d pull off all leaves that aren’t green. Brown and yellow needs to go. They invite insects and do zero for the plants at that point. 

You’re going to have some real nice buds at harvest. Nice.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Mar 18, 2018)

No big updates. Just some stuff I have going.

BKR f4 - Plant is 1 bud.



Couple shots around the room. BKR f4s.



Got a stretcher.

 



Chrysanthemum I promised to keep alive from October 2017. 


 

These are from a BKR f4 that hermed on me. I decided to grow out some of the seeds. Here are 10 of them. All fems no sacs yet. 4" pots.


----------



## hardknock (Mar 28, 2018)

Hmmmmm, so yummy ....


----------



## Flyhigher (Mar 30, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> I germ mine in paper towels/napkins first.
> 
> Taco Bell naps work well.
> 
> View attachment 3780953


That there is one long tap.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 1, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


You don't flush but you use chemical nutrient?? Is that what you are saying?? Flushing my plant always make it taste better and smoke is very less harsh on throat even with a good cure, i really don't like it ( ghe 3 part) 

5 gallon max indoor for me work really well if they are trained , left alone 2 or 3 gallon pot do the job plenty

Ventilation is a must if left alone because , if you over 40%, you have mold to watch for because the new auto can give very big compact cola prone to mold

For the rest i agree with you except for molasse since it help me feed my bennies


----------



## HighLowGrow (Apr 1, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> You don't flush but you use chemical nutrient?? Is that what you are saying?? Flushing my plant always make it taste better and smoke is very less harsh on throat even with a good cure, i really don't like it ( ghe 3 part)
> 
> 5 gallon max indoor for me work really well if they are trained , left alone 2 or 3 gallon pot do the job plenty
> 
> ...


This is a very simple thread on the minimum requirements for indoor autos. Of course there are a ton of things one can do to increase yields. Basically written for the new auto grower on a tight budget that just wants some bud and the satisfaction of growing a plant from start to finish. 

No need to flush. You cannot flush nutes out of a plant. It just doesn’t work like that. If you think flushing works by all means flush. 

Yes optimal pot size for an auto is 2-3 gallons. But again not necessary. One can do pretty well with 1 gallons. 

Ventilation - I used to ventilate. Now I have just two small fans blowing across the bottom of my light. I just leave the door half open. 

I never did get the molasses thing. Again not necessary. 

I’ve been growing the same way for 8 years. I do just fine. 


Happy Easter!


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 1, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> This is a very simple thread on the minimum requirements for indoor autos. Of course there are a ton of things one can do to increase yields. Basically written for the new auto grower on a tight budget that just wants some bud and the satisfaction of growing a plant from start to finish.
> 
> No need to flush. You cannot flush nutes out of a plant. It just doesn’t work like that. If you think flushing works by all means flush.
> 
> ...


I flush to make using all her nutrient in her leave and i tested it with sweet skunk auto , a real difference between flushed or not flushed, try it and compare smoke and taste, and yes you are right for a minimum setup its very good , would just add myco or a roots booster


----------



## tekdc911 (Apr 5, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> You don't flush but you use chemical nutrient?? Is that what you are saying?? Flushing my plant always make it taste better and smoke is very less harsh on throat even with a good cure, i really don't like it ( ghe 3 part)


 watering with run off does the same thing


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 6, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just to clarify things. I grow between 6 and 18 autos in my 6x6x6 room. No A/C or heat.
> 
> Here is the room:
> 
> ...


I'm feeling that room for sure!!! Built that yourself?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 6, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> I really don't count days for doneness. It's done when it's done. The numbers on the syringe I use for nutes is worn off. I guestsamate. I never check ph.
> 
> This plant sucked. It kept falling over.
> 
> View attachment 3780263


Shit,it's heavy as fuck!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 6, 2018)

Marijuana Mercenary said:


> Selling joints and blunts is the way to go in the hood. The only downside is the frequent sales.
> 
> No one has money or wants to break off with it lol. Its like they want weed on payments. By rolling it up you get the money you deserve for it and they feel more satisfied than selling them a couple nugs.
> 
> ...


Boy could you and me make some money together!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 10, 2018)

Marijuana Mercenary said:


> A tent with 3x600w inline tube reflectors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one hell of a garden!!!


----------



## NewbyGrower77 (Apr 13, 2018)

@HighLowGrow

I am a very newbie and still waiting for my stuffs like lights etc. I am from asia and i was looking solutions for hot climate and found this.

I read 1 to 17 pages....and skipped. Intresting and you became my hero  

I am about to plant in my tent it is 2x4x5 and going to use 260W HLG quantem light ( i purchased those before this thread  ) 

My temp day time 29 - 31 and night 29 - 27 

Do i have to worry about it or will i have to get a A.C ? 

Can you guide on me ? 

Also can anyone tell me is that ok to Mix lights ? I mean COB and burples ? Quantem boards and burples ?

I have $200 more to get a extra light and i am thinking to buy chinese LED since i already have HLG 260W QB or is it just enough my HLG 260W QB for 2x4x5 tent ? All i want is 1 - 2 ounces per month  

Sorry for my english : )


----------



## tekdc911 (Apr 17, 2018)

NewbyGrower77 said:


> @HighLowGrow
> 
> 
> Also can anyone tell me is that ok to Mix lights ? I mean COB and burples ? Quantem boards and burples ?
> ...


you can mix and match lighting


----------



## HighLowGrow (Apr 17, 2018)

@tekdc911

Whuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttt up?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 17, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> BKR f4 fem - New one for me. Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 4068019


Sprite weed?!?! hahaha!!!Obey your thirst!!!


----------



## southern ganga (Apr 18, 2018)

Do autos grow well outside? i was thinking of starting in a tent for like 3 weeks and then moving out to the deck for sunlight. thoughts?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 18, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> This is a very simple thread on the minimum requirements for indoor autos. Of course there are a ton of things one can do to increase yields. Basically written for the new auto grower on a tight budget that just wants some bud and the satisfaction of growing a plant from start to finish.
> 
> No need to flush. You cannot flush nutes out of a plant. It just doesn’t work like that. If you think flushing works by all means flush.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Merry Christmas!!!


You can’t say that. It’s too late and too early. 
Haha.


----------



## NewbyGrower77 (Apr 23, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> you can mix and match lighting


Thank you for your response. Right now i am using HLG QB260w.


----------



## Po boy (Apr 30, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> ^^^^^^ if ya sit back and think about the whole process from seed to harvest, it starts making sense keeping it simple. So many people use a lot of unnecessary additives and waste mucho buckos.
> 
> KEEP THIS SHIT SIMPLE.


hell yes!


----------



## Squatch69 (May 6, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Lol. I started in a pc with cfls across the top back in 2009. That's funny shit. I soon realized that I needed to go bigger. I now use it here and there when I'm germing seeds. You will need to do some lst in there for sure. I got OK fluffy buds out of it. Good luck!
> 
> View attachment 4094370


We all start somewhere! Mine was out behind the neighbors barn. Lol!


----------



## Squatch69 (May 6, 2018)

Huskybudz said:


> This thread makes me feel better about my autos. I have a 315 watt cmh and grow in 3 gal fabric pots. I think i read too much on here and worry about every little burnt leaf or brown spot. The buds look looks good smell good and are sticky as hell so what am i worrying about, right? Do you find that with the nutes less is more? I am using the nectar sample pack and want something easier. I also feel like they grow better when i feed in smaller doses.


From my experience, nute quantities are based quite a bit around which strain from which breeder. Some don't flinch when you give em a smack down of nutes, some curl up and croak just by mentioning the word nitrogen.
Go easy at first, read the plant, watch your tips.


----------



## Squatch69 (May 6, 2018)

southern ganga said:


> Do autos grow well outside? i was thinking of starting in a tent for like 3 weeks and then moving out to the deck for sunlight. thoughts?


Do it. Safety first of course. Full sun = righteous buds


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

Question: If you can top an auto,how soon should it be?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

And is it necessary to turn off my lights to get more strength to my plants? Just something someone said on here...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 6, 2018)

Huskybudz said:


> Cool thanks! This is my first grow in ten years so im trying to get my feet wet again. Also the autos are alittle different so i appreciate the help. These are mine they are alittle over 9 weeks from seed. Hindu kush and sour diesel haze. View attachment 4106768 View attachment 4106770 View attachment 4106772 View attachment 4106774


You LST them?in what week? I want mine to look like that!!!


----------



## richard rahl (May 8, 2018)

This was my freebie think different that i did in my cab, 12 12 from seed. Just cut a few days ago. Germed around 20th of feb, 6 inch pot, i stunted it with some watering issues, finished with about 50% plus amber because i didnt have a scope to check . I like couch glue anyway though.


----------



## Sexx Pistils (May 9, 2018)

Beautiful plants, OP! I'm doing my first grow now and it's an indoor auto in a Solo cup. Using a whopping 84 watts of CFL light + 20 watts of LED to illuminate the side branches. No chemical fertilizers, no grow box or bucket...just a plant in a cup in a closet with some lights & a fan, lol. She's at Week 5 now & sporting some nifty pistils. Starting to REEK too. 






(Check out Spongebob in the background taking a whiff, haha. Didn't notice that until I uploaded). 

Growing one plant at a time is where it's at if you're cheap/poor, have no space or need to be stealthy. And autos can be as big or small as the container you put them in for the most part. Mine's been on a 20/4 light cycle but is now on 18/6 in flower to help save on the light bill a bit. She seems to enjoy the darkness even though autos don't "need" a dark period. Always looks taller & perkier after lights have been out. 

Anyhoo, just dropped by to say autos rulllllle!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2018)

Sexx Pistils said:


> Beautiful plants, OP! I'm doing my first grow now and it's an indoor auto in a Solo cup. Using a whopping 84 watts of CFL light + 20 watts of LED to illuminate the side branches. No chemical fertilizers, no grow box or bucket...just a plant in a cup in a closet with some lights & a fan, lol. She's at Week 5 now & sporting some nifty pistils. Starting to REEK too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


34 days from seed... NL Big Bud auto...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> 34 days from seed... NL Big Bud auto...View attachment 4133615


 Auto skunk...34 days from seed...bagseed in the background... not sure what it is...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Auto skunk...34 days from seed...View attachment 4133616


Another Auto skunk...21 days from seed...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2018)

Sexx Pistils said:


> Beautiful plants, OP! I'm doing my first grow now and it's an indoor auto in a Solo cup. Using a whopping 84 watts of CFL light + 20 watts of LED to illuminate the side branches. No chemical fertilizers, no grow box or bucket...just a plant in a cup in a closet with some lights & a fan, lol. She's at Week 5 now & sporting some nifty pistils. Starting to REEK too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you growing it at? how big is your room?


----------



## Sexx Pistils (May 9, 2018)

Just growing in my bedroom closet. Where I keep my clothes.  It's a walk-in closet but it's full of crap. I live w/ people so I can't really have big or multiple plants in there at the moment. Looking forward to the day when growing is legal & I have my own patio or sunroom. I really dislike these grow lights.

Yours look healthy af!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 9, 2018)

Sexx Pistils said:


> Just growing in my bedroom closet. Where I keep my clothes.  It's a walk-in closet but it's full of crap. I live w/ people so I can't really have big or multiple plants in there at the moment. Looking forward to the day when growing is legal & I have my own patio or sunroom. I really dislike these grow lights.
> 
> Yours look healthy af!


It's not legal where I am either,but I'm an outlaw!!! I do what the hell I want!!! Grow hard or go home!!!


----------



## Sexx Pistils (May 10, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's not legal where I am either,but I'm an outlaw!!! I do what the hell I want!!! Grow hard or go home!!!


Hoo-rah!  Guess that makes me... an inlaw. lol. 

I admit to being a total wuss when it comes to legal troubles. In this state, they actually take pleasure in punishing you rather than just making you serve your sentence & get on w/ your life. Every other day you hear about an inmate dying in our prisons. Not worth it. I'm too old for that shizznit.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 10, 2018)

Sexx Pistils said:


> Hoo-rah!  Guess that makes me... an inlaw. lol.
> 
> I admit to being a total wuss when it comes to legal troubles. In this state, they actually take pleasure in punishing you rather than just making you serve your sentence & get on w/ your life. Every other day you hear about an inmate dying in our prisons. Not worth it. I'm too old for that shizznit.


Shit, I just got home from the feds about a year ago,so I know first-hand... You just have to know how to stay out of the way...


----------



## tekdc911 (May 13, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> @tekdc911
> 
> Whuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttt up?


not much brother hows life treating you ..... thumb still green as always i see


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 13, 2018)

@HighLowGrow do you grow CBD's? I have a question about them...


----------



## tekdc911 (May 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> @HighLowGrow do you grow CBD's? I have a question about them...


i know it wasnt directed at me but whats up ? they grow just like any other plant


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 13, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> i know it wasnt directed at me but whats up ? they grow just like any other plant


I just want to know if I can smoke some and pass a drug test... Is it different from the oils?


----------



## tekdc911 (May 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I just want to know if I can smoke some and pass a drug test... Is it different from the oils?


depends on the source brother ..... if its made cold pressed from industrial hemp then the thc is almost non existent but if its oil/ bho from a high cbd strain it may have enough thc to show up since alot of the strains are 3:1 or what ever so the thc is still there ..... if its some of the " legal cbd " then you should be fine ..... just a side note be careful since they are busting head shops that have the cbd oil but have the spice/kush synthetic shit mixed in


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 13, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> depends on the source brother ..... if its made cold pressed from industrial hemp then the thc is almost non existent but if its oil/ bho from a high cbd strain it may have enough thc to show up since alot of the strains are 3:1 or what ever so the thc is still there ..... if its some of the " legal cbd " then you should be fine ..... just a side note be careful since they are busting head shops that have the cbd oil but have the spice/kush synthetic shit mixed in


Ohhhhhh! Thanks for the heads up!!! If I wanted to grow my own, which I do, what would you suggest???


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 14, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> not much brother hows life treating you ..... thumb still green as always i see


Yep still going. PM me if ya need something. Some current stuff. BKRs. 



This grow is a mess. These 10 are from a plant that hermed on me while making seeds. Did a little test. All came out fem. Because they are in these little 4" pots, there are just buds leaning on each other. I do love the product of experiments though.

 

And the other side of the room.

 


Also have 4 photos going in 10 gallon fabric pots. Don't know what I'm going to do with these. All in my 6x6x6 room 400 and 600 hps running. Talk about crowded.


----------



## Humanrob (May 14, 2018)

Just a shout out to @HighLowGrow -- I'm doing an outdoor this summer and decided to clean out my auto seed stash and pop them all (about a dozen seeds). Included are a pair of Berry Ryders that made their way to me. 

I've been germinating directly in soil and I've found starting them in a 1 gallon pot lets them get to a sturdy size before their one and only transplant. Some will end out in 10 gallon pots, others in the ground. So far 4 sprouts have broken the surface of the soil, and two of those are the two Berry Ryders! Those are some robust seeds! 

This group includes seeds from Sweet Seeds, Barney's Farm, Royal Queen Seeds, and Mephisto, a few more sources than the summer of '17. Last summer yours was by far the largest plant and biggest producer, I'm looking forward to seeing how they do this year (every year is a little different out in the garden as my wife and I negotiate the sunniest spots between the cannabis and the veggies).

Thanks again for sharing! I'll let you know how they enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 14, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> Just a shout out to @HighLowGrow -- I'm doing an outdoor this summer and decided to clean out my auto seed stash and pop them all (about a dozen seeds). Included are a pair of Berry Ryders that made their way to me.
> 
> I've been germinating directly in soil and I've found starting them in a 1 gallon pot lets them get to a sturdy size before their one and only transplant. Some will end out in 10 gallon pots, others in the ground. So far 4 sprouts have broken the surface of the soil, and two of those are the two Berry Ryders! Those are some robust seeds!
> 
> ...


Ya those Berry Ryders have big tails and grow pretty thick. Really hard buds. I’d like to see some outdoor pics for sure. Throw some pics up here and there.


----------



## Humanrob (May 14, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya those Berry Ryders have big tails and grow pretty thick. Really hard buds. I’d like to see some outdoor pics for sure. Throw some pics up here and there.


My memory is not that great... but I think the big one last year might have been a BKR? I learned some hard lessons with it, just my inexperience. It was the first time I'd ever grown autos outdoors, and I naively thought that budworms hit in late September which is when they have started eating their way out of my photoperiod plants in previous season. What I did not understand is that their cycle is not season oriented, it's plant cycle oriented, so the autos which finished in August could also be hit by worms. I just never saw that coming, and in the end I lost about 1/3 of this big girl to worms, so I didn't have the chance to get an accurate dry weight of the total production.

Here's some pics from last summer towards the end of her run 

   

This coming winter I plan on doing my first indoor autos, and will hopefully run some of the same strains I'm running outside. I've done the same strains inside and out with photos and of course there is a huge difference in plant size potential there, but I'm curious how much of a difference there is with autos. Can 7-8 hours of direct sunlight beat 18-20 hours of artificial light indoors during flower? Especially considering that veg duration should be the same in either scenario.

Edit: and as a side note, this summer I'm only doing autos, so they won't be competing for light with the photos. The corn will be planted north of them, nothing should get in there way! LOL


----------



## Humanrob (May 14, 2018)

Sorry, just found some notes on it, it was a Berry Ryder and it ran for one day shy of 14 weeks! Do they usually go that long indoors?


----------



## stinkynug (May 19, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Awesome!! Thanks for sharing. 5 weeks into my fist grow. Your words are encouraging.


----------



## Humanrob (May 25, 2018)

Hey @HighLowGrow - looks like I have two pheno's of the Berry Ryder.


----------



## tekdc911 (May 26, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Yep still going. PM me if ya need something. Some current stuff. BKRs.
> 
> View attachment 4135829
> 
> ...


stuff looks yummy .... you have that room on 12/12 ? those 4" pots look beast


----------



## tekdc911 (May 26, 2018)

i need to get a space back together carbon filter isnt that old but im sure its time to replace it .... been exposed to open air for a year or so not being used ... still have the 400 and 600 but think i might put some led's in the mix when i fire it back off


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 26, 2018)

The 400 is over the 4” pots 24/0. 

PG&e increased the electricity rate between 4 pm and 9 pm. The 600 is off between 4 and 9. Lol.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 26, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> Hey @HighLowGrow - looks like I have two pheno's of the Berry Ryder.
> 
> View attachment 4141479


I haven’t grown a shit ton of Berry Ryders. Now the BKRs have a light green and dark green pheno.


----------



## Humanrob (May 26, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> I haven’t grown a shit ton of Berry Ryders. Now the BKRs have a light green and dark green pheno.


That's funny... I haven't been paying close attention, I thought Berry Ryder was something you crossed, that's why I've been sharing stuff about my growing them. I'm seeing that's not the case, I'll let it rest.


----------



## Pushnook (May 26, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


Thank you for being honest!!!!


----------



## Pushnook (May 26, 2018)

Do you top at least once?


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 26, 2018)

Pushnook said:


> Do you top at least once?


I do all kinds of different stuff. You can chop the top off early on and it will keep the plant a bit shorter. Couple nice buds on top. The light will end up closer to the mid and lower buds. 

I usually just let them grow as is. Autos only have so long to live.

LST is also a good option with autos.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> I do all kinds of different stuff. You can chop the top off early on and it will keep the plant a bit shorter. Couple nice buds on top. The light will end up closer to the mid and lower buds.
> 
> I usually just let them grow as is. Autos only have so long to live.
> 
> LST is also a good option with autos.


You've got to catch them early to lst them though right?


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 26, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You've got to catch them early to lst them though right?


Ya somewhat. Once the main “trunk” gets too thick it gets a bit more difficult to bend over. I would say by two weeks from seed it would be time bend her over. Lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Ya somewhat. Once the main “trunk” gets too thick it gets a bit more difficult to bend over. I would say by two weeks from seed it would be time bend her over. Lol


Well I guess it's too late to do it now.


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 27, 2018)

The whole idea with lst is to get all or most of the bud sites even so the light hits them all evenly. It can be done at anytime really as long as the “trunk” is flexible enough to bend over.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 27, 2018)

UT


HighLowGrow said:


> The whole idea with lst is to get all or most of the bud sites even so the light hits them all evenly. It can be done at anytime really as long as the “trunk” is flexible enough to bend over.


My plant is unbelievably thick... I tried to lst it and it broke... Three days later and its like it never happened...


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 27, 2018)

Oh ya. I break stuff here and there. If it’s not totally broken off it will usually fix itself. You can also use tape. 

You can actually take the stem of a bud site and slowly bend it over until it snaps but does not break. That bud site will recover in a day or two and start heading up to the light again. Just another form of lst. 

Pretty amazing plants.


----------



## Pushnook (May 27, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> I do all kinds of different stuff. You can chop the top off early on and it will keep the plant a bit shorter. Couple nice buds on top. The light will end up closer to the mid and lower buds.
> 
> I usually just let them grow as is. Autos only have so long to live.
> 
> LST is also a good option with autos.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Pushnook (May 27, 2018)

I had main stem break into as well on northern light auto, I set it back in place and taped it up and week later it was fine knuckled up well


----------



## HighLowGrow (May 29, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Oh ya. I break stuff here and there. If it’s not totally broken off it will usually fix itself. You can also use tape.
> 
> You can actually take the stem of a bud site and slowly bend it over until it snaps but does not break. That bud site will recover in a day or two and start heading up to the light again. Just another form of lst.
> 
> Pretty amazing plants.


Actually snapping the stem down is hst. High Stress Training which I just made up and I claim it.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey man, how're your AKR and Berry Kush Ryder breeding projects going? What generations are you on?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 4, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> Actually snapping the stem down is hst. High Stress Training which I just made up and I claim it.


Put a patent on it!!! Well I snapped it, but it didnt break all the way through so I guess I'll have to wait to see what happens...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 4, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Put a patent on it!!! Well I snapped it, but it didnt break all the way through so I guess I'll have to wait to see what happens...


Nice


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 4, 2018)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Hey man, how're your AKR and Berry Kush Ryder breeding projects going? What generations are you on?


I believe I was working on f5s when I took a break. I have just been loading up the room with BKRs making rso. Sleep problems. Of course a few plants for token. 

What are you up to?


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2018)

interested to see how this turns out


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 13, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> View attachment 4150205 interested to see how this turns out


you doin a log on them 4 assed monkeys?!?!


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2018)

bf80255 said:


> you doin a log on them 4 assed monkeys?!?!


probably ..... seed run first go around but they all getting hit


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2018)

im thinking the stomper for the donor


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 13, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> im thinking the stomper for the donor


I got some stompers coming next week I hope...


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2018)

and i shall call it the 4orum assed stomper mystery


----------



## tekdc911 (Jun 13, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I got some stompers coming next week I hope...


ive seen nothing but good things about them GSC are always on the smaller side but quality over quantity .... the monkeys seem to be squatty and wide thick cola'd , i think they will pair up nicely


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 13, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> and i shall call it the 4orum assed stomper mystery


Has a nice ring to it


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 13, 2018)

tekdc911 said:


> probably ..... seed run first go around but they all getting hit


CS'd 4 ass to 4 ass???


----------



## Greenterra (Jun 14, 2018)

Lol so what weeks so u start what lights or are u both talking from seed do u not 18/6 then switch week after sex shows to 12/12 and what about smart pots do they work well with autos?and training? Topping say just once still help them?i wanna grow the best weed don't care what need to spend or do any advice from anyone I have killer kush and cheese thanks


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jun 14, 2018)

Greenterra said:


> Lol so what weeks so u start what lights or are u both talking from seed do u not 18/6 then switch week after sex shows to 12/12 and what about smart pots do they work well with autos?and training? Topping say just once still help them?i wanna grow the best weed don't care what need to spend or do any advice from anyone I have killer kush and cheese thanks


WTF. Not sure if you have a question, a thought, or you’re just jacked up. Sounds like you have a ton of questions that you don’t want answers to. That huffing will fuck you up bro. 

You grow that killer Kush and cheese booooyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

HighLowGrow said:


> WTF. Not sure if you have a question, a thought, or you’re just jacked up. Sounds like you have a ton of questions that you don’t want answers to. That huffing will fuck you up bro.
> 
> You grow that killer Kush and cheese booooyyyyyyyyy.


Duuuuuuuhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 14, 2018)

Autoflowers indoors...


----------



## Greenterra (Jun 15, 2018)

Lol that's what I'm talking about ! I heard that autos are really temperamental so I'm asking do u still train them or top. I'm sure know the difference I want to know if the light cycle is different does more light help or more dark or 18/6 Frank what secrets brother or anyone that can understand me while I'm HUFFING lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenterra said:


> Lol that's what I'm talking about ! I heard that autos are really temperamental so I'm asking do u still train them or top. I'm sure know the difference I want to know if the light cycle is different does more light help or more dark or 18/6 Frank what secrets brother or anyone that can understand me while I'm HUFFING lol


Hahahaha!!! I do 18-6 for mine,but that' because I have a photoperiod plant in with the autos...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 21, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hahahaha!!! I do 18-6 for mine,but that' because I have a photoperiod plant in with the autos...


Do you have a thread? You should make one so people can see what you are doing and maybe help you out... That's what I'm doing...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Apr 4, 2019)

Something I did a week ago. Just wanted to share. I have 4 autos going under my 600. (Actually have 5 autos and 3 photos under there) I just want to show the 4. They are all the same. Planted at the same time.



 
This is a partial picture of two autos. What I did was take the top main bud on both plants about 6"s down and just bent it over like an upside down "V". This created the effect of LST by allowing the other bud sites to catch up without all the strings, tape, wires, and paperclips. I've never had a bent over pinched bud site not recover.



 
Here are the 4 autos. 2 gallon bags. Same plants same age. In back are the 2 that are untouched. The 2 up front are the ones I bent over. Bud sites are not 100% even, but does pretty good with a 2 second "bend over".


----------



## Greenterra (Apr 4, 2019)

Lol done few autos since this thread just overdosed my last 2 but they were gonna be beasts. Cheap seeds jack heir auto canuk seeds and oasis pk auto


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm going to be cracking a bunch of auto fem CBD seeds soon then using STS to make more fem seeds of the same to share.

I should have started months ago but have let depression and family issues retard my progress. I have 17 seeds and plant to sprout 3 now then 4 weeks later sprout 3 more. The first sprouts will be assesed and the best one or two will be treated with the STS to hopefully get pollen to use on the 2nd batch. Timing is tight to get new seeds by June 7 which is the earliest we can ever plant outdoors here in northern Alberta. the wife put out 50 tomato plants that I'd got off to a good start indoors last year around May 25. May 29 we got a killing frost that knocked off 35 of them.

I have a raised bed I can use that is behind the chicken coop and already almost in full sun and will have full sun for 20 hours/day from mid-June to mid-August where we finally are down to 15 hours of light per day. I'll be rototilling in all sorts of our compost a week before I'd even think about planting but the beans will go directly into that bed for sprouting. At least 10 will be planted.

I'll be tossing in some auto THC strains too and doing the STS on anything I like. Finally found a Canadian source for the sodium thiosulfate and bought 500g of it. I've already made one batch of silver nitrate and can make many more. I got 12g from an 8g .9999 silver coin I bought at the post office for $20. Have another coin at hand and about 250ml of conc nitric acid left so won't have to worry about lack of silver nitrate any time soon. 20ml of acid was just enough to eat up that coin. Stuff kills warts like crazy man!


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 30, 2020)

bump, this thread rocks


----------



## WinginIt (Sep 30, 2020)

Im doing things the simple way so far.. my plants wont actually let me interfere with them without protest up to now.. I tried 1/8 veg nutrients 2nd last watering and one or two tips burned slightly. Went back to straight tap water again. guess ill wait till either the plants look hungry, or i see pistils.
3X HSO Bubba Kush Day 20 from popping above soil in final 3gal containers
32x32x63 ipower tent
Sunshine Mix#4 Aggregate plus straight out of bag
Philzon 1500W newest blurple(yeah, i bought without researching first, but seems good so far)
temp 23-30 C, humidity 40-60 avg
Watering every 4 days till slight runoff Ph'd 6.5


----------



## jadedintrovert (Sep 30, 2020)

I've kept it simple with this novelty auto in a 7 litre pot. Lst and chicken shit tea once a week. Been 7 weeks since germ and 3 weeks since she showed her sex / applied lst. I started outdoors in Winter. 
Have 6 more auto duck seeds soaking in paper towel which will all be grown differently.


----------



## mistergrafik (Sep 30, 2020)

no hate.. but ya'll really can't tell the flavor difference between autos and a dank photo?? I can almost always tell an auto off the first draw ... almost comparable to some deps ..


----------



## jadedintrovert (Oct 1, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> no hate.. but ya'll really can't tell the flavor difference between autos and a dank photo?? I can almost always tell an auto off the first draw ... almost comparable to some deps ..


To be blunt I don't smoke lol. Growing is about the hobby and it's entirety, not just about the smoke.
I grow both photos and autos and always on the hunt for the odd phenos


----------



## Gardenator (Oct 1, 2020)

b4ds33d said:


> so what you are trying to say is you have the golden method and everyone else is shit? never understood that mentality.


If you read the thread he just says he has a super easy and simple method to growing auto's that wont kill someones bank account or budget. He never laid claims to anyone elses methods being shit. He simply responded to the OP talking shit about his grow then he posted proof to back up what he was saying and again if you read the thread youd notice that the pics stopped OP in their tracks with talking anymore bs about his simple easy method. Stop skimming and stop trolling peoples threads, read the whole thing lol


----------



## Gardenator (Oct 1, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> If you read the thread he just says he has a super easy and simple method to growing auto's that wont kill someones bank account or budget. He never laid claims to anyone elses methods being shit. He simply responded to the OP talking shit about his grow then he posted proof to back up what he was saying and again if you read the thread youd notice that the pics stopped OP in their tracks with talking anymore bs about his simple easy method. Stop skimming and stop trolling peoples threads, read the whole thing lol


If i read this thread all the way id have realized before i wrote this i was responding to 4 years ago lol... cant win em all hahaha


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 1, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> If i read this thread all the way id have realized before i wrote this i was responding to 4 years ago lol... cant win em all hahaha


Haha! Yes it is an old dig for sure. Being that you don't smoke so you don't care how the flowers end product is? Or are you growing for ornamental purpose? There are dispos around here with "exotic shelves" and all they are are autos that are nutrient burned to hell; taste like crap and have no THC


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 1, 2020)

I grow for hobby but more importantly my friends that need extreme quality and have noticed the commercialization of cannabis effecting their meds.. Major auto grow ops an DEPS... Power of the dollar and the passion is lost! Guaranteed medication..


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 1, 2020)

I can't entirely say I would ever buy from a grower who doesn't smoke.. It's like an artist who doesn't draw!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I can't entirely say I would ever buy from a grower who doesn't smoke.. It's like an artist who doesn't draw!


Is the apples to apples concept not taught in school anymore?


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 1, 2020)

No they taught it, we learned that not all apples are grown the same.


----------



## jadedintrovert (Oct 1, 2020)

@mistergrafik I make extracts for medicinal use. I'm just a little old lady who loves to garden.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 1, 2020)

I also make extracts for medicinal use.


I'm just a little old man who loves to garden.


----------



## tripleD (Oct 1, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> no hate.. but ya'll really can't tell the flavor difference between autos and a dank photo?? I can almost always tell an auto off the first draw ... almost comparable to some deps ..


Ooooh how I wish I could have you over to prove you wrong and video it.....You aren’t the first and I’m quite sure you won’t be the last to make that comment, and my simple response is always the same...EVERY TIME I take a photo and Auto out and let one of you haters take a hit from each pipe and let you guess which one is the Auto and which one is not, you guys NEVER guess it correctly...NEVER!! 
I’ve done this 10 times now and all 10 times that people like you who say shit like “I can tell Autos from a mile away & I refuse to smoke that shit” have been wrong! 
Hell, even a broken clock is right twice day and yet you guys can’t guess the right answer even once??

Too save time, I’m just gna explain to you WHY no one has gotten it correct...I always put Autos in BOTH pipes and after the person takes a hit from both of them and picks one, I say yes that’s an auto and they always say something like this afterwards- Yea, I knew that shit was the Auto, now put that shit away and let’s smoke this righteous weed in this other bowl....LMAO!! 
And sometimes I’ll switch it up and not put an auto in either bowl, & the end result is the same...I ask them, which one is not the Auto and when they pick one, I say yep, you’re right, that’s not an auto and then they assume the other must be and start trashing it! Humans are hilarious!! Cheers


----------



## jadedintrovert (Oct 1, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Haha! Yes it is an old dig for sure. Being that you don't smoke so you don't care how the flowers end product is? Or are you growing for ornamental purpose? There are dispos around here with "exotic shelves" and all they are are autos that are nutrient burned to hell; taste like crap and have no THC


@mistergrafik this is probably not the thread for you. You've jumped on in and instantly began negatively criticising folk who do things differently than you do, even requesting justification. I am unable to offer you a meaningful answer, you've a closed mind. I did attempt to learn something from your feedback in a proactive, non reactive way, but you made a jerk of yourself, repeatedly. However - thank you for offering your wisdom. There is no right or wrong here. We all cook eggs differently but we don't jump into each other's kitchens and disarm, or begin beating each other with the pessimistic wooden spoon


----------



## wil2279 (Oct 2, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> no hate.. but ya'll really can't tell the flavor difference between autos and a dank photo?? I can almost always tell an auto off the first draw ... almost comparable to some deps ..


Not trying to piss ya off man but I am calling BS on this. Even guys that grow for a living say they can't tell the difference between a photo and an auto by taste.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 2, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Not trying to piss ya off man but I am calling BS on this. Even guys that grow for a living say they can't tell the difference between a photo and an auto by taste.


Just dumb ass haters. But if you believe me, i can tell if a pizza was made at 8:52 pm or 8:55 pm just by the taste.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 2, 2020)

tripleD said:


> Ooooh how I wish I could have you over to prove you wrong and video it.....You aren’t the first and I’m quite sure you won’t be the last to make that comment, and my simple response is always the same...EVERY TIME I take a photo and Auto out and let one of you haters take a hit from each pipe and let you guess which one is the Auto and which one is not, you guys NEVER guess it correctly...NEVER!!
> I’ve done this 10 times now and all 10 times that people like you who say shit like “I can tell Autos from a mile away & I refuse to smoke that shit” have been wrong!
> Hell, even a broken clock is right twice day and yet you guys can’t guess the right answer even once??
> 
> ...


I literally said NO HATE!! I was curious to see any auto growers come to defense that infact they can pull some dank similar tasting Autos! Mad respect - But I gurantee you I will still sit in front of u and tell you an auto from a photo.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 2, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Not trying to piss ya off man but I am calling BS on this. Even guys that grow for a living say they can't tell the difference between a photo and an auto by taste.


Just because they've been soing something their whole life, doesn't mean they've been doing it right. You can call BS on my statement I'm not offended at all but when I walk into a black market shop all I see are weak harvested early AUTOS that taste and look and feel like deps. Maybe it's just the economical climate... Either way! Cheers to growers, all of you! IDGAF for autos.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 2, 2020)

I will happily leave this thread since clearly some people got offended by my question... Maybe smoke some photos and chill.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 2, 2020)

jadedintrovert said:


> @mistergrafik this is probably not the thread for you. You've jumped on in and instantly began negatively criticising folk who do things differently than you do, even requesting justification. I am unable to offer you a meaningful answer, you've a closed mind. I did attempt to learn something from your feedback in a proactive, non reactive way, but you made a jerk of yourself, repeatedly. However - thank you for offering your wisdom. There is no right or wrong here. We all cook eggs differently but we don't jump into each other's kitchens and disarm, or begin beating each other with the pessimistic wooden spoon


I jumped on and ASKED A question. Since clearly there is a DIFFERENCE in taste I was ATTACKED like I was ATTACKING ya'll.. I didn't attack anyone I asked a question on if anyone can tell the difference or not on flavor. Way to try and make me look like a JERK!!! Regardless of your age, you should still take a second to think about what it is someone is trying to ask before attacking and name calling. Peace dude.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 2, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Just dumb ass haters. But if you believe me, i can tell if a pizza was made at 8:52 pm or 8:55 pm just by the taste.


No but I can tell the difference between the PIZZA MADE WITH FAKE CHEESE HOMIE


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 2, 2020)

tripleD said:


> Ooooh how I wish I could have you over to prove you wrong and video it.....You aren’t the first and I’m quite sure you won’t be the last to make that comment, and my simple response is always the same...EVERY TIME I take a photo and Auto out and let one of you haters take a hit from each pipe and let you guess which one is the Auto and which one is not, you guys NEVER guess it correctly...NEVER!!
> I’ve done this 10 times now and all 10 times that people like you who say shit like “I can tell Autos from a mile away & I refuse to smoke that shit” have been wrong!
> Hell, even a broken clock is right twice day and yet you guys can’t guess the right answer even once??
> 
> ...


BTW I love this. People are always going to be people. For me, I was curious on your guys opinions because you grow them. Once again there was no hate toward ya'll - unless you the ones burning autos and sending them to shops


----------



## wil2279 (Oct 2, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> BTW I love this. People are always going to be people. For me, I was curious on your guys opinions because you grow them. Once again there was no hate toward ya'll - unless you the ones burning autos and sending them to shops


Well to answer your question, I cannot tell the difference in taste between autos and photos.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 2, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Well to answer your question, I cannot tell the difference in taste between autos and photos.


If I were to grab any autos to do an experiment of my own - would you have any suggestions?

I was going to cop a pack of reg and pack of auto, same family same strains


----------



## McStrats (Oct 2, 2020)

HighLowGrow said:


> Just some of the BS I've encountered over the last 8 years. Keep this shit simple.
> 
> 1. I use 1 gallon grow bags. You don't need 5 and 10 gallon pots. (Waste dirt if it makes you feel better)
> 2. FFOF 600 hps - 24/0. Just keep the light on. A 250, or a 400 works too.
> ...


I gotta say. This is inspiring!


----------



## McStrats (Oct 2, 2020)

I see this was a few years ago. What auto seeds are you using in 2020?


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 2, 2020)

I’m mostly running my bkrf4.xxls.

I took a BKR f4 (Afghan Kush Ryder x Berry Ryder) and introduced (Sour Stomper x Purple Gorilla) pollen.

Now called “bkrf4.xxl” which are fem f1s. Here are a few. They’ve been yielding 3-4 ozs.



And my current run of them. These will rotate out of here in a week or two to finish under a 600hps. I get a little shitster here and there.



What I REALLY want to do is make a batch of S1 fem seeds of a high CBD strain as my winter project this year and add one to each of my rotations. 

I’m just too cheap to buy that one seed. Maybe one day I’ll break down and buy a Charlottes Web, Ringos Gift or maybe AC/DC. I really don’t even know what’s out there these days.

No more big breeding projects for a while. 

Have a great weekend peeps.


----------



## jadedintrovert (Oct 3, 2020)

Cbd autos I have harlequin to go but I am moving in December and already packed with 16 photos and autos going indoor and outdoor. I have the cream and cheese but doubt they will get here in time (seedsman to AUS) and if this el nino comes as bad as predicted my outdoor grow will be hindered. Patiently waiting.


----------



## wil2279 (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> If I were to grab any autos to do an experiment of my own - would you have any suggestions?
> 
> I was going to cop a pack of reg and pack of auto, same family same strains


Well for me the mephisto strains have been the best. The strains from Mandalorian Genetics have been raved about by the Cheap Home Grow podcast. I have some of these seeds but have not had a chance to grow any yet. The Anvil is getting a lot of attention because of its color. Its supposed to be a wonderful velvety purple. Spartan Grown said he definitely want to get some of these seeds to try after having smoked some of it. Mandalorian does reg autos so far. They have talked about experimenting with fem seeds in the future but for now they only offer regs.


----------



## wil2279 (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> If I were to grab any autos to do an experiment of my own - would you have any suggestions?
> 
> I was going to cop a pack of reg and pack of auto, same family same strains


You aren't going to find any mephisto strains right now. DC Seed Exchange has a couple mandalorian strains in stock. The loki og and coal miners daughter are new releases. Anvil is out of stock as usual. The Alf might be the one to try or the Jems. They are both in stock and I believe are f5 or maybe more. So you should get consistent results I would think. I have a couple packs of Alf and Anvil. I also just ordered a couple packs of Coal Miners Daughter and have a few freebies of Forge f2 that I got with my orders.


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 3, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> You aren't going to find any mephisto strains right now


seedsherenow has 10 packs of canna-cheese left. 7 pack for 98$ - Not sure if other distributors give extra seeds like Mephisto does though


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Well for me the mephisto strains have been the best. The strains from Mandalorian Genetics have been raved about by the Cheap Home Grow podcast. I have some of these seeds but have not had a chance to grow any yet. The Anvil is getting a lot of attention because of its color. Its supposed to be a wonderful velvety purple. Spartan Grown said he definitely want to get some of these seeds to try after having smoked some of it. Mandalorian does reg autos so far. They have talked about experimenting with fem seeds in the future but for now they only offer regs.


Thank you for the info!! I'm super Interested in the Anvil


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Thank you for the info!! I'm super Interested in the Anvil now lol I've been searching all day and cannot find any... Interested in a trade for some photo seeds maybe? I have some Archive seeds, Red poison crosses and also some bubblegum f2 ERDPRT x PCK  Message me if so!


Wow! One minute autos are garbage and now you want to snag some from other members? What a clown.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

I never said they are garbage? I said there are some shops that are running autos like garbage burning their plants etc. So the original question I asked was - can you really tell the difference in flavor? And the response from AUTO GROWERS was (after I was attacked) generally NO you cannot tell the difference. So I might have been wrong - and I came here initially because I was interested in trying some for myself! It's not my fault ya'll wanted to come at me like I was talking ish


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

I have absolutely never tried to grow an Auto. Also I wasn't asking you so please stop trying to be all negative again we got passed that.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> BTW I love this. People are always going to be people. For me, I was curious on your guys opinions because you grow them. Once again there was no hate toward ya'll - unless you the ones burning autos and sending them to shops


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Wow! One minute autos are garbage and now you want to snag some from other members? What a clown.


If admitting I may have been wrong, and a member in the thread changed my mind about what I thought to be correct makes me a clown... idk man seems a bit wacky to me.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Thank you for the info!! I'm super Interested in the Anvil now lol I've been searching all day and cannot find any... Interested in a trade for some photo seeds maybe? I have some Archive seeds, Red poison crosses and also some bubblegum f2 ERDPRT x PCK  Message me if so!


Can’t do that here my man. At least not out loud.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

HighLowGrow said:


> Can’t do that here my man. At least not out loud.


Thank you for the heads up my friend - my apologies!


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> If admitting I may have been wrong, and a member in the thread changed my mind about what I thought to be correct makes me a clown... idk man seems a bit wacky to me.


Dude, don't even. You came in here so matter of fact on your stance of autos compared to photos and now all of a sudden a simple post changed your mind? Ok.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Dude, don't even. You came in here so matter of fact on your stance of autos compared to photos and now all of a sudden a simple post changed your mind? Ok.


I am sorry you are still very negative; Man I admitted I was wrong and I apologize that I got mad back at some of the people attacking me. I am going to find some autos and try them out experiment to get some solid answers and fun times going because that's the whole reason I grow. I appreciated the info and also the answers and growers who came to defense to the question I had been asking *EDIT which changed my opinion on autos - good luck with you have a blessed weekend man I can't do people who can't let go of something so silly


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I am sorry you are still very negative; Man I admitted I was wrong and I apologize that I got mad back at some of the people attacking me. I am going to find some autos and try them out experiment to get some solid answers and fun times going because that's the whole reason I grow. I appreciated the info and also the answers and growers who came to defense to the question I had been asking *EDIT which changed my opinion on autos - good luck with you have a blessed weekend man I can't do people who can't let go of something so silly


You definitely got it twisted. Your first post came in talking about how you can taste the difference between autos and photos and than how they all taste burnt and have no thc. That's when people ragged on you. I'd hate to know you in real life if one minute you are so passionate on what you believe in and the next minute can be swayed so easily. Personally i think you just came in here with bogus statements and than asked to trade for good auto seeds to do just that. Get something for free out of someone.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> You definitely got it twisted. Your first post came in talking about how you can taste the difference between autos and photos and than how they all taste burnt and have no thc. That's when people ragged on you. I'd hate to know you in real life if one minute you are so passionate on what you believe in and the next minute can be swayed so easily. Personally i think you just came in here with bogus statements and than asked to trade for good auto seeds to do just that. Get something for free out of someone.


For sure buddy! No one tried to get anything for free - but whatever makes you feel justified in your postings 

I feel bad for whoever is in your life! You're a weirdo - peace


----------



## wil2279 (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I never said they are garbage? I said there are some shops that are running autos like garbage burning their plants etc. So the original question I asked was - can you really tell the difference in flavor? And the response from AUTO GROWERS was (after I was attacked) generally NO you cannot tell the difference. So I might have been wrong - and I came here initially because I was interested in trying some for myself! It's not my fault ya'll wanted to come at me like I was talking ish


Don't take it personally... there is some forum rage going on in here. Occasionally I am guilty of it myself. People take things personally. And as good as autos have gotten, a lot of people still treat auto growers like 2nd class growers. I can say that I actually think in a lot of ways autos are more challenging than photos. Good luck with whatever autos you try to grow. I hope they turn out well for you.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 3, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Don't take it personally... there is some forum rage going on in here. Occasionally I am guilty of it myself. People take things personally. And as good as autos have gotten, a lot of people still treat auto growers like 2nd class growers. I can say that I actually think in a lot of ways autos are more challenging than photos. Good luck with whatever autos you try to grow. I hope they turn out well for you.


I can humbly say I am interested in Autos after talking through my bias with a couple of dedicated Auto Growers willing to hear me out. I am going to begin my hunt for an Anvil or Alf you suggested. I see F7's and F5's (it's really peaked my interest I love pinnks/reds etc. maybe I can find a trade somewhere for some of my exotic photos) I've been looking all day & signed up for a few newsletters. Once again I appreciate that info, I am now excited to actually see if I can crank an auto with some of the advices I've been given today mixed with my experience and harvest somethin' better than one of my photos. 

I guess that's what they mean by "You ain't gon' get it till you see it right". My perspective on Autos was all wrong


----------



## wil2279 (Oct 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I can humbly say I am interested in Autos after talking through my bias with a couple of dedicated Auto Growers willing to hear me out. I am going to begin my hunt for an Anvil or Alf you suggested. I see F7's and F5's (it's really peaked my interest I love pinnks/reds etc. maybe I can find a trade somewhere for some of my exotic photos) I've been looking all day & signed up for a few newsletters. Once again I appreciate that info, I am now excited to actually see if I can crank an auto with some of the advices I've been given today mixed with my experience and harvest somethin' better than one of my photos.
> 
> I guess that's what they mean by "You ain't gon' get it till you see it right". My perspective on Autos was all wrong


There is an autoflower podcast... and I believe growcast and cheap home grow all have some episodes where they have the owner of mandalorian genetics on there talking about his strains. Also if you are on autoflower network or Instagram... look up fullduplex.this is the owner of mandalorian and he will reply to private message. He might be able to tell you when he will be sending more Anvil to dc seed exchange.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 4, 2020)

Decided to LST one of my bkrf4.xxls. 3 gallon 600 hps. Soil. FF nutes. 38 days. 



……funny thing is - in 11 years - I’ve never grown a photo.


----------



## tripleD (Oct 5, 2020)

McStrats said:


> I gotta say. This is inspiring!


I can respect that....but when you say no ventilation is needed are you suggesting that carbon filtered ventilation isn't needed? Because I definitely have to have carbon filters in my tent!!


----------



## tripleD (Oct 5, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I literally said NO HATE!! I was curious to see any auto growers come to defense that infact they can pull some dank similar tasting Autos! Mad respect - But I gurantee you I will still sit in front of u and tell you an auto from a photo.


That's because you are clearly "special"


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 5, 2020)

tripleD said:


> That's because you are clearly "special"


oh god! not again.. haha I literally already went through it man we decided I was wrong. Thanks tho


----------



## McStrats (Oct 5, 2020)

tripleD said:


> I can respect that....but when you say no ventilation is needed are you suggesting that carbon filtered ventilation isn't needed? Because I definitely have to have carbon filters in my tent!!


I use carbon too, but just for odors.


----------



## Gardenator (Oct 9, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> I can't entirely say I would ever buy from a grower who doesn't smoke.. It's like an artist who doesn't draw!


I grow because i love growing it and smoking it as well, i couldnt imagine growing a fruit or vegetable i wasnt going to eat when i picked it, nor a bud i wasnt going to enjoy after harvesting and curing it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 9, 2020)

wil2279 said:


> Well to answer your question, I cannot tell the difference in taste between autos and photos.


Me neither


----------

